# The Nutty club House



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

There are so many site on here where we can learn and see.But I have notice a lot of humor here too. But you have to find it,and sometimes not easy. So I thought to myself why not have a place to post jokes, tell something funny that happen to us that day, and share friendship with humor. We all need to laugh and sometime we need it to get through a ruff day.
Hope you will enjoy a place to just let your hair down,share a good laugh. 
Hope you will join in at the nutty club house. Chairs are already set up. Drinks are available.Plus as an add bonus we are open 24 hours, and good humor to share.Banter back and forth,in fun.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have dibs on the rocker, I need to get a cushion, my tushy is delicate!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I have dibs on the rocker, I need to get a cushion, my tushy is delicate!


Ah a nutty , and as you are first you get to pick and chose seat, bring your own cushion as the dues have not started yet. We will be expected to share our play money in order to purchases painting walls, ect. But bring on the fun. :XD: :XD:


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Dibs on a left hand corner, I dont want to poke anyone with my flying elbow!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the invite......I've brought the cakes xx


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> Dibs on a left hand corner, I dont want to poke anyone with my flying elbow!


Oh just poke away, the corner is always yours, but feel free to change mind. Only spot not open is the Empress and her throne, am trying to move her over to walls but she thinks she should have the middle as to let her throne spin around to keep up on jokes. :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Thanks for the invite......I've brought the cakes xx


Ah someone who knows we have to have food too. :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Food??? Next to knitting...food is my addiction. But knitting first!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out which WIP to bring....ok, move over, I'm bringing it all!!! :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hello to you all....I'm going to read up on this thread. It sounds like my kind of thing. I luke nuts but most of all I'm nutty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello to you all....I'm going to read up on this thread. It sounds like my kind of thing. I luke nuts but most of all I'm nutty.


Why of course you are you are so full of fun. ;-)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, I like what I read...Please let me in??? I'll put the coffee on and I'll be right back.....May I stay?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm trying to figure out which WIP to bring....ok, move over, I'm bringing it all!!! :shock:


If you are going to bring them all remember to put them in a place where we all do not trip over them. Plus you must know some may like your yarn and it may be seen on someone elses needles. :roll: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well, I like what I read...Please let me in??? I'll put the coffee on and I'll be right back.....May I stay?


Of course you can, what would be the fun without you. :XD: :XD:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Forgot to mention I also brought chocolate for the chocoholics amongst us!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to figure out which WIP to bring....ok, move over, I'm bringing it all!!! :shock:
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Forgot to mention I also brought chocolate for the chocoholics amongst us!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Forgot to mention I also brought chocolate for the chocoholics amongst us!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


oooooo missmolly...I bought some chocolate caramels yesterday off the cheap sweetie market. I went to bed with my TV last night, and took them with me. I'd eaten half the packet and thought I'd better put them away. I hid them in my top bedside drawer. Only I knew it. WELL, I started slying 1 out at a time in secret, and then I thought, I'm not right in my head. There's only me I'm hiding them from, only me knows they are a secret!!!How NUTTY can that be?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to mention I also brought chocolate for the chocoholics amongst us!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


But chocolate and sweeties call out to you no matter where you hide them!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Missmolly I like your doggy.....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Forgot to mention I also brought chocolate for the chocoholics amongst us!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ah a lady after my own heart...Whats life without a little chocholics around.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Missmolly I like your doggy.....


Thank you...she's my "baby" xx


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, fellow Nuts, I will check back later. I am at work after all! I have to do some taxes. Yuck!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bye Barbara Ann....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm eating vanilla pudding mmmmm


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm eating vanilla pudding mmmmm


Ah why am I not surpised at that. :shock:


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

You could suggest it to Administration. You can send them an email. Click on "contact us" at the bottom of the page.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Knitress said:


> You could suggest it to Administration. You can send them an email. Click on "contact us" at the bottom of the page.


What have I missed? what do you want to tell admin???


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I'm going now.I need to get on with some knitting and I can't type and knit at the same time. Have a good day all of you.Hope to speak later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I'm going now.I need to get on with some knitting and I can't type and knit at the same time. Have a good day all of you.Hope to speak later.


Have a good day lady and come back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitress said:


> You could suggest it to Administration. You can send them an email. Click on "contact us" at the bottom of the page.


Welcome Knitress seem you are up to fun already. :thumbup:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Guess who's here... wait did you say drinks... oh, now I know why you all go hiding in this corner...yea I know how you all are...tea and bisque at the other sits then come here to let your hair down and rock... :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Guess who's here... wait did you say drinks... oh, now I know why you all go hiding in this corner...yea I know how you all are...tea and bisque at the other sits then come here to let your hair down and rock... :thumbup:


Oh yeah you found us. So glad you are on we really do need your sense of humor on here. Thanks for joining in.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

May I join? I'm always up for a good laugh or story. I'm already sipping my first coffee of the day and it's 10:45 a.m. Got my coffee late this morning.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have to go hunt around in my files be back in a little...if I don't get lost first... :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> May I join? I'm always up for a good laugh or story. I'm already sipping my first coffee of the day and it's 10:45 a.m. Got my coffee late this morning.


Oh yes please join us for a bit of fun. Coffee late is better than none. We all need to start are day some way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If you wear glasses have you ever notice if you take them off you have to run around to find them, and can't find them because you can't see. I did that a while back. Only to find out I had them on top of my head.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

hello

may I join in the nuttieness? or is it nuttyness??

I like nuts but not in chocolate, I also like chocolate but my waistline doesn't
I like nuts if they are roasted, salted, honey roasted but I don't like monkey nuts, but I like monkeys
I also like cats and my cats like chocolate but they don't like nuts and my cat's like me 





:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to leave for a bit, but do hope you will join the fun,and share a bit of your humor with us all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> hello
> 
> may I join in the nuttieness? or is it nuttyness??
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Geezzzz, I stepped out for only a few minutes (so it seems) and now the room is filling with more peeps! Whoohoo....get out of my rocker, and that is my yarn on those needles..oh, wait, that's my WIP bag, my needles....forget that..it's ok. I'll take a piece of that chocolate now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Geezzzz, I stepped out for only a few minutes (so it seems) and now the room is filling with more peeps! Whoohoo....get out of my rocker, and that is my yarn on those needles..oh, wait, that's my WIP bag, my needles....forget that..it's ok. I'll take a piece of that chocolate now.


It seem the whole place will soon be chocolaloic on here. Wach where you put your needles so we don't hear a cry out of oh thats where they went??? :roll:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:shock: yikes!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

although I've lost so many dpn's, I'm afraid to go have my colonoscopy done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> although I've lost so many dpn's, I'm afraid to go have my colonoscopy done.


Oh that is to funny, I could just see that doctors face if you did. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

I have to go as I'm making dinner and no it's not chocolate 

back later


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now really have to go for a bit. Hope you will all still carry on with your laughter and enjoy some fun...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Chocolate! Where? You know this is the only place I can get away eating such things and my blood sugar I don't have to worrie about. BUT its not as much fun if I can eat the for real thing, don't cha know...


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I lose my sunglasses like that. I wear glasses but can't afford to get prescription sunglasses so I wear bigger sunglasses over top my eyeglasses. It works but I quite often look for the sunglasses only to find them on my head. But, at least I can see to look for them. ha ha.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha ha. Even after all her years, she still remembered what to say to get the most impact. Good one.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: I know I'm twisted, but I love it when we use our "Big Girl Words!"


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> I have to go as I'm making dinner and no it's not chocolate
> 
> back later


Yo, its time for dinner? its lunch time here in the states on east coast.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

What a great idea. There is not enough laughter in the world. Thank you. I'm in !!!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh that is so funny. Not even a half a meal, sure would lose weight on it, but the clay if thats what it is made of may stick in my mouth for a long time. Ah but that may be good to,as won't want another feed frenzy . But really must have a large chocolate fixes after that one. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> .


Also would need a little bit more of the wine. :lol:


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Dearest and loyal Yarnlady, I am delighted you have seen fit to open a new club house. The old one was getting a little tired. I would have preferred that this new club house was not on top of a hill as my cart is somewhat heavy given I have bought along a few items which you may find useful. My throne will, of course, be delivered by a specialist company as it simply would not fit on my cart. Once the throne has been suitably installed a champagne and strawberry celebration will be held in anticipation of all the fun and laughter.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> although I've lost so many dpn's, I'm afraid to go have my colonoscopy done.


You should not have sat on your needles


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I just have to ask who left the knitting needles on the rocking chair.Its not nice to fool around with them you know. I know you are busy Barbara Ann but leaving needles to save seat could cause a litte problem when someone puts there bottom on there with out looking.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > although I've lost so many dpn's, I'm afraid to go have my colonoscopy done.
> ...


Yes I think a needle here and there would not be a good idea.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> .


I just thought someone or two ones would be intersted in what is happening here.
They don't call us nuts for nothing.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

i see we are amongst royalty (pengy) :XD: :XD: 

I am knitting all evening tonight and shall be stopping bye here every now and again :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> i see we are amongst royalty (pengy) :XD: :XD:
> 
> I am knitting all evening tonight and shall be stopping bye here every now and again :XD: :XD:


come when you feel the urge to laugh.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > i see we are amongst royalty (pengy) :XD: :XD:
> ...


AND SO IF AT FIRST YOU DON'T SUCCEED, TRY AGAIN ...

Dearest and loyal Yarnlady, I am delighted you have seen fit to open a new club house. The old one was getting a little tired. I would have preferred that this new club house was not on top of a hill as my cart is somewhat heavy given I have bought along a few items which you may find useful. My throne will, of course, be delivered by a specialist company as it simply would not fit on my cart. Once the throne has been suitably installed a champagne and strawberry celebration will be held in anticipation of all the fun and laughter.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


POINT... :thumbup:


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


love it your highness :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


Thats why i heard run away cart. A few items it looks like everthing but a sink Egads we will all be sitting on the floor. 
You do know I hope Barbara Ann has the rocking chair and you really can't expect her to sit on the floor. She has a soft place . as she brought her own cushion...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good one Cathy, I do hope you have your seat in the non seating area, as the Empress is bring a lot into club house and don't know where we will end up after she unloads
it all.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


We all have soft places - our sit upons.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes but some have more to sit upon then others. So move some it will Ya.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

I've just had a conversation with the cat - it was a bit one sided tho :roll: :roll: 

I asked her where my scissors were, and she just looked at me then at her food bowl :roll: :roll: 


:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> I've just had a conversation with the cat - it was a bit one sided tho :roll: :roll:
> 
> I asked her where my scissors were, and she just looked at me then at her food bowl :roll: :roll:
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


What are you feeding that poor kitty and why would she tell you where they are, when she must need them to cut up the meal you gave her. :shock: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


You do know that she is called your hine ness don't you She has taken over the whole club house with all of the things she thinks she needs even the rejects I see.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > I've just had a conversation with the cat - it was a bit one sided tho :roll: :roll:
> ...


i fed her Claude ......

thats what it says on the food! :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


Oh you must have picked up one of the Empress cart rejects. KNow we will have to deal with that. 
If not poor Claude. How much of him did she eat.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


she ate all of him :XD:

Mindy had some too :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

back shortly

(I shouldn't really call you shortly ) :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> back shortly
> 
> (I shouldn't really call you shortly ) :XD: :XD:


Oh great now everyone will end up shortly and you just know we do not have enough to spare around here :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> i see we are amongst royalty (pengy) :XD: :XD:
> 
> I am knitting all evening tonight and shall be stopping bye here every now and again :XD: :XD:


Her highness is back!!!!!! You should see my tifter for the wedding.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > back shortly
> ...


I'm not shortly I'm 5ft 8in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > i see we are amongst royalty (pengy) :XD: :XD:
> ...


I want to see your tifter ??????


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


mmmmmm .... off to get it tomorrow. Put it on, took a pic of me in it - look on face - scared! So may be won't be posting that pic. You will be pleased to note I have my outfit, at last.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


What empress wear are you wearing or going to wear and I would love to know if it's colored or uncolored.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I just have to ask who left the knitting needles on the rocking chair.Its not nice to fool around with them you know. I know you are busy Barbara Ann but leaving needles to save seat could cause a litte problem when someone puts there bottom on there with out looking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

YOu do know that the Empress has brought her cart of things here so you may have to move them off your chair, just to sit on it. Maybe needles are not such a bad idea.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hmmm, think I'll place those needles facing UP when I get up from my rocker, after all, I called dibs FIRST! :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hmmm, think I'll place those needles facing UP when I get up from my rocker, after all, I called dibs FIRST! :shock:


you are so right first come first chair. Dibs are the rule, but the Empress Pengwin some times does not remember that there others here. She just flops down where she wants and that encludes the cart full she brought. :roll:


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> YOu do know that the Empress has brought her cart of things here so you may have to move them off your chair, just to sit on it. Maybe needles are not such a bad idea.


The throne will arrive soooooooon and now a foot stool comes with it.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hmmm, think I'll place those needles facing UP when I get up from my rocker, after all, I called dibs FIRST! :shock:


Dibs - are you a boy scout.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > YOu do know that the Empress has brought her cart of things here so you may have to move them off your chair, just to sit on it. Maybe needles are not such a bad idea.
> ...


It may come but where do you expect to put it. You have most of the room already. We do have to allow others to sit you know. Barbara Ann had first dibs on rocker and you did put a few to many things on her rocker, no she can't rocker or roller either.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, think I'll place those needles facing UP when I get up from my rocker, after all, I called dibs FIRST! :shock:
> ...


Not at all.......just a ROYAL pain in the ASS! :twisted: ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

DeeDee F would like to have her cornerback to, as she ask for it first. We do have to have some order here you do know that don't you.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Loyal subject Yarni .... you, as caretaker (with your very own nameplate to boot) have a right to speak your mind; Bar barbar Ann can rock to her tune to her hearts contents, it is hoped, however, that the motion does not make her seasick for the bucket was left behind.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


One must not be rude to royalty - only courtesying is permitted.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't need no bucket! That's what your throne is for :x


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


One sits on an ass - i.e. the type that walks.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I don't need no bucket! That's what your throne is for :x


My throne is for my royal behind and from which the Empress reigns


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I need to sharpen my knitting needles, just in case Queenie takes my rocker again!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I need to sharpen my knitting needles, just in case Queenie takes my rocker again!


Not a queen, an Empress - far more important.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I guess it depends on whose eyes you are looking through.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Dear Empress we know you are in charge of the royal throne, but gee everyone needs room for their bottom half.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I guess it depends on whose eyes you are looking through.


I myself am cross eyed, Makes the world look so much wrieder. or is it wider???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it depends on whose eyes you are looking through.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I guess it depends on whose eyes you are looking through.


Those of royalty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We all must use our assets for to sit upon . Other wise our sit upons will go out with out our ponds.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Dear Empress we know you are in charge of the royal throne, but gee everyone needs room for their bottom half.


Some bottoms need more room than others but they must not encrouch upon the royal portal.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The throne is the throne dear Empress and you may sit if upon . Where a pond you sit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Dear Empress we know you are in charge of the royal throne, but gee everyone needs room for their bottom half.
> ...


Hey I can't help it if I fill it up it with my behind and have more behind than I needed if. :XD: :XD:


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Dear Empress we know you are in charge of the royal throne, but gee everyone needs room for their bottom half.


This is not denied, nor has it ever been - just where did that idea come from. One's subjects must be comfortable, we are not living in medieval times.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Nos da. Cariad Pengwin xxxx


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

oh great! I come back and you are all gone 

well I managed to do stuff! 

tomorrow I'll be back but for today 

goodnight


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> oh great! I come back and you are all gone
> 
> well I managed to do stuff!
> 
> ...


ah I just came on. Hi Elf


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just got back from a long boring meeting. But that's done now for another month!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll bring some wine and make sure you save me a chair!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Can this lady join? She knows how to curtsey and doesn't need to sit ( I think she has a curtain rod i n her spine )


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Now my llittle "NUTS". I';ve only been gone a night and you're on page 8.. What have I mossed? (or missed). I see a few familiar faces on here. How are you all doing? I'm not too nutty this morning. I may even have a sensible day...well, maybe not


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> I've just had a conversation with the cat - it was a bit one sided tho :roll: :roll:
> 
> I asked her where my scissors were, and she just looked at me then at her food bowl :roll: :roll:
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


I've had the same conversation with DH yesterday. BUT he doesn't know nowt about any scissors!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I still refuse to bow down to Pengy.Yarnlady. Don't care how much she's upset. She isn't that royal you know!!!! hahaha


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I still refuse to bow down to Pengy.Yarnlady. Don't care how much she's upset. She isn't that royal you know!!!! hahaha


 :thumbup: Me thinks it's all in her head. But she is fun!


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Many years ago I visited a museum in Lyme, Connecticut named "The Nut" museum. I think our royalty should have a special place reserved there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Can this lady join? She knows how to curtsey and doesn't need to sit ( I think she has a curtain rod i n her spine )


Oh to funny, good way to start the day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I still refuse to bow down to Pengy.Yarnlady. Don't care how much she's upset. She isn't that royal you know!!!! hahaha
> ...


Sorry i miss you this morning Barbara Ann. Hope you have a laughing good time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

tea4two said:


> Many years ago I visited a museum in Lyme, Connecticut named "The Nut" museum. I think our royalty should have a special place reserved there.


I think more then Royalty could fit in there. I for one would feel right at home, me thinks. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I'll bring some wine and make sure you save me a chair!


A little wine a little chocolate makes for a happy day. One must keep spirits up. Chairs are available for all who want to be silly for a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I need to be near DeeDeeF. I, too am a lefty. I'll bring my cup if you have coffee, or I can supply the coffee if anyone who wants it brings a cup.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have you ever had trouble with your morning eyes, blinking away. Left not where it should be and right off on its own? 
Good morning good moring its time to sit up straight in the bed and try to walk as fast as one can to the bathroom. With no help more like a sprint here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> I need to be near DeeDeeF. I, too am a lefty. I'll bring my cup if you have coffee, or I can supply the coffee if anyone who wants it brings a cup.


As long as it's strong so we can get our eyes lined up go for it lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome to a site that does not require you to be normal.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I can bring my Kuerig and an assortment of coffee. Dibs on the seat by the window. . . I love to look outside at the view.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I still refuse to bow down to Pengy.Yarnlady. Don't care how much she's upset. She isn't that royal you know!!!! hahaha
> ...


....and fun it what it is all about. No use being a sour old lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Yeah fun is needed, and sour is only for a drink, let the fun begin... :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> I can bring my Kuerig and an assortment of coffee. Dibs on the seat by the window. . . I love to look outside at the view.


You do know our view is a little bit off here. :wink:


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I missed the start of this! I'm in, WIP is a toy hammock (for a nearly grown child), I'm bringing banana muffins. Do we want tea or wine (but no whine)?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SherryH said:


> Well, I missed the start of this! I'm in, WIP is a toy hammock (for a nearly grown child), I'm bringing banana muffins. Do we want tea or wine (but no whine)?


I so agree, just funny and laughter and good fellowship to start our day. I think we will have enough food here to last through one meeting the way we all seem to like food. I for one say let us eat cake muffins , chocolate, and not worry about what our waist lines become. Also a good drink. I bought some box wine only the best for this group you know. :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Great Missmolly, I'll share your chocolate, and you can share my home made fudge mmmmmmmmmm!!! There's a piece for everyone. Leonora.



missmolly said:


> Forgot to mention I also brought chocolate for the chocoholics amongst us!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

O.K. I'm hooked.... How do I get there???

scrubsewer


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OK OK OK...I'm going to sound really stupid (and I am) what are dibs???????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes you are really stupid. Next question.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I like walnuts best. Can I join?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I like walnuts best. Can I join?


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OK OK OK...I'm going to sound really stupid (and I am) what are dibs???????


I put claim on the rocker. We call it dibs.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I like walnuts too. I think if it has nuts in the word, or person, I like it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> There are so many site on here where we can learn and see.But I have notice a lot of humor here too. But you have to find it,and sometimes not easy. So I thought to myself why not have a place to post jokes, tell something funny that happen to us that day, and share friendship with humor. We all need to laugh and sometime we need it to get through a ruff day.
> Hope you will enjoy a place to just let your hair down,share a good laugh.
> Hope you will join in at the nutty club house. Chairs are already set up. Drinks are available.Plus as an add bonus we are open 24 hours, and good humor to share.Banter back and forth,in fun.


Hi Yarnlady, Good for you. Have you got your post card up on the wall that we sent you from York?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thankyou Barbara....I'm none the wiser but thanks for trying hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I like walnuts best. Can I join?
> ...


You know what I want to say, but I will refrain!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't refrain. It might be funny!!!!!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > OK OK OK...I'm going to sound really stupid (and I am) what are dibs???????
> ...


But mine is still the throne ......


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou Barbara....I'm none the wiser but thanks for trying hahahaha


I call the rocker. Which means I called it first so it's MY seat. Get your %%% out of it!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Have you got deformed limbs bonny lass?????? where's your legs going to go? Pengy you get no better, and as for that scarf pattern I can't make head nor tale of it and Tammie's is thrown in the corner. :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou Barbara....I'm none the wiser but thanks for trying hahahaha
> ...


I'd say that you could be the only sane one on here. :|


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


The scarf pattern is easy peezy it's just a question of increasing and casting off! One does not need a hugely high chair given that penguins have very short legs. However it takes the strain out of looking down upon ones' subjects.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

scrubsewer said:


> O.K. I'm hooked.... How do I get there???
> 
> scrubsewer


Follow the sound of laughter.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


BOG OFF


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have to go now, the sun is out....bye.....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Seem the club house if fillling up with crumb and cake on the floor, chocolate wrapers, and wine half gone. coffee spills . Yeah the more mess we can make the happier we will be. No clean up till we can't move any more. Barbara Ann, tried out your rocker ouch you really sis sharpen the needles. Sorry but I am off my rockers for now.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I'm bringing a nice fruit salad with a scoop of ice cream, topped with heavy cream...plus, honey graham crackers ...yum, yum. Dig in! Save the corner chair for me!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I like walnuts best. Can I join?


Glad you could join the nut club, but please leave the shells on the floor. It's not nice to cover up all the seats just so you can get the best spot.Watch out for the rocker B.A. will leave you a message you won't forget. 
Also Empress how come your throne is bigger than the last time. Seem some are worried about you putting wheels on it and throwing everone off that trys it out. :shock: :XD:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I'm bringing a nice fruit salad with a scoop of ice cream, topped with heavy cream...plus, honey graham crackers ...yum, yum. Dig in! Save the corner chair for me!


 :shock: Only a scoop?????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Seem the club house if fillling up with crumb and cake on the floor, chocolate wrapers, and wine half gone. coffee spills . Yeah the more mess we can make the happier we will be. No clean up till we can't move any more. Barbara Ann, tried out your rocker ouch you really sis sharpen the needles. Sorry but I am off my rockers for now.


 :twisted: can't say you weren't warned!!! STAY OUT OF MY ROCKER!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


  my turn....what is BOG OFF???


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I like walnuts best. Can I join?
> ...


Wheels - mmmm. A most excellent idea for on royal holidays each nutty member could have a ride up and down the hill.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Bog off is not a very nice way of telling somebody to go away!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


 :mrgreen: weeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Nananitwit (Apr 16, 2012)

what a great idea :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been off my rockers for while now. Plus its not nice of you to rock it into forward position, just to get your points across.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Nananitwit said:


> what a great idea :thumbup:


Dorset - what a fabulous location that would make. Love the area.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


and if it is icy ... it will go even faster.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have been off my rockers for while now. Plus its not nice of you to rock it into forward position, just to get your points across.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

The Nutty Club is full of Nutty Knitters.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, as long there's chocolate count me in! I'll bring the tea.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > back shortly
> ...


if we all ended up shortly there would be more room, despite Penguintaking over.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


that's shortly to me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


that's shortly to me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Don't refrain. It might be funny!!!!!


bno, it'll be rude!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


tantrums? On this site?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


you HAD to ask!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Shortly? Who he? 

At 12 pages, it's a saga to me!

(Non-courtesy of Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In)


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Count me already there...I need to let my long hair own once in awhile. Ususally, I'm self-entertaining, and that can be dangerous...

Take a look and you'll see what I mean...

Anyone up for a laugh? My favorite is Yokel OhNo!

You'll know her when you see her.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> Count me already there...I need to let my long hair down more often. Sometimes it takes a little camaraderie to get that laughter going. Ususally I'm self-entertaining, and that can be dangerous...
> 
> take a look and you'll see what I mean...
> 
> ...


fun.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds like fun - we all need humor in life. I'll bring my cup of hot tea - oops can't do that as I have to check emails at the library - oh well save that for when I can get the Internet back in my home.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

So cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lortuc (Jul 26, 2011)

can i come please.i'll behave but i must have a central seat so that i can hear what's going on.it's so frustrating to see everyone laugh and not know why lol xx


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey! I'm late everyone eat the chocolate?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

lortuc said:


> can i come please.i'll behave but i must have a central seat so that i can hear what's going on.it's so frustrating to see everyone laugh and not know why lol xx


You can have a central seat - can shout at you in Welsh. Well I could if I could speak it! Borada Nos da. Cariad Pengwin


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

All too difficult to keep up with all wanting to party but door always open for happy happy people.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


No take over in the Nutty Club - it's a democracy.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

count me in


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I need a nap. Who has the recliner? Want to trade for an hour or so?


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the invite......I've brought the cakes xx
> ...


I will bring coffee and tea. Hummmmm and maybe something sweet like some brownies or some muffins. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, after reading all these posts, I am SURE you ladies are now drinking coffee from those cups!!!!!!! And to the Empress: does your husband, the Emperor still have on his new clothes? You know the ones I mean: the ones he "wore" when he was parading himself before his subjects? Doesn't he get chilly????


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, my! "NOT" drinking coffee from those cups. Why did I type "now" instead? hiccup hiccup


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Was just going to mention that chocolate idea!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


it's never a democracr with you Empress!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Obsessed said:


> Was just going to mention that chocolate idea!


chocolate, who mentioned chocolate. Where?


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I will bring tea and dainty sandwiches, but please reserve one of those recliners for me!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Obsessed said:


> Was just going to mention that chocolate idea!


anyone like bacon? I saw this woman make bacon candy..bacon cooked rolled up for 45min. then pour melted chocolate on top of bacon. Me I want these two items separate thank you. I tried once chocolate and strawberries..ICY. two things I like separate.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Well, after reading all these posts, I am SURE you ladies are now drinking coffee from those cups!!!!!!! And to the Empress: does your husband, the Emperor still have on his new clothes? You know the ones I mean: the ones he "wore" when he was parading himself before his subjects? Doesn't he get chilly????


and a fine figure of a man he is too!!!!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I need a nap. Who has the recliner? Want to trade for an hour or so?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


....and


----------



## Elaineanne (May 25, 2011)

What about something to drink? I don't like to much but a glass of wine would be nice


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Elaineanne said:


> What about something to drink? I don't like to much but a glass of wine would be nice


only a glass.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

If I bring my own rocker can I come? I'll even bring cake.and promise not to leave my dust bunnies loose on the floor. Edith M


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Obsessed said:
> 
> 
> > Was just going to mention that chocolate idea!
> ...


strawberries and choccie = good
strawberries with balsamic vinegar and Cheshire Cheese (soft white crumbly stuff (yum) = good
all food = good


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > Well, after reading all these posts, I am SURE you ladies are now drinking coffee from those cups!!!!!!! And to the Empress: does your husband, the Emperor still have on his new clothes? You know the ones I mean: the ones he "wore" when he was parading himself before his subjects? Doesn't he get chilly????
> ...


and to continue ....

"And the colors! The colors of that beautiful fabric! I have never seen anything like it in my life!" They all tried to conceal their disappointment at not being able to see the clothes, and since nobody was willing to admit his own stupidity and incompetence, they all behaved as the two scoundrels had predicted.

A child, however, who had no important job and could only see things as his eyes showed them to him, went up to the carriage.

"The Emperor is naked," he said.

"Fool!" his father reprimanded, running after him. "Don't talk nonsense!" He grabbed his child and took him away. But the boy's remark, which had been heard by the bystanders, was repeated over and over again until everyone cried:

"The boy is right! The Emperor is naked! It's true!"

The Emperor realized that the people were right but could not admit to that. He though it better to continue the procession under the illusion that anyone who couldn't see his clothes was either stupid or incompetent. And he stood stiffly on his carriage, while behind him a page held his imaginary mantle.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We are throwing out the fine china, we don't have to do dishes here. Paper plates and paper cups. 
Hey I bought two more boxes of the finest wine,will as fine as you can get in a boxes.
Seem some have been enjoying their wine a little more on here then thought would. Also please lady's we really have to get coffee cups off the floor, seems chairs are being rearranged again . Please everone for your own safety watch out For sharp knitting needles as it seem Barbara Ann is using them to put on her choice of chair at the moment . Also Empress has rollers on her throne now for a down hill run, but you really have to bring it back up the hill. 
Cathy 47 has called a meeting, but no one showed up. So she might have to bring in the big guns to get our attention. 
So remember to duck and cover at the next one. 
Ah Elaineanna, little glass of wine, you and a few others little glass add up to empty box.
Also I am having a hang over,and not from drinking, seems I have a chair over hang with all this food on here. Must buy bigger chairs note to my self.
We do except dust bunnies here, its a self cleaning place. If you want it clean, clean it yourself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> Count me already there...I need to let my long hair own once in awhile. Ususally, I'm self-entertaining, and that can be dangerous...
> 
> Take a look and you'll see what I mean...
> 
> ...


Gee you brought the whole family. Just what we need here another Yokel OhNo. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lortuc said:


> can i come please.i'll behave but i must have a central seat so that i can hear what's going on.it's so frustrating to see everyone laugh and not know why lol xx


Why in the world would you want to behave, do you really want to be normal?????


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

You work and work for years and years, you're always on the go
You never take a minute off, too busy makin' dough
Someday, you say, you'll have your fun, when you're a millionaire
Imagine all the fun you'll have in your old rockin' chair

Enjoy yourself, it's later than you think
Enjoy yourself, while you're still in the pink
The years go by, as quickly as a wink
Enjoy yourself, enjoy yourself, it's later than you think

You're gonna take that ocean trip, no matter, come what may
You've got your reservations made, but you just can't get away
Next year for sure, you'll see the world, you'll really get around
But how far can you travel when you're six feet underground?

Your heart of hearts, your dream of dreams, your ravishing brunette
She's left you and she's now become somebody else's pet
Lay down that gun, don't try, my friend, to reach the great beyond
You'll have more fun by reaching for a redhead or a blonde

Enjoy yourself, it's later than you think
Enjoy yourself, while you're still in the pink
The years go by, as quickly as a wink
Enjoy yourself, enjoy yourself, it's later than you think


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Obsessed said:
> 
> 
> > Was just going to mention that chocolate idea!
> ...


Eggtomslicechipofthebeano ...... or not!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> lortuc said:
> 
> 
> > can i come please.i'll behave but i must have a central seat so that i can hear what's going on.it's so frustrating to see everyone laugh and not know why lol xx
> ...


Looked up the word 'normal' in the dictionary - it's not in my copy.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> If I bring my own rocker can I come? I'll even bring cake.and promise not to leave my dust bunnies loose on the floor. Edith M


Anybody whose off their rocker can come. Only beware Baraba Ann leaves her dpns on hers - points upwards.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > If I bring my own rocker can I come? I'll even bring cake.and promise not to leave my dust bunnies loose on the floor. Edith M
> ...


OH, no thats called do it yourself rectal exam...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


Yuck. Glad I'm shortsighted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


If you sit on her chair you will have one. Always look before sitting. :XD: :shock: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> You work and work for years and years, you're always on the go
> You never take a minute off, too busy makin' dough
> Someday, you say, you'll have your fun, when you're a millionaire
> Imagine all the fun you'll have in your old rockin' chair
> ...


Yoo hoo, whoops lady refindment goes out the window with that one.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

The emphasis is on ENJOY


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> The emphasis is on ENJOY


Well that is how I am enjoying it, skirt flying up in the air as I dance the hokey pokey.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


Doesn't song posted make you wonder if we are loosing our minds?????


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > The emphasis is on ENJOY
> ...


OH MARIYLYN


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Yes, but isn't that the whol purpose of the exercise.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Shades of Arthur Godfrey! My Dad would listen to him on the radio while getting ready to go to work. At 5:30AM no less.Edith M


PENGWIN said:


> You work and work for years and years, you're always on the go
> You never take a minute off, too busy makin' dough
> Someday, you say, you'll have your fun, when you're a millionaire
> Imagine all the fun you'll have in your old rockin' chair
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am all for a work out getting up and siting down is a lot exercise I need.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am all for a work out getting up and siting down is a lot exercise I need.


How about opening a gym in the nut house. We could call it Jim.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Shades of Arthur Godfrey! My Dad would listen to him on the radio while getting ready to go to work. At 5:30AM no less.Edith M
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> ...


An era full of wonderful songs and show biz


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jim would be nice, I think we really could use a Jim. only if he is the one who does the exercise that I want . My fingers are getting a little flabbie..


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jim would be nice, I think we really could use a Jim. only if he is the one who does the exercise that I want . My fingers are getting a little flabbie..


A Jim could be quite useful. Could do the cleaning, gardening and just think what exercise could be had.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Shades of Arthur Godfrey! My Dad would listen to him on the radio while getting ready to go to work. At 5:30AM no less.Edith M
> ...


Ah the good old days, when you could understand what was being sung. :shock:  :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Jim would be nice, I think we really could use a Jim. only if he is the one who does the exercise that I want . My fingers are getting a little flabbie..
> ...


Ya know I am starting to like the idea of Jim.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

You ladies are a hoot. Now only if I can find the chocolates someone hid from me. I think it was Jim!!! Now where did I set my knitting? Pengwin did you move my chair? I think I have had tooo much wine. Dang that empty box.....


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


ooooh eye candy


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

daleech said:


> You ladies are a hoot. Now only if I can find the chocolates someone hid from me. I think it was Jim!!! Now where did I set my knitting? Pengwin did you move my chair? I think I have had tooo much wine. Dang that empty box.....


No Pengwin did not move your chair. It's just where you left it - just where we can all fall over it. As for your knitting; you must keep an eye on it, have enough trouble dropping my own stitches let alone keeping an eye on yours.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Mmmm a Jim would look attached to ones arm on a Saturday night.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jim would be nice, I think we really could use a Jim. only if he is the one who does the exercise that I want . My fingers are getting a little flabbie..


Just keep typing that will keep them in trim


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Leonora said:


> Great Missmolly, I'll share your chocolate, and you can share my home made fudge mmmmmmmmmm!!! There's a piece for everyone. Leonora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh Leonora we could combine the two and have chocolate covered fudge!!! yummy 
:thumbup: :thumbup:

shhh don't tell everybody lol


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Did anyone else see the news about Britney Spears buying a $20,00 gold and crystal encrusted bra? I saw a picture of it and agree with the guy who said it looks like a $12 bra. It supposedly has miniature skulls and gold on it. I couldn't even see them in the photo.
Meanwhile we have people in this country we have people who have to decide on buying their meds or their groceries.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Did my aunt Edith ever turn up? I told her where to go, but she wouldn't, so I gave her your address instead. You'll recognise her from the (wanted) picture I posted earlier.

Lord, if she's not there I'll have to go round the police stations again - she's a devil when she's roused. . .


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

OOOPS. That's $20,000.


BobnDejasMom said:


> Did anyone else see the news about Britney Spears buying a $20,00 gold and crystal encrusted bra? I saw a picture of it and agree with the guy who said it looks like a $12 bra. It supposedly has miniature skulls and gold on it. I couldn't even see them in the photo.
> Meanwhile we have people in this country we have people who have to decide on buying their meds or their groceries.


----------



## Tsianina Kinney (Apr 16, 2012)

My stomach is small, but not 
THAT small. I would love to eat everything int the pictures. Howeve4rmy waistline is too BIG! :-( :-D :-D


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Love to set with you all. I will bring the cookies. Save me a seat. Patti


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You girls do know that all that extra around your middle is protecting your size 10 body from bruises don't you? Edith M


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry. Now that I re-read this, there isn't much humorous about it....except that someone laughed all the way to the bank with her money.


BobnDejasMom said:


> OOOPS. That's $20,000.
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> ...


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

The meeting is on so come in the door, admission is free you can sit on the floor.
Watch out! My ferrets just got loose. They love to run up pant legs, on the inside! Hide your chocolates, hide your muffins and please don't step on my babies, They will squish.


----------



## karenknitt (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi I like this idea, my surname is Almond, so can I have a seat at the front, I'll bring my nuts and share of course!!!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

karenknitt said:


> Hi I like this idea, my surname is Almond, so can I have a seat at the front, I'll bring my nuts and share of course!!!


Almond - splendid; would you like to be the nut monitor!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > Great Missmolly, I'll share your chocolate, and you can share my home made fudge mmmmmmmmmm!!! There's a piece for everyone. Leonora.
> ...


Pleae refrain from talking chocolate - have a wedding outfit that I need to get into. Not sure I can sit down as it is!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Did my aunt Edith ever turn up? I told her where to go, but she wouldn't, so I gave her your address instead. You'll recognise her from the (wanted) picture I posted earlier.
> 
> Lord, if she's not there I'll have to go round the police stations again - she's a devil when she's roused. . .


She did eventually, in the middle of the night. She looked a bit bedraggled and had this rather cross look on her face. Fixed her up and she is now rocking gently (in Barbara Ann's rocker - sussh don't tell BA) with a rather content look on her face.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I hate to be the last to join, is there still room? I brought the wine :-D


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

samazon said:


> I hate to be the last to join, is there still room? I brought the wine :-D


I think there is ample room as long as you don't bring chocolate for Pengwin but I think you can bring it and share it with me :XD: :XD:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds like a plan to me :-D


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

samazon said:


> I hate to be the last to join, is there still room? I brought the wine :-D


Oooodles and oooooodles of room particularly if wine is involved.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> samazon said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to be the last to join, is there still room? I brought the wine :-D
> ...


At least someone is thinking of my waistline. But, as we know, MumtoSophy is almost 100% cocoa


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

I hope I am not the last to join, but as a friend of mine ust to say," the whole world loves a nut" and it seems that there are plenty of us around on here. Soooo can I join, too? I can be pretty crazy sometimes, too--you never know what I might say if I am in the right mood.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> If you wear glasses have you ever notice if you take them off you have to run around to find them, and can't find them because you can't see. I did that a while back. Only to find out I had them on top of my head.


LOL! I am 48 y/o and have worn glasses since the 5th grade, so I have lost count of the times that I have done that.

Also, have you walked around the house looking for cell or cordless phone, and it is in your hand???.....lol Yeap, I have done that a few times. Thankfully at as often as I did when I was working...lol


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a little nut-tree,
Nothing would it bear.
I searched in all its branches,
But not a nut was there.

"Oh, little tree," I begged,
"Give me just a few."
The little tree looked down at me
And whispered, "Nuts to you."

~Roald Dahl


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Pennypincher said:


> I hope I am not the last to join, but as a friend of mine ust to say," the whole world loves a nut" and it seems that there are plenty of us around on here. Soooo can I join, too? I can be pretty crazy sometimes, too--you never know what I might say if I am in the right mood.


I'm late, I'm late for a very important date but unlike the white rabbit you are not too late. Nuts often get stepped upon that's why they are cracked.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Since you are looking after my Aunt Edith so well, could you please consider Aunt Ada? She does love nuts, only they give her wind.

And do take care to keep the gin hidden; she is very partial to a drop - or more.

They will both be glad to assist in looking after Jim, if the past is anything to go by.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls...I'm at my son's at the moment and staying here for the weekend. There's me, sitting in this lovely conservatory on my Laptop. My 2 GS's are both playing the same game on different PS3's. One is upstairs, and one is downstairs. They are talking together over a mic. Isn't technology marvelous? They are actually talking to each other without arguing.......DS is putting some NUTS on to some kind of machinery and DH is watching im. DIL is getting her hair done...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Did my aunt Edith ever turn up? I told her where to go, but she wouldn't, so I gave her your address instead. You'll recognise her from the (wanted) picture I posted earlier.
> 
> Lord, if she's not there I'll have to go round the police stations again - she's a devil when she's roused. . .


Devil more than a devil, Did you find her I saw her hopping down main street with some young man.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Important notice we will all be meeting in the jym today. Bring your chairs as Jym will be leading us through may moves. I think it will be nice to know our eyes will be in better shape,and tears will add to that. Plus the belly rolls. We will be in good shape to start our day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Club clean up bring shovels. Also now have a box for lost needles ect. check to see if yours is there.
Wind bottles have become the new ball winder here I see.It should only take us all 5 mi"nus" if we all pitch in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> Dibs on a left hand corner, I dont want to poke anyone with my flying elbow!


Dee DeeF would like her wool and needles returned,I told you you would see your yarn in other hands. Not DeeDee has brought in a safe to store said yarn and needles. Seem they are still slipping away. I know DeeDee it would help if you hadn't place the safes # on top of the blame thing. Come on Ladies don't you have extra skeins that you bought because you just had to have and you can't evn finish a pair of gloves???with it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls...I'm at my son's at the moment and staying here for the weekend. There's me, sitting in this lovely conservatory on my Laptop. My 2 GS's are both playing the same game on different PS3's. One is upstairs, and one is downstairs. They are talking together over a mic. Isn't technology marvelous? They are actually talking to each other without arguing.......DS is putting some NUTS on to some kind of machinery and DH is watching im. DIL is getting her hair done...


Ah seem someone brought in a nut eater and its grey. Is DIL getting a nut removeal there?????? in her hair I mean.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M said:


> You girls do know that all that extra around your middle is protecting your size 10 body from bruises don't you? Edith M


Edith you are so right one must think of having a sound body. We need all the protecting we can get. Let the eating begin...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rolyn63 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > If you wear glasses have you ever notice if you take them off you have to run around to find them, and can't find them because you can't see. I did that a while back. Only to find out I had them on top of my head.
> ...


At least you did not put it in the refrigerater.Can you image look for what is ringing?????
:XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Chezl said:


> The meeting is on so come in the door, admission is free you can sit on the floor.
> Watch out! My ferrets just got loose. They love to run up pant legs, on the inside! Hide your chocolates, hide your muffins and please don't step on my babies, They will squish.


Ah so that is what has been eating the chocolate here. You do know they have cause quite a lot of excitement here with the pants run up. :roll: :wink:


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Since you are looking after my Aunt Edith so well, could you please consider Aunt Ada? She does love nuts, only they give her wind.
> 
> And do take care to keep the gin hidden; she is very partial to a drop - or more.
> 
> They will both be glad to assist in looking after Jim, if the past is anything to go by.


Aunt Edith AND Aunt Ada!!!! Wind could be a problem as extractor fans are not working properly but Jim is trying to fix them now - so, Okay!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> samazon said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to be the last to join, is there still room? I brought the wine :-D
> ...


A share for you, you are 100% chocolatloic, every one hide your chocolate from this one.......


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Important notice we will all be meeting in the jym today. Bring your chairs as Jym will be leading us through may moves. I think it will be nice to know our eyes will be in better shape,and tears will add to that. Plus the belly rolls. We will be in good shape to start our day.


Jim's busy with Ada and sorting out extractor fans - can we postpone!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning or afternoon Yarni. I'm at DS's. The boys are playing upstairs nicely because it's quiet. They've just nearly killed each other. Life is normal.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning or afternoon Yarni. I'm at DS's. The boys are playing upstairs nicely because it's quiet. They've just nearly killed each other. Life is normal.


Good afternoon Susan.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Pengy. I see October's not good for you? Never mind, ther'll be pleanty other times. Are you going to explain something to me about the scarf pattern?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I understand the first 12 rows. THEN it says doing REVERSE stocking stitch do the next 12/16 rows. Whats reverse St.st. Does it mean it becomes the wrong side. and where there was plain there is now purl?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Pengy. I see October's not good for you? Never mind, ther'll be pleanty other times. Are you going to explain something to me about the scarf pattern?


Sorry, thought I had. You increase on every row (1 to 8) kfb + knit into front and back thus making 1 stitch. Also kfb at end of row 7. Always purl return rown (rows 2 to 6) and cast of 5 stitches at the beginning of row 8 but the first stitch must be a purl; the purl stitch helds with the tension.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I understand the first 12 rows. THEN it says doing REVERSE stocking stitch do the next 12/16 rows. Whats reverse St.st. Does it mean it becomes the wrong side. and where there was plain there is now purl?


Thought you were talking about the hitchhiker. You work in bands of stocking stitch i.e. ??number of rows showing one say and ??number of rows showing the other.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Pengy. I see October's not good for you? Never mind, ther'll be pleanty other times. Are you going to explain something to me about the scarf pattern?
> ...


I think I've got it. I haven't got the pattern with me but I'm sure I understand. I will, have a go at it, just to use some circular needls. I'm a bit off knitting at the moment because I had to frig one out.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

All is quiet shhhh..... I'm sat here all alone....The boy's aren'ttoo pleased they have to go to DS's friends baby's birthday party...!!!! Well, at 11 and 13 they don'r really need that in their life...I'm saying NOTHING....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to Costa's for coffee with DIL...wont be long...See you tonight.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Pengy, I never saw the hitchhilkr until today. It's the other one I was talking about hahahaha...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello Susan was off making coffee sorry I miss you. 
Good morning good morning its time to rise and shine put on a happy face.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Important notice we will all be meeting in the jym today. Bring your chairs as Jym will be leading us through may moves. I think it will be nice to know our eyes will be in better shape,and tears will add to that. Plus the belly rolls. We will be in good shape to start our day.
> ...


O.k. but how about this afternoon in the garden, everone bring chairs we can exercise outside. Sun ,fun, and we can watch our garden grow???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SherryH said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I missed the start of this! I'm in, WIP is a toy hammock (for a nearly grown child), I'm bringing banana muffins. Do we want tea or wine (but no whine)?
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SherryH said:
> ...


Seem your muffins have disappeared who took them all??? Must have been the wine??? Hope you can come and share your funnies....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To all who brought coffee we seem to have a few more high purr lady's here. Please watch out for them when they start dancing around to the Nutty theme song.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> I can bring my Kuerig and an assortment of coffee. Dibs on the seat by the window. . . I love to look outside at the view.


Who is the wise ach er who put the white spots on the window, poor Schoeneckwren was ready to do an eye exam. Not funny sorry I can't stop laughing. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I am out of here as the coffee seem to have disappeared. I really need to get some more of the best wine in a box. Try to be a little abnormal all of you today.
Girls just want to have fun, oh girls just want to have just a want to just a want to have fun.....


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I am out of here as the coffee seem to have disappeared. I really need to get some more of the best wine in a box. Try to be a little abnormal all of you today.
> Girls just want to have fun, oh girls just want to have just a want to just a want to have fun.....


hey  I had a nutty cookie today  it was ok but chocolate still wins


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back girls..Had a coffee and ready for another. I've been left to see to boys as they don't want to go to party...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Fancy some coffee yarni?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

This nut house is always empty when I come...Is it something I said hahahaha....I'm going to read my e-mails.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Im here lady, was checking other sites. How are youdoing this fine day???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am out of here as the coffee seem to have disappeared. I really need to get some more of the best wine in a box. Try to be a little abnormal all of you today.
> ...


So you are still doing the chocolate thing are you . don't you worry about it becoming a hobby for you.....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ya want to join us out in the garden for jym excerise, good for the eyes ya know????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's a weird day today. It's either pouring with rain or brilliant sunshine. Grandad has just come in. He's had a hearing test and he's deaf!!! WE have ALL told him for years that he is but he won't believe us. Now someone else had told him he believes them. give me strength...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's a weird day today. It's either pouring with rain or brilliant sunshine. Grandad has just come in. He's had a hearing test and he's deaf!!! WE have ALL told him for years that he is but he won't believe us. Now someone else had told him he believes them. give me strength...


Ha ha what did you day could you speak up please????? :roll:


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey! I have been looking for the chocolate... I want some too. Oops I got some wine on my knitting. Any of you ladies or men get some sleep last night or did you knit the night away.
daleech


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

mY SERVER has gone down.....


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Not only can we see the flowers grow in the garden with jym but we can soak up some Vit D as well. That plus knitting, eating and drinking I think that qualifies for multi-tasking in the extreme. We are GOOD!!! Edith M


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

daleech said:


> Hey! I have been looking for the chocolate... I want some too. Oops I got some wine on my knitting. Any of you ladies or men get some sleep last night or did you knit the night away.
> daleech


Chocolate who said chocolate so you are doing color knitting now are you. I think they must have, as quite here today..... :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Not only can we see the flowers grow in the garden with jym but we can soak up some Vit D as well. That plus knitting, eating and drinking I think that qualifies for multi-tasking in the extreme. We are GOOD!!! Edith M


Oh we are more then good, we are happy . :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Yarni...I've just been put on skype by GS1....I don't know what the heck I'm doing. I'm going to be fed too.....I can't talk on Skype until I get home because I've got a mic there...


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Got up this morning dust bunnys jumping every where. Too fast for me so I think another cup of coffee and just knit a little more. Keep looking for the cleaning fairy.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

missylam-you have a cleaning fairy? Can I borrow her? I'm at the nutty club house and I can sure use her for the dust bunnies.....
daleech


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Hells Bells, Ada's got Jim in her clutches! The poor man will be exhausted.
I got both Ada and Edith into the Bide-a-Wee Nursing Home and Funeral Parlour, lovely rooms, if a bit narrow, and now they've both escaped!
Lock up the Jim - I mean gin, it's too late for poor Jim, they go wild when they've had a drop - I mean have you ever seen an ancient old lady do a fan dance? Or crack walnuts with her dentures?
And Great-grandfather brought them up so strict, too....


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

No I am just looking for her. I think she skipped out on all of us. Boo Hoo


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey! Wait a minute! The Bide A Wee is a dog adoption center and cemetery on Long Island. Now it's a nursing home as well? Sure glad you got me a reservation there as I love dogs almost as much as knitting and chocolate. Edith M


silvercharms said:


> Hells Bells, Ada's got Jim in her clutches! The poor man will be exhausted.
> I got both Ada and Edith into the Bide-a-Wee Nursing Home and Funeral Parlour, lovely rooms, if a bit narrow, and now they've both escaped!
> Lock up the Jim - I mean gin, it's too late for poor Jim, they go wild when they've had a drop - I mean have you ever seen an ancient old lady do a fan dance? Or crack walnuts with her dentures?
> And Great-grandfather brought them up so strict, too....


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I have dibs on the rocker, I need to get a cushion, my tushy is delicate!


From the looks of your avatar, your TUSH is in excellent condition!!! GET UP AND GIVE ME THE ROCKER, mine is feeble.


----------



## knitter43 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey girls, I'm a little late getting here, but I brought you a new diet. It's called a balanced diet.

A balanced diet is a chocolate chip cookie in each hand. I think you could use any kind of chocolate as long as you have one in each hand.

Worth a try, I think.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey, something else, if you turn your hands upside down with the cookies inside they are calorie free, it has all drained out, thus balanced and calorie free.


----------



## knitter43 (Sep 3, 2011)

All desserts are calorie free. If the recipe didn't call for calories in the recipe, then you didn't put any in them. It's such a simple solution for anyone who are watching their calories. Just don't add them to the recipe in the first place.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks, knitter43, never thought of it that way. A whole lot less trouble than draining them out.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll contribute chips and dip....as long as I can bring my knitting. And do you all like Maxine cartoons? 
Today I went looking for a car, I told the salesman that I was only looking and will not be ready to buy for at least 2 months, he looks at me and very seriously tells me that I may be dead by then. Very seriously looked at him and answered: Well then I don't need a car...turned and left!


----------



## karenknitt (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like I've got my work cut out with you bunch of nutters, ha ha


----------



## karenknitt (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas for decor for the nutty clubhouse.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a few old planters tins lol


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Way to handle that salesman, good for you.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, yes, strictly speaking, it is the Bide-a-Wee Nursing Home and Funeral Parlour, Train Station, Pets Rest Home and Cemetery, and Hardware Store.
Bide-a-Wee is not a very big town, you know. 
I'm sure you'll be very happy there if you like dogs. And elephants. Monkeys. Crocodiles? These have all been well-loved pets.
The aunties came because they thought we said 'monks'.....


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I feel better now. Did you know that Fala is buried there? Do you know who Fala is? If you do you are older than dirt....like me. The garden is a bit chilly today so I think I'll go back in for some nice hot tea. Save my seat, I will be back whrn yhe sun comes out a bit more. Edith M


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Is that Fala-doodle-de-lay-oh? 
Well known in Irish folk music circles, along with 'Watch-fala-me-daddy-oh'. 

They perform in duets accompanied by an old-time Irish harp made from goatstrings, and an Irish ukelele.
Best known for their signature tune, 'If your mother comes from Ireland, she'll know Paddy McGinty's goat'.

It's so moving, sometimes the audience has to leave before the end, in tears...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nanxy said:


> I'll contribute chips and dip....as long as I can bring my knitting. And do you all like Maxine cartoons?
> Today I went looking for a car, I told the salesman that I was only looking and will not be ready to buy for at least 2 months, he looks at me and very seriously tells me that I may be dead by then. Very seriously looked at him and answered: Well then I don't need a car...turned and left!


Oh too funny that is a Maxine answer if I ever heard one. I love her too. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Is that Fala-doodle-de-lay-oh?
> Well known in Irish folk music circles, along with 'Watch-fala-me-daddy-oh'.
> 
> They perform in duets accompanied by an old-time Irish harp made from goatstrings, and an Irish ukelele.
> ...


O.k. I am dancing right out the door with tears in my eyes, sorry from laughing. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karenknitt said:


> Anyone have any ideas for decor for the nutty clubhouse.


paint it ever color that everone like. then decorate in early american junk.  :roll:


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

karenknitt said:


> Anyone have any ideas for decor for the nutty clubhouse.


Oh hello, are you the decorator. Knew Yarni was contacting one to give an estimate but didn't realise she could move so fast. Colours must be bright - don't want any any shade of funeral colours here - bright, sunny,cheerful bright enough to put a kick in any one's step and put a smile on a face.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Hells Bells, Ada's got Jim in her clutches! The poor man will be exhausted.
> I got both Ada and Edith into the Bide-a-Wee Nursing Home and Funeral Parlour, lovely rooms, if a bit narrow, and now they've both escaped!
> Lock up the Jim - I mean gin, it's too late for poor Jim, they go wild when they've had a drop - I mean have you ever seen an ancient old lady do a fan dance? Or crack walnuts with her dentures?
> And Great-grandfather brought them up so strict, too....


Don't worry about Edith and Ada there are down at the local supping Guinness.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> karenknitt said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any ideas for decor for the nutty clubhouse.
> ...


O.k. I am kicking as fast as I can. Is it o.k. to take a brake. Seem the lady's here have been busy with Jym work outs....


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I feel better now. Did you know that Fala is buried there? Do you know who Fala is? If you do you are older than dirt....like me. The garden is a bit chilly today so I think I'll go back in for some nice hot tea. Save my seat, I will be back whrn yhe sun comes out a bit more. Edith M


I know who Fala is? But I'm not older than dirt - simply refuse to get old.

Met a lady today who is to be 100 next birthday. She lives alone and does all her own cooking, etc. On departure told her to take care of herself to which she replied - take care, I'm sick of being told to take care, I want an adventure and off she skipped out of the supermarket. And all the time she was laughing.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > karenknitt said:
> ...


Thought Jim looked as though he was on his last legs. Obviously been burning the candle at both ends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Think he has burned more than just his candles seem lady's here have given him a really work out don't you know.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


mmmmm, he was a bit red in the face. Didn't suit him.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Well, yes, strictly speaking, it is the Bide-a-Wee Nursing Home and Funeral Parlour, Train Station, Pets Rest Home and Cemetery, and Hardware Store.
> Bide-a-Wee is not a very big town, you know.
> I'm sure you'll be very happy there if you like dogs. And elephants. Monkeys. Crocodiles? These have all been well-loved pets.
> The aunties came because they thought we said 'monks'.....


A rest home and a funeral parlour - does that mean you walk in one door and are carried out another.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Well, yes, strictly speaking, it is the Bide-a-Wee Nursing Home and Funeral Parlour, Train Station, Pets Rest Home and Cemetery, and Hardware Store.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


It must mean order in and carry out.....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bought new item for club house wine in a barrel, and a huge coffee pot, Seem we keep running out. Also pick up a lot of tea bags seconds you know. but on our budget can't be picky. Coffee in a bag grind your own. We can use Empress throne, with wheels on to run over beans. 
Seem neigbhors are complain about our paper plate throw the other day. Really ladys must empty the plates before the heave ho....Some where thrown to far yesterday after the wine fest.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Did I hear coffee?--hold the door, please...
This is a wonderful idea. Been bk.marking the funnies as 'SNICKERS'
Just found out that the sample link [http://w3.KP.com/t12345-1.html] I used, posting about my Internet Explorer issue, is an actual website [King Permanente] for health ins. :-O


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> If you wear glasses have you ever notice if you take them off you have to run around to find them, and can't find them because you can't see. I did that a while back. Only to find out I had them on top of my head.


Did you ever push your glasses up, just to find out you weren't wearing any?


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> although I've lost so many dpn's, I'm afraid to go have my colonoscopy done.


Maybe you could ease into it w./ a semicolonoscopy?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Nope. Fala was President FDRoosevelt's Scottish Terrier that always accompanied him on his Fireside Chats. Boy am I old! Edith M


silvercharms said:


> Is that Fala-doodle-de-lay-oh?
> Well known in Irish folk music circles, along with 'Watch-fala-me-daddy-oh'.
> 
> They perform in duets accompanied by an old-time Irish harp made from goatstrings, and an Irish ukelele.
> ...


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> I need to be near DeeDeeF. I, too am a lefty. I'll bring my cup if you have coffee, or I can supply the coffee if anyone who wants it brings a cup.


Have cup--will wander...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Nope. Fala was President FDRoosevelt's Scottish Terrier that always accompanied him on his Fireside Chats. Boy am I old! Edith M
> 
> 
> silvercharms said:
> ...


I knew that so we must be twins, are you a pengwin


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Nope. Fala was President FDRoosevelt's Scottish Terrier that always accompanied him on his Fireside Chats. Boy am I old! Edith M
> 
> 
> silvercharms said:
> ...


Had a goat named after me once because it was born on my birthday but it wasn't Paddy's!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Not sure what a PENGWIN is. I suppose I could be. I used to live in Wantagh, L.I. as a young girl and often visited Falas's grave. Edith M


PENGWIN said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Fala was President FDRoosevelt's Scottish Terrier that always accompanied him on his Fireside Chats. Boy am I old! Edith M
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> .


Love it :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Elaineanne said:
> 
> 
> > What about something to drink? I don't like to much but a glass of wine would be nice
> ...


You must be joking - one glass!!!!!! I'm only on page 11 and I think we've all been into the sauce (or saucer)


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I being to read, then I begin to laugh, then I can't read any more.

I think we all have squirrel tails....nutty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> I being to read, then I begin to laugh, then I can't read any more.
> 
> I think we all have squirrel tails....nutty.


Yes, and we are all full of nuts My tail if quite fluffy too. I colored mine pink. What color is yours?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

missylam said:


> Got up this morning dust bunnys jumping every where. Too fast for me so I think another cup of coffee and just knit a little more. Keep looking for the cleaning fairy.


If you find it send it my way??? Please. pretty please. I will let you use Jym for a bit..


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Breaking news: a lorry containing 2 tons of chocolate fruit and nut bars has been hi-jacked. 

There is no sign of the lorry or its driver, a certain Mr. Clooney, who it appears was moonlighting at the time.

Police are appealing (I always love a uniform) 

Any information will be eagerly looked into, especially by the lady cops. They particularly want to know if anyone has been seen with signs of chocolate drool on chins, or unable to speak properly because their mouths are full.

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Not sure what a PENGWIN is. I suppose I could be. I used to live in Wantagh, L.I. as a young girl and often visited Falas's grave. Edith M
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> ...


A PenGWIN is a welsh PenGUIN!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Breaking news: a lorry containing 2 tons of chocolate fruit and nut bars has been hi-jacked.
> 
> There is no sign of the lorry or its driver, a certain Mr. Clooney, who it appears was moonlighting at the time.
> 
> ...


Imagine the lady cops are more interested in Mr Clooney - assuming his first name is George!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> I being to read, then I begin to laugh, then I can't read any more.
> 
> I think we all have squirrel tails....nutty.


Nuts whole hazel nuts cover them in chocolate and EAT


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> missylam said:
> 
> 
> > Got up this morning dust bunnys jumping every where. Too fast for me so I think another cup of coffee and just knit a little more. Keep looking for the cleaning fairy.
> ...


Jims exhausted after his bout with the other ladies.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> rolyn63 said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


LOL! My son did that a few times, as well as put his keys in the refrig...lol


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> > I being to read, then I begin to laugh, then I can't read any more.
> ...


I'm not into eating tails, is this a Welsh custom?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > charliesaunt said:
> ...


It is just a tall tail you know. Think it has to do with being a little(or a lot) off center myself. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rolyn63 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > rolyn63 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I must know did he answer it????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ladies, Jym has agreed to paint the walls, all in favor of excerising our eyes let us know. I for one say let the paint flow....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

budasha said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Elaineanne said:
> ...


There is nothing like a sauceeeee Lady, espeical here....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Breaking news: a lorry containing 2 tons of chocolate fruit and nut bars has been hi-jacked.
> 
> There is no sign of the lorry or its driver, a certain Mr. Clooney, who it appears was moonlighting at the time.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: And here I thought it was my fault from eating it....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karenknitt said:


> Anyone have any ideas for decor for the nutty clubhouse.


Just go to Jym and work it out with Jym????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitter43 said:


> All desserts are calorie free. If the recipe didn't call for calories in the recipe, then you didn't put any in them. It's such a simple solution for anyone who are watching their calories. Just don't add them to the recipe in the first place.


I am so glad you explained it Chocolate for all, and a chocolate crown for you ... Lets us eat cake or cookies, or fudge,Oh to heck with it stuff away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am out of here as the coffee seem to have disappeared. I really need to get some more of the best wine in a box. Try to be a little abnormal all of you today.
> ...


It seem you have had more nuts then cookies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Johnna said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I have dibs on the rocker, I need to get a cushion, my tushy is delicate!
> ...


Oh we must not up set Barbara Ann and setting off her rocker. 
You do know she carries an extra pair of really pointed needles and is not afraid to leave them points up in the rocker.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The ittys big spider climb up my walls today,
down came a gallon of water and wash the spider out.

Hey I don't climb in his web, he doesn't get to live in my house.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Decor for the clubhouse?

I would like a wallpaper with moving optical illusions in black and white.

George can hang it - he'll do anything to avoid those lady cops.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

"GIMMEE THAT OLE TIME RELIGION...."






(Just felt like bursting into song)


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

KNOCK !! KNOCK !!!

May I come in, sorry I'm SO late, I was getting my face done and it took a LONG time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> > I being to read, then I begin to laugh, then I can't read any more.
> ...


I'd rather cover Mr Clooney in chocolate and EAT.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > charliesaunt said:
> ...


If you need to lick that chocolate off Mr Clooney, you shoud, at least, call him George.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The ittys big spider climb up my walls today,
> down came a gallon of water and wash the spider out.
> 
> Hey I don't climb in his web, he doesn't get to live in my house.


The incey wincey spider 
Climbed up the spout 
Down came the rain 
And washed the spider out 
Out came the sun 
And dried up all the rain 
And the incey wincey spider 
Climbed up again


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> KNOCK !! KNOCK !!!
> 
> May I come in, sorry I'm SO late, I was getting my face done and it took a LONG time.


Does that give you the peel good factor!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> "GIMMEE THAT OLE TIME RELIGION...."
> 
> (Just felt like bursting into song)


You're busting out all over! Is your name June.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


but we've never been properly introduced.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > "GIMMEE THAT OLE TIME RELIGION...."
> ...


My bra size is no concern of yours.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Should have guessed that. The old brain is a bit foggy. Only ever knew one Welchman. Sang in our church choir many moons ago. Good looking too as I recall. However my roots are Germanic. Most of my relatives consider me a true Nut Case. Their lose, is my feeling. I am having too much fun to care. Edith M


PENGWIN said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what a PENGWIN is. I suppose I could be. I used to live in Wantagh, L.I. as a young girl and often visited Falas's grave. Edith M
> ...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


You wear one!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Should have guessed that. The old brain is a bit foggy. Only ever knew one Welchman. Sang in our church choir many moons ago. Good looking too as I recall. However my roots are Germanic. Most of my relatives consider me a true Nut Case. Their lose, is my feeling. I am having too much fun to care. Edith M
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> ...


And fun is what it is all about. Cariad


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Of course I wear one, what did you think? That I was a convinced women's libber, a floppy one?

And I should be very surprised to be called June, my name is Hepzibah-Lee.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Good reply from you! Some salesmen really get to me. One asked me once if the headights were important - DAH! Yes I need to be able to see where I am going. I prefer the wrap aound lights as opposed to one is centered on each side. This was when the Tarus came out and he was wanting to sell me one of those. Guess some men have a difficult time acknowledging that women do know what they want and don't want and when they want to do something. Good luck with the car hunt.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


My ears are burning Pengy!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Of course I wear one, what did you think? That I was a convinced women's libber, a floppy one?
> 
> And I should be very surprised to be called June, my name is Hepzibah-Lee.


Nice name, June!!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Of course I wear one, what did you think? That I was a convinced women's libber, a floppy one?
> 
> And I should be very surprised to be called June, my name is Hepzibah-Lee.


Is it really - that is truly wonderful.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

London Girl said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Thought that would wake you up! Did give you a thought as it was typed.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

London Girl said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I wear one, what did you think? That I was a convinced women's libber, a floppy one?
> ...


June is full of sunshine.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Of course I wear one, what did you think? That I was a convinced women's libber, a floppy one?
> 
> And I should be very surprised to be called June, my name is Hepzibah-Lee.


Flopsy, Mopsy and Cottontail ......


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Not in the UK dear, hail, rain, even snow!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I wear one, what did you think? That I was a convinced women's libber, a floppy one?
> ...


".....old Uncle Tom Cobbly an' all, Old uncle Tom Cobbly and all!"


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > charliesaunt said:
> ...


Saxy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I once stopped at an auto dealer to see about replacing my old car. There were 4 or 5 sales people sitting at a table. A coulple of them glanced at me but did not return my smile. I went from auto to auto looking each one over very carefully. Studied the window sticker on each one. It took me almost half an hour to look at all they had and still no one came to see what I wanted. So I left.

When I got home I asked my 16 year old GS to come with me and back I went to the same dealer. Now, Jeff was 6 feet 3 inches tall with a moustache so he easily passed for an adult.

Three sales people just about fell over themselves to show us their latest and best.

I looked them right in the eye and told them,"I was here earlier and thought you had all died. I brought my grandson along to see if I need to call the Police. Now that I know you were just being rude because I was a woman I am going back to your competitor. He had a really nice car that I was interested in."

Edith M


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Sexy on this occasion


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Oh, well you can get some pretty umbrellas nowadays.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I once stopped at an auto dealer to see about replacing my old car. There were 4 or 5 sales people sitting at a table. A coulple of them glanced at me but did not return my smile. I went from auto to auto looking each one over very carefully. Studied the window sticker on each one. It took me almost half an hour to look at all they had and still no one came to see what I wanted. So I left.
> 
> When I got home I asked my 16 year old GS to come with me and back I went to the same dealer. Now, Jeff was 6 feet 3 inches tall with a moustache so he easily passed for an adult.
> 
> ...


That salesman and how things are nowadays.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Londy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


any occasion. I just can't help it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Sorry dear, that wasn't disapproval but delight to find you here!!! I see now that you actually 'got' that!! How are you dear?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Indeed but as fast as I buy them DH borrows them and destroys them - even he doesn't know how he does it!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

My, how George Clooney has changed - must have been eaten away by you ladies. But he's determined to protect his nuts....


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Guess that is what happens when you dance around lamp posts.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> My, how George Clooney has changed - must have been eaten away by you ladies. But he's determined to protect his nuts....


Is that George trying to be a Gladiator. He must remember he is not Russell


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> My, how George Clooney has changed - must have been eaten away by you ladies. But he's determined to protect his nuts....


Had to catch an injured squirrel on one occasion - he sure was determined to protect his nuts. Not sure I would want to do it again. But got him to the vets who promptly put him to sleep.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Where's the picture? Who's stolen my picture?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

There it was all the time, in the fridge....


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Pengwin, you deserve a commendation for kindness to little squirrels who don't appreciate your efforts. Though it was perfectly understandable from his point of view.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Tuesday!!!!!!!!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Pengwin, you deserve a commendation for kindness to little squirrels who don't appreciate your efforts. Though it was perfectly understandable from his point of view.


Gloves, a neighbour's swimming pool net and the cat's basket and a lot of dancing about. That's all it took.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I once stopped at an auto dealer to see about replacing my old car. There were 4 or 5 sales people sitting at a table. A coulple of them glanced at me but did not return my smile. I went from auto to auto looking each one over very carefully. Studied the window sticker on each one. It took me almost half an hour to look at all they had and still no one came to see what I wanted. So I left.
> 
> When I got home I asked my 16 year old GS to come with me and back I went to the same dealer. Now, Jeff was 6 feet 3 inches tall with a moustache so he easily passed for an adult.
> 
> ...


Way to GO !!! Edith,

Men, I really don't have much time for them, sorry ladies, especially the married ones. Maybe you were lucky enough to get a good hubby.

I had a similar experience Edith, I went to buy a tow bar and much the same happened, I just walked out and yes I did get it at another place, and yes, the salesman could not have been more helpful.

Another peeve of mine, because I am female, does this mean I am not capable of driving anything bigger than a matchbox.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

It surely can't be June already. Time does fly.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

It surely can't be June already. Time does fly.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

some time one needs to be a little nutty in order to be nuts, or is it nuts to be nutty.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

'My Aunt Jane, she took me in,
She made me tea outta her wee tin
Half a bap, with sugar on the tap 
And three black balls outta her wee shap.'

This is a famous piece of Ulster literature. Please translate.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Nananitwit said:
> 
> 
> > what a great idea :thumbup:
> ...


Dorset IS fabulous! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I am all for a work out getting up and siting down is a lot exercise I need.
> ...


My dad is called Jim.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Chezl said:


> It surely can't be June already. Time does fly.


Because it's June, June, June, June, just because it's.....well, you know the rest!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Chezl said:


> It surely can't be June already. Time does fly.


So god, you said it twice!!!! :lol:


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Chezl said:
> 
> 
> > It surely can't be June already. Time does fly.
> ...


June is busting out all ooooover!!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Chezl said:
> ...


She will tell you off!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How come June was bus did out all over???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I see the moon,
the moon see me
Why I ask myself doesn't he have enough do do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I saw some lady name Sexy walking down the street with George Clooney, he was wearing some brown runie stuff.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> My, how George Clooney has changed - must have been eaten away by you ladies. But he's determined to protect his nuts....


My but he is a fancy one, and does the fandango quite nicely....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ba Ba Black Sheep have you any wool??
Yes sir yes sir three bags full.
More than one bag is enough, maybe two...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Port issues ??I thought that was whining oh I mean't wine?????


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Let's play Consequences!

Me first

He: George Clooney met

She:

Where:

He said:

She said:

And the consequence was...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Let's play Consequences!
> 
> Me first
> 
> ...


chocolate, chocolate, and chocolate, who says a women can't enjoy her chocolate, molded into a man shape....


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Best way to enjoy a man, a chocolate one, sniff.

I know! Let's revolutionise Easter, Christmas, Valentine's Day....no more chocolate eggs, bunnies, etc. -just chocolate men.

We can have them moulded like our nearest and oh dearest, to avoid suspicion


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I'm OK. How's you? I took the 'flip'flop' bag to my meeting today with my ex-Army girls. They loved it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Chezl said:


> It surely can't be June already. Time does fly.


I didn't know time could fly, gee I really have to get the fluff out of the upstairs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


How do you do it lady first George than flipping and flopping..... :wink: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Best way to enjoy a man, a chocolate one, sniff.
> 
> I know! Let's revolutionise Easter, Christmas, Valentine's Day....no more chocolate eggs, bunnies, etc. -just chocolate men.
> 
> We can have them moulded like our nearest and oh dearest, to avoid suspicion


Ah a girl that makes sense out of non sense. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > I once stopped at an auto dealer to see about replacing my old car. There were 4 or 5 sales people sitting at a table. A coulple of them glanced at me but did not return my smile. I went from auto to auto looking each one over very carefully. Studied the window sticker on each one. It took me almost half an hour to look at all they had and still no one came to see what I wanted. So I left.
> ...


not in the forces. When I was teaching Air Cadets and spent a fortnight on RAF Stafford they said I could have an MOD driving licence listing any vehicle I could prove I could drive. They let me drive the snowplough, which is subsequently listed on my MOD driving licence (unfortunately now defunct)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ba Ba Black Sheep have you any wool??
> Yes sir yes sir three bags full.
> More than one bag is enough, maybe two...


there is no such thing as enough wool


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ba Ba Black Sheep have you any wool??
> ...


  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


because I always wear flip-flops Londy embroidered me a bag with flip flops on. It's beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Let's play Consequences!
> 
> Me first
> 
> ...


Sorry just read you wanted to go first, da must learn to read full post. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Ah what a nice gift, you are the lucky one there. :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


I certainly am, and grateful too.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Let's play Consequences!
> ...


It's of no *consequence*, my dear (har-de-har-harr, geddit?)


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> rolyn63 said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


lol, I found it in the refrig before it rang, but it sure would have been something if it did ring while in the refrig...lol


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Confusion
confusion is when you tell your husband to mow the grass, and he say's what about my behind(change word to start with A)
Comfusion is when you answer the phone and hear a voice and say hi Dick, and it is Sally.
Confusion is when neighbor is talking and he says so and so died, and you not listening ask why did he lie.
Confusion is when you read a knitting pattern and you get all done,and does not look like the picture to find out you skip row 2. 
Confusion is when you meet an old friend you haven't seen for a while and ask her how she is doing since you lost her husband and she gives you a strange look and says he is fine and still alive. 
Confusion is your husband is talking away and you fall a sleep, and wake up after a bit and he is still talking,and doesn't even notice.
Confusion is you go to bed and wake up and feel you have slept all night,and it's two oclock in the morning.
Confusion is you leave the house lock the doors and realize and cant find the car keys which also are on the same chain as the house keys.
Confusion is when you are in the bathroom and start to brush your hair,and realize you are using a tooth brush.
Confusion is ah what was it I was going to say, oh to heck with it I am so confused.


----------



## karenknitt (Mar 14, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> karenknitt said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any ideas for decor for the nutty clubhouse.
> ...


Love this idea, you're hired!!!


----------



## karenknitt (Mar 14, 2012)

That sounds great, shall we distress them and fill them with colourful blooms?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

karenknitt said:


> That sounds great, shall we distress them and fill them with colourful blooms?


Colourful blooms are a blooming good idea but junk - don't forget the refined Empress of all Pengwins resides and requires the quiet of the most quintessential of atmospheres to contemplate the peacefulness of life in The Nut House; it is, therefore, proposed that The Nut House be declared nobel and each room have it's theme relating to the location throughout the world and then everybody can be happily nutty within their own particularly environment. Of course, passports will not be required to move from room to room and so global unity can be achieved with a smile.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > I once stopped at an auto dealer to see about replacing my old car. There were 4 or 5 sales people sitting at a table. A coulple of them glanced at me but did not return my smile. I went from auto to auto looking each one over very carefully. Studied the window sticker on each one. It took me almost half an hour to look at all they had and still no one came to see what I wanted. So I left.
> ...


isn't that called discrimination?? or being sexist??


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> karenknitt said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds great, shall we distress them and fill them with colourful blooms?
> ...


Oh, my!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> karenknitt said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds great, shall we distress them and fill them with colourful blooms?
> ...


CORRECTION to above post - should have read ...The Nut House be declared GLOBAL (not nobel)! Whoops


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Yarny: One coming your way eventually!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Gonna put nuts on yours !:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

Shall I bring the wine? Any preference, white or red, OH Heck :thumbup: I'll bring both


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> karenknitt said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds great, shall we distress them and fill them with colourful blooms?
> ...


Sorry as dues have not started junk is the day...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

London Girl said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Oh that is so nice of you June...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

misszzzzz said:


> Shall I bring the wine? Any preference, white or red, OH Heck :thumbup: I'll bring both


Oh yes one must celebrate international nutty club as to keep the Empress happy must"n one. Oh enough of the la de da. 
boxs or bottled bring it on. :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> misszzzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Shall I bring the wine? Any preference, white or red, OH Heck :thumbup: I'll bring both
> ...


I have a nice 2007 paint stripper that has a lovely bouquet, a touch of dustbins with a back-of-the-throat waft of ammonia, yum!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

London Girl said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > misszzzzz said:
> ...


Oh my just a waft you do so need a little touch of the wine dear.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my dearest Empress, I forgot your royal nest. I your humble servant ask for your forgivness as to mention early American dump junk.
We shall decorate ever room to fit your needs. Except the throne on rollers moving from room to room,and having to rearrange all to fit said throne. Get over it.
I re maned your faithful serve ant.

Ah before I forget where is the money for remain zing your faith full of it servent and humble. Seem the second pony express horse is on an island some where and the ship has sailed. If you expect humble sever ant money is needed.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I thought we paid in nuts. What is this MONEY you speak of? Edith M


theyarnlady said:


> Oh my dearest Empress, I forgot your royal nest. I your humble servant ask for your forgivness as to mention early American dump junk.
> We shall decorate ever room to fit your needs. Except the throne on rollers moving from room to room,and having to rearrange all to fit said throne. Get over it.
> I re maned your faithful serve ant.
> 
> Ah before I forget where is the money for remain zing your faith full of it servent and humble. Seem the second pony express horse is on an island some where and the ship has sailed. If you expect humble sever ant money is needed.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my dearest Empress, I forgot your royal nest. I your humble servant ask for your forgivness as to mention early American dump junk.
> We shall decorate ever room to fit your needs. Except the throne on rollers moving from room to room,and having to rearrange all to fit said throne. Get over it.
> I re maned your faithful serve ant.
> 
> Ah before I forget where is the money for remain zing your faith full of it servent and humble. Seem the second pony express horse is on an island some where and the ship has sailed. If you expect humble sever ant money is needed.


Money has been dispatched by Shank's Pony - it's far quick than the Pony Express


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I thought we paid in nuts. What is this MONEY you speak of? Edith M
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> ...


Dearest Edith, Yarni is obcessed with Monopoly money - her mattress is stuffed full but she cannot seem to remember that and so asks for more and more and more and more ....... need I say more - I've said it 3 times!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I must have my say here. Before I am off for my day off.
I want no codo mint's about my being off. As to my having been off for along time off.
Edith dear lady yes we all are to pay dues with Nuts.
But you see since her royal High nest is demanding special decorations to accmmodate her presences, I have had to empty my Monopoly mattress funds. It has become very flat and is not comfortable as of late. She has to no no that more is not more, no matter how much more she thinks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I would like to also mention here, that Barbara Ann, has left with her needles, and rocker is available to all you rockers out there. Also window seat has been left open, and left hand corner ha been left. As it seems the nutters have not had enough nuts to pay dues. So I will have to up the dues to replace what nuts have left with more nuts, unless more nuts show up to make up for lack of nuts...
Sorry I have become nuts over this nut due thing, but someone has to get the nuts collected, or we will have no nuts to get more nuts, so I leave it up to the rest of you nuts to up the supply with more nuts. Enough said about all the nuts that are due. I really think I do have to have the nuts as you see.


----------



## knitter43 (Sep 3, 2011)

A round of applause to theyarnlady on her nut speech. Very good. Do different nuts have different values? That would be nice to know. I really like almonds and cashews.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

knitter43 said:


> A round of applause to theyarnlady on her nut speech. Very good. Do different nuts have different values? That would be nice to know. I really like almonds and cashews.


....and there's a lot more where that came from. Yarni has a whole barn full of humour.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I thought we paid in nuts. What is this MONEY you speak of? Edith M
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> ...


money? I think I had some once.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > I thought we paid in nuts. What is this MONEY you speak of? Edith M
> ...


but I've never had nuts.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


i like nuts

but only salted, dry roasted or honey roasted and definately not with chocolate! that is NOT allowed! :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitter43 said:


> A round of applause to theyarnlady on her nut speech. Very good. Do different nuts have different values? That would be nice to know. I really like almonds and cashews.


Oh yes Almonds are worth so much more and also Cashews.
Don't know why there is such a shortage of the Almonds.
Excuse me as my mouth is full , seems we are really short of them at the moment.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

London Girl said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Oh that is very thoughtful and kind of you. Thank you...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > I thought we paid in nuts. What is this MONEY you speak of? Edith M
> ...


And what may I ask did you replace it with????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


Well you are here so you must have some nuts some place on your person. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I have always thought you where the Salty one with a dry sense of humor you honey roaster you. Chocolate as always brought you up to high speed.
You like nuts of course you do, you have always been that way... :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok. I want the "jester" seat, as I love to clown around. I'll bring the hot chocolate and marshmallows (maybe we should have a campfire for smores). I can bring the matches, but can someone bring the wood?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karwal said:


> Ok. I want the "jester" seat, as I love to clown around. I'll bring the hot chocolate and marshmallows (maybe we should have a campfire for smores). I can bring the matches, but can someone bring the wood?


you jester you you must have it then. Gjm will supply the wood, as we always love some mores of Gym. Love Wisconsin as you can probably see . I think it is the winters here that cause us in this state to have more nuts... :roll: :roll: :XD:


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> karwal said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. I want the "jester" seat, as I love to clown around. I'll bring the hot chocolate and marshmallows (maybe we should have a campfire for smores). I can bring the matches, but can someone bring the wood?
> ...


Looks as though Winconsin room is going to be full. Jim will have his hands full.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

karwal said:


> Ok. I want the "jester" seat, as I love to clown around. I'll bring the hot chocolate and marshmallows (maybe we should have a campfire for smores). I can bring the matches, but can someone bring the wood?


A circus - we all perform pretty well so guess you may have to perform for that seat.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


Would hope not.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Nos da Cariad Pengwin xxxx


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My the nuts seem to have fallen from the trees. Here nuts over here. Do you hear me??? Ah a hollow sound... 
Oh were oh were have our little nuts gone oh were oh were can they be with shells so hard and their nuts exposed . 
Can you hear me now????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I shot an arrow into the air,

It fell to earth, I knew not where,

For swifly it flew; the sight

could not follow it in its flight.

I breathed a song into the air,

It fell to earth, I knew not where,

For who has sight so keen and strong,

That it can folow the flight of song?

Long, long afterwards, in an Oak

I found the arrow; still un;broke,

and the song, from begiining to end,

I found again in the heart of a friend.

Henry Wadsworth Longfellow.

Yes we can be alittle serious to and share the gifts of life too....


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

If you ever go across the sea to Cardiff*
Especially at the closing of the day
When the moonshine rises high above the glass top
You may see Welsh Pengwins swim in Lundy Bay.


* I couldn't find a rhyme for Llanfairpwllgwynngwyllgogeryllantysiliogogogoch, so I had to use Cardiff instead


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey we need a little culture in the club house too.
So share your favorite poems or saying too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit knit knit how we love to knit.

At the close of day as we rip all of our knitting away

How the memories creep of the day repeat, what the heck did I do wrong.

So it doesn't rhyme, the truth is know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have you ever step outside and were deep in conversation.
and a bird flys over and leaves it's message for you.
As it runs down your hair into your face, you wonder what to do?????
If someone says it means good luck, I dare you to say that after said dropping....


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Here lie the remains of Mary Ann
Safe on the bosom of Abraham
It may be nuts to Mary Ann
But it's certainly rough on Abraham.



A little ditty culled from the pages of my portry buke..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> If you ever go across the sea to Cardiff*
> Especially at the closing of the day
> When the moonshine rises high above the glass top
> You may see Welsh Pengwins swim in Lundy Bay.
> ...


Well i for one can not even pronounce the last word. So can't blame you for that one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Here lie the remains of Mary Ann
> Safe on the bosom of Abraham
> It may be nuts to Mary Ann
> But it's certainly rough on Abraham.
> ...


Oh laughter can be heard here... :thumbup: :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How are you this fine day Slivercharms...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Just as mad as a coot, Yarnlady, thank you for asking.
Mad, mad, mad, mad, mad ....ahem! 

Here is a little-known Irish saying

' Don't give a leprechaun gold, it's the wrong way to tip a fairy '

(I think it's Frank Carson's)


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Or would you prefer 

There'll be wet feet in Dublin, when mountainous Maureen falls into the sea.



That one (modestly) is all my own. Haha, it's the way I tell 'em!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I heeded your call for culture, you see, and have dredged up some gems of English Literature.

'Glop! Glop!' Brer Wolf swallowed his lemonade.

(Enid Blyton: Tales of Brer Rabbit and his Friends)


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Shall I go on, or have you had enough yet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

No you has such a humor and love your dittys...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh, now you've encouraged me, that's a very dangerous thing to do....

Little Willie in his brand-new sash
Fell into the fire and was burned to ash
And now although the room is chilly
We haven't the heart to poke poor Willie...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Oh, now you've encouraged me, that's a very dangerous thing to do....
> 
> Little Willie in his brand-new sash
> Fell into the fire and was burned to ash
> ...


Oh you are so good at it. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I have another little Willie -

Little Willie from the mirror
Licked the mercury right off,
Thinking in his childish error
It would cure the whooping-cough.

At the funeral his mother
Smartly said to Mrs. Brown
'Twas a chilly day for Willie
When the mercury went down!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> I have another little Willie -
> 
> Little Willie from the mirror
> Licked the mercury right off,
> ...


Oh you go lady, love the Willy ones as son is named william or willy for short... :lol: :lol:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

But there isn't another little Willie in my portry buke.


Alas, poor Yorick! I knew him, Horatio...

Yes, didden 'e 'ave the paiper-stand down 'ampstead 'eath?

No, no, that was Eric. Honestly, Horatio, the way you drop your aitches...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> But there isn't another little Willie in my portry buke.
> 
> Alas, poor Yorick! I knew him, Horatio...
> 
> ...


Ah now you have mention other son's name You have covered my boys quit well there lady.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Speaking of aitches, 'ow many fevvers in a frushes' froat?

Forty fahsand fevvers in a frushes' froat.




I think I might go and have a little lie down -


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Willie saw some dynamite

couldn't unstand it quit

It rained Willie for seven days.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Speaking of aitches, 'ow many fevvers in a frushes' froat?
> 
> Forty fahsand fevvers in a frushes' froat.
> 
> I think I might go and have a little lie down -


Oh so enjoyed your ditty's ....


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Not quite clear, is your other son called Yorick?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Willie saw some dynamite
> 
> couldn't unstand it quit
> 
> It rained Willie for seven days.


Why isn't it in my portry buke??


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> If you ever go across the sea to Cardiff*
> Especially at the closing of the day
> When the moonshine rises high above the glass top
> You may see Welsh Pengwins swim in Lundy Bay.
> ...


"Saint Mary's Church in a hollow of white hazel near the swirling whirlpool of the church of Saint Tysilio with a red cave" - try that instead!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Not quite clear, is your other son called Yorick?


No his is a norweign name meaning devil, fits perfectly...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Willie saw some dynamite
> ...


cause it is a U.S. that his grandma use to say to him.... Nice grandma don't you think. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > If you ever go across the sea to Cardiff*
> ...


See how cultured the Empress is always interesting facts... :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Willie saw some dynamite
> 
> couldn't unstand it quit
> 
> ...


Went and forgot a line... :roll:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > If you ever go across the sea to Cardiff*
> ...


That's much better, I can always find a rhyme for 'cave'


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite clear, is your other son called Yorick?
> ...


Ah, Horatio! Interesting name - only joking!

I called my son Caspar.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd like a cozy chair (recliner or with an ottoman, to put up my feet and take a load off my decrepid old knees) at the side of the room. I want to see what's going on and look into the smiling faces of all my dear friends as our mouths and needles fly.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


marbles. Oh no, I lost them too.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


no, wrong sex.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Here Casper is a friendly ghost.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> I'd like a cozy chair (recliner or with an ottoman, to put up my feet and take a load off my decrepid old knees) at the side of the room. I want to see what's going on and look into the smiling faces of all my dear friends as our needles fly.


Ah a flying needle girl feet up is the best way to go... :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > But there isn't another little Willie in my portry buke.
> ...


you called your son Yorick?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I saw them rolling around here some place.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

two minds with but one thought. You must have called him Horatio then. Though both Horation and Eric were heroes.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I might as well come on here seeing as I'm talking to myself on the other site....is that OK?????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well I might as well come on here seeing as I'm talking to myself on the other site....is that OK?????


I'm flipping back and forwards between the two!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

They call him flipper, flipper, faster than lightning....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't think I can work 2 sites at a time....I'm no good at multi tasking


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Or rather the right sex, because I wouldn't want to be a mere male.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> two minds with but one thought. You must have called him Horatio then. Though both Horation and Eric were heroes.


Not in Norway, that's why mom hit the roof and wanted me to change name.. But being the person I am laugh and said oh he will not be. Guess what he was and is true to the name.. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well I might as well come on here seeing as I'm talking to myself on the other site....is that OK?????


Talk away , :shock: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > two minds with but one thought. You must have called him Horatio then. Though both Horation and Eric were heroes.
> ...


Eric was a hero, both historically and in Terry Pratchett's books.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Susan's sulking now...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Well I might as well come on here seeing as I'm talking to myself on the other site....is that OK?????
> ...


But you do have flip flops and wear them proudly.. If i do say so... :thumbup:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


A Terry Pratchett fan? Me too! I like the witches best.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I don't think I can work 2 sites at a time....I'm no good at multi tasking


Sometimes it takes and is tasking but we will not worry about a few nut shells.. here.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


not proudly, just of necessity.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Susan's sulking now...


I'm not sulking, I'm trying to multi task hahahaha...I might have some ice cream...Have you ever listened to these stupid commentators on the snooker? They are flipping stupid...They talk out of their you know whats.....At the end of the day, it's a stick and a load of balls.....There's only so much that can be said about them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


of course, Nanny Ogg, that's me, with my coming up for 9 grandchildren.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Susan's sulking now...


Ha but she will get to know Silvercharm and get to laughing too. Plus know you will get her up and running too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Wasn't he out of a Christmas Carol by Dickens???


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Susan's sulking now...
> ...


don't listen Susan, it will stultify your brain. There you go, another word for you to play with. Tell the DH that snooker on TV is stultifying his brain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Plus I must say Witches have better outfits.....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Eric?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


no...silly.... terry prachet. Didn't he have a son that was crippled? tiny tim or somebody????


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


No, no he came out of a Christmas Cracker Annual. A bit like Desperate Dan without the stubble


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Didn't he eat cow pie????? and never got a shave....Oh I liked him...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Bob Crachett


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

spelt that wrong I think.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

which thread am I on? and what subject am I talking about?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> spelt that wrong I think.


Crachett that is. Cratchett?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> which thread am I on? and what subject am I talking about?


On here, Erics. On the other thread, puddings


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You know something? aswell as all this muti tasking with threads I'm playing solitaire too....hahahah. Where abouts in Ireland do you live silvercharm? Anywhere near our Tammie? She's Belfast


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> which thread am I on? and what subject am I talking about?


I can't write for laughing - who knows?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm inter webbing. I'm going to skype my GS soon.....but not yet awhile. They've gone to the hairdressers. You'd think they were having teeth pulled without anaesthetic (sp)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm inter webbing. I'm going to skype my GS soon.....but not yet awhile. They've gone to the hairdressers. You'd think they were having teeth pulled without anaesthetic (sp)


slow doqwn Susan, you're going round in circles. Like an electronic dervish.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Oh I love your quto under your post.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm letting the bathroom warm up a bit then I'm going in the shower and really going to concentrate on some knitting. We are not on this forum to enjoy ourselves, regardless of what you all think...!!!! We used to have a dance teacher say that you know. When we used to go off into fits of giggles and peeing pants she used to say to us "you're not here to enjoy yourselves!"We used to go on contests with country dancing (about 30yrs ago). we were always last!!! the judges used to say we looked happy. I think it was a look of gaumlessness but who am I to argue?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm letting the bathroom warm up a bit then I'm going in the shower and really going to concentrate on some knitting. We are not on this forum to enjoy ourselves, regardless of what you all think...!!!! We used to have a dance teacher say that you know. When we used to go off into fits of giggles and peeing pants she used to say to us "you're not here to enjoy yourselves!"We used to go on contests with country dancing (about 30yrs ago). we were always last!!! the judges used to say we looked happy. I think it was a look of gaumlessness but who am I to argue?


isn't gaumless a wonderful word?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I for one am here to enjoy myself and have a little fun....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm letting the bathroom warm up a bit then I'm going in the shower and really going to concentrate on some knitting. We are not on this forum to enjoy ourselves, regardless of what you all think...!!!! We used to have a dance teacher say that you know. When we used to go off into fits of giggles and peeing pants she used to say to us "you're not here to enjoy yourselves!"We used to go on contests with country dancing (about 30yrs ago). we were always last!!! the judges used to say we looked happy. I think it was a look of gaumlessness but who am I to argue?
> ...


My mam used to csll me that when I was a child!...She said Shut your mouth susan you look gormless!!!! Now was there any need eh? hahaha


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm letting the bathroom warm up a bit then I'm going in the shower and really going to concentrate on some knitting. We are not on this forum to enjoy ourselves, regardless of what you all think...!!!! We used to have a dance teacher say that you know. When we used to go off into fits of giggles and peeing pants she used to say to us "you're not here to enjoy yourselves!"We used to go on contests with country dancing (about 30yrs ago). we were always last!!! the judges used to say we looked happy. I think it was a look of gaumlessness but who am I to argue?
> ...


It sounds good to me. :thumbup:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

That's right, just you go knit in the shower if you want to.
I'm all for people doing what they want.

Do you think I'm enjoying myself here?

Don't you think I'd rather be out weeding in the rain (wasn't there a song about that?) or tidying out cupboards? I'm sure there wasn't a song about that.

Have you seen the ad about the children having new wooden shoes - was that the kind of country dancing you did?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> That's right, just you go knit in the shower if you want to.
> I'm all for people doing what they want.
> 
> Do you think I'm enjoying myself here?
> ...


Don't be silly love.....We didn't have wooden shoes. We just used to dance nice and dainty. Not like now when we go to linedancing.There's nowt dainty about that. We all had the same skirts etc for our competitions. We HONESTLY were always last.. We were useless. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> That's right, just you go knit in the shower if you want to.
> I'm all for people doing what they want.
> 
> Do you think I'm enjoying myself here?
> ...


Oh so you are going to shower and weed at the same time are you. Such a good idea.... :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > That's right, just you go knit in the shower if you want to.
> ...


And to know your skirts were flying do so hope your drawers were fancy....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh you couldn't see our drawers....I'd have run a mile if you could have.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I am off to do nothing as it seem nothing is what I am good at. Nothing here and nothing there and nothing every where....


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > That's right, just you go knit in the shower if you want to.
> ...


Only as long as the neighbours can stand it


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

bye yarni...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going in the shower now so might see you all tomorrow...bye


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going in the shower now so might see you all tomorrow...bye


I'm off too. Bye all.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You know something? aswell as all this muti tasking with threads I'm playing solitaire too....hahahah. Where abouts in Ireland do you live silvercharm? Anywhere near our Tammie? She's Belfast


Yes, I live in Lisburn, about 10 miles away.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


My favourite line was from Nanny Ogg; there was an accident, and she pushed through the crowd surrounding it, shouting,'Let me through, I'm a nosy person!'


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Just a really quick pop in to say Hi. I'm not neglecting you guys just very busy, so I can move into camp this weekend. ALL the windows and curtains are finished (why do I always chose cotton curtains that need pressing?!), the floors are beautiful and the pile to take is getting larger. This afternoon I making a huge batch of spag. sauce to freeze and then I think it's close enough (the guesstimator is kicking in) I'll have a lot more time for computer once I'm set up there. Take care!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Just as mad as a coot, Yarnlady, thank you for asking.
> Mad, mad, mad, mad, mad ....ahem!
> 
> Here is a little-known Irish saying
> ...


That's probably the 'long way to tip a canary.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> Just a really quick pop in to say Hi. I'm not neglecting you guys just very busy, so I can move into camp this weekend. ALL the windows and curtains are finished (why do I always chose cotton curtains that need pressing?!), the floors are beautiful and the pile to take is getting larger. This afternoon I making a huge batch of spag. sauce to freeze and then I think it's close enough (the guesstimator is kicking in) I'll have a lot more time for computer once I'm set up there. Take care!


Weekend is party time, so you have timed that just right.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am sitting here being vewy quiet. Trying not to giggle too loudly. I have spilled my tea once already and don't wish to embarrass myself too much. Now I am going to take a little nap. Too much Irish Tea. Edith M


----------



## karenknitt (Mar 14, 2012)

PENGWIN said:


> karenknitt said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds great, shall we distress them and fill them with colourful blooms?
> ...


Will the nut house be big enough for all those noble penguins, I hope so sounds cool! sorry about the pun


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Good idea : ) humour's good for the immune system, too.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > i see we are amongst royalty (pengy) :XD: :XD:
> ...


And what is a tifter??

Hello everyone, I will only be occasional


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


what's wrong with chocolate-covered nuts? or anything else chocolate-covered??


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

karenknitt said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > karenknitt said:
> ...


Of course, the more pengwins - the merrier!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Pennypincher said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Saxon Lady likes George covered in chocolate.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

jorens53 said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


A tifter is a hat and a most glorious hat it is too!!!!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Omnivore said:


> Good idea : ) humour's good for the immune system, too.


Wish it was good for my cold but heyho, keep on laughing.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I am sitting here being vewy quiet. Trying not to giggle too loudly. I have spilled my tea once already and don't wish to embarrass myself too much. Now I am going to take a little nap. Too much Irish Tea. Edith M


Giggle away. What a fabulous sounding word giggle is? The word itself makes you want to giggle!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello gang  

What a fabulous idea Yarni .. a thread for jokes  May i enter , or is it invitation only ? 

I found this on facebook not too long ago and i thought it was hilarious , but it might just be my roots showing lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well i found it funny lol


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello gang
> 
> What a fabulous idea Yarni .. a thread for jokes  May i enter , or is it invitation only ?
> 
> I found this on facebook not too long ago and i thought it was hilarious , but it might just be my roots showing lol.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well i found it funny lol


It is funny, are you heading to connections?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh great and wise Empress, why must you be in disguise? For I take it that is what in Dissimulo means.
Have you run from some mighty Emperor of the icy lands, or did you just do that hold-up on the corner-shop?
From the traces of chocolate on your frosty white bib, I suspect the hold-up... do you think it is fair not to share with your friends in the nut-house?
Oh chocolate, just thinking about it sends me off - to hold up another corner shop. Adjust mask, mount trusty steed (surprise is of the essence) and hiho Silver away!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jorens53 said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


it's a titfer, not tifter. Cockney rhyming slang, titfer tat = hat


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Pennypincher said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


that's St George Clooney, not just any George.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> That's right, just you go knit in the shower if you want to.
> I'm all for people doing what they want.
> 
> Do you think I'm enjoying myself here?
> ...


Saw a mouse with clogs on - right there! On the stair!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Yes, but I've got a cold.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > jorens53 said:
> ...


wear a warmer, more sensible, hat


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello gang
> 
> What a fabulous idea Yarni .. a thread for jokes  May i enter , or is it invitation only ?
> 
> I found this on facebook not too long ago and i thought it was hilarious , but it might just be my roots showing lol.


Roots help you stand and grow.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello gang
> ...


they also hold you down.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


....and don't forget I'm speaking in Welsh.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > jorens53 said:
> ...


wes hael!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Oh great and wise Empress, why must you be in disguise? For I take it that is what in Dissimulo means.
> Have you run from some mighty Emperor of the icy lands, or did you just do that hold-up on the corner-shop?
> From the traces of chocolate on your frosty white bib, I suspect the hold-up... do you think it is fair not to share with your friends in the nut-house?
> Oh chocolate, just thinking about it sends me off - to hold up another corner shop. Adjust mask, mount trusty steed (surprise is of the essence) and hiho Silver away!


I like the wise bit, not so happy with the great as I have been trying to lose weight to enable me to get into my wedding outfit!!!! To reveal my true identity would reveal who I am and as I'm not too sure myself, will leave that for another day but it is a long, long, long story.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Oh great and wise Empress, why must you be in disguise? For I take it that is what in Dissimulo means.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> Just a really quick pop in to say Hi. I'm not neglecting you guys just very busy, so I can move into camp this weekend. ALL the windows and curtains are finished (why do I always chose cotton curtains that need pressing?!), the floors are beautiful and the pile to take is getting larger. This afternoon I making a huge batch of spag. sauce to freeze and then I think it's close enough (the guesstimator is kicking in) I'll have a lot more time for computer once I'm set up there. Take care!


Ah my lady of the nutters you must now get to nutting for all that was done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I am sitting here being vewy quiet. Trying not to giggle too loudly. I have spilled my tea once already and don't wish to embarrass myself too much. Now I am going to take a little nap. Too much Irish Tea. Edith M


Oh I heard you laughing, why be embar as have you not seen what is going on here. There is no one else who seems to mind. Off with the tea, spill as you laugh,


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Ah our dear lady Silver as usual bringing the lite of humor here. What would we do without your humor as the Empress so enjoys as does all, your humor . Laughter can be heard through out the realm.Plus you know if we don't the Empress gets a bit cranky and goes off into a Empress mode. She can really yell it makes the wall rattle. We need to humor her right now as she is having a nose drip you know....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh you couldn't see our drawers....I'd have run a mile if you could have.


Ah but one must keep in shape too. run run run.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Ah If I were you who cares what the neighbors think, clean is as clean does. plus the bonus of getting two jobs done, more time to have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Just as mad as a coot, Yarnlady, thank you for asking.
> ...


Why would anyone be tipping fairys and can airys, is this a new game . Honestly Empresses does not seem a thing for an Empress to be doing. Plus you just know that will be the new game here as you know it does not take much of your words to set this group off.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karenknitt said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > karenknitt said:
> ...


Ah if they get in your way jump bump them over a bit, but do it lady like, as the Empress does not like to hear anyone getting their drawer in a knot....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Omnivore said:


> Good idea : ) humour's good for the immune system, too.


If you are not careful you will get immune to the happy fairy on here, she so does like to pull the legs of the ladys here. You will notice them by the limp, one leg shorter than the other,don't you know.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh you couldn't see our drawers....I'd have run a mile if you could have.


Pink flannelette


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jorens53 said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


How pray tell is one occ a sin all. There are no coo an sin all here....


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Shakespeare has nothing on the Empress


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Pennypincher said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Not a thing as long as in supply, if you like a hipper growth on here and don't minded over hang on chair of chosse you fit and I do me fit you will grow right in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Pennypincher said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


Boy does Sexy lady enjoy her chocolate.....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Omnivore said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea : ) humour's good for the immune system, too.
> ...


Oh just sneeze than, but please stop der wreaking at me. I know I am your serve ant, but I can't be expect deed to carry your cold too......I already have over load here with what to do....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have only caught up on the last page andf I'm lost!!! Are you all as well as you're crazy?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have only caught up on the last page andf I'm lost!!! Are you all as well as you're crazy?


Crazy there is not a nutty on here who is sane, what do you ex pect. Not one normal nut is to be found on here. And don't start with I am the sane one. A few know you to well.....


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Omnivore said:
> ...


Bless you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Nor do I think et that one .... Come on Shake a spear


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


 Thanks is that all I get, wheres the money hey ......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You're sll raving nutters on here....Any sanity I have would be wasted....What's shakesspear got to do with the price of bacon when he's at homw then?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You're all raving nutters on here....Any sanity I have would be wasted....What's shakesspear got to do with the price of bacon when he's at homw then?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I need pee brb... with coffee too............


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you couldn't see our drawers....I'd have run a mile if you could have.
> ...


With a bit of plaid thrown in....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > You're all raving nutters on here....Any sanity I have would be wasted....What's shakesspear got to do with the price of bacon when he's at homw then?


bacon what has bacon to do with it, other then a breakfast treat....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now on to a ser we is note. 

Who ever took the wheel meaning one off the Empress"s throne not funny. it is very one sided of you. tip e too .

Also must mention the scep ter is not to be used to crown any nutter any more. 
Some are walking wounded around here. Stop the bopping of heads and calling all you do it to , I crown you lady of the nuts...It hurts do you of royal birth(not) think its funny....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sexy as per Georges Steed some are sick of his poo poo around here, if you catch my driffting...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Doubt thou the stars are fiire; doubt
that the sun doth move; doubt truth
to be a liar; but never doubt love.
~William Shakespeare


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You might think I've been a long time..well...the window cleaner has come! he wanted to charge me £2 more because of my new porch. I've haggled and got it to £1.50 more. If I give him a cup of tea when he comes. hahaha.. OK, that does for me.Dh is talking to him now and they are enjoying themselves. they are like last of the summer wine!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Truer words can not be said.....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You might think I've been a long time..well...the window cleaner has come! he wanted to charge me £2 more because of my new porch. I've haggled and got it to £1.50 more. If I give him a cup of tea when he comes. hahaha.. OK, that does for me.Dh is talking to him now and they are enjoying themselves. they are like last of the summer wine!


Ah let them whine....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Do you think you are posh pengy????? You've always got to be the one haven't you? haha..Well I'm NOT bowing to you, so there..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Not with her roots have you looked at them lately.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


You get paid at the end of the month. Are you requiring a sub


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Ah but no one bows here as the Empress is the leader of the fun, which causes all to enjoy bee ing a Nuttery of Lady's if you catch my drifting again.... We are a democa rat's here all for one and one for all. In other words no heads and no feets...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


The Empress has exquisitive roots; they take her in many directions.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Well yes I am with the throne room costing more than thought and the nutter using throne for racing and denting walls and all. faster then I can replace....


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


...and?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My windows aren't actually getting done here..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As Per you lady of the southern Nuttise, You are welcome here with humor, as long as you don't start swing that arm... We do need the to hear from the south you know, as we seem to need a southern exposer....


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


You are doing a grand job.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry to have drifted off have been doing that a lot of late, here and there. Must please the man some what, as he thinks he rules, but we know better as Nutters and only the nutters rule....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey has everyone gone into nap mode in the club agin?????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well one must leave to full fill other do ts.
Have a good day , and try to stay as abnormal as possible...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


I thought it was funny Hehehe....are my roots really showing darn really must do something about that...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Ah one must not hide their roots stand tall.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Pennypincher said:
> ...


someone once asked me what marmite soldiers were, so I replied, first find your soldier, strip him naked and cover him in marmite. All I got in reply was a funny look. Now chocolate soldiers!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You're sll raving nutters on here....Any sanity I have would be wasted....What's shakesspear got to do with the price of bacon when he's at homw then?


he brought home the bacon. And he wrote a play called Baconlet, or something


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > You're sll raving nutters on here....Any sanity I have would be wasted....What's shakesspear got to do with the price of bacon when he's at homw then?
> ...


We've just had bacon for tea. Bacon, egg and tomatoes, oooooo and a teeny weeny slice of fried bread. OMG aren't we unhealthy?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


she ain't posh, she's just pretending


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


I so agree fun is as fun does... To down to earth that one but I was the one who kept Empress going. All in fun don't ya know...
thanks Saxy...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


but I din't want the Impress to go.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > You're sll raving nutters on here....Any sanity I have would be wasted....What's shakesspear got to do with the price of bacon when he's at homw then?
> ...


Baconlet, Hamlet, Eggtomslicechipofthebeano - whatever!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Pengy, why aren't you on Connections? You can't hide - we're mostly on here!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Should have said - Baconlet, Hamlet and Om'lett!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Where the Impress goes, others follow!


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

i'm not eating nuts for a while!!

Sainsburys in Edinburgh have been fined £6000 for selling nuts that have been chewed on by mice eeeeewwwwwwwww!!!

so I'll stick to chocolate :XD: :XD: :XD: 

but I'll still be nutty!!

oh and I nearly almost nearly just about burnt the dinner!!

and it's kp's fault haha :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

What are you having for dinner? If it's not too badly burnt I may ask to join you. Or you could come to my house; we're having "something edible". My DS's answer to me any time I ask him what he would like. Edith M


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Hahah! Didn't know my name is Love, didjer? Yeah, Helen Love, that's me!
That ole man really knew what he was talking about


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Are you serious! That is so funny - why would we doubt Love or Helen.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> What are you having for dinner? If it's not too badly burnt I may ask to join you. Or you could come to my house; we're having "something edible". My DS's answer to me any time I ask him what he would like. Edith M


We had a chinese ; he was a bit noodled about it and wasn't eager to into the wok.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

By the way, there's a new CD out, I think it's called Drinking songs for Irish cats.

Just thought I'd mention it....

Black velvet Paw
I've been a Wild Tabby for many's the year
MacNamara's Silver point Siamese


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> By the way, there's a new CD out, I think it's called Drinking songs for Irish cats.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it....
> 
> ...


Ah you are the knowlege jest of all the nutting one you. 
And so funny tooooooooo


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> By the way, there's a new CD out, I think it's called Drinking songs for Irish cats.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it....
> 
> ...


Is MacNamara the leader of the band and the cat's chorus!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

There is a song called Cats' Duet - the only one I can sing - it's great if you haven't a good voice.

Mee he - ow - oh? Me-ee-ee ow!

Guess it's kinda hard to transcribe, but it gets snarly and short, than comes back carefully, and ends in a full scale racket

'Strue, why would you doubt Helen?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> There is a song called Cats' Duet - the only one I can sing - it's great if you haven't a good voice.
> 
> Mee he - ow - oh? Me-ee-ee ow!
> 
> ...


Never a doubt - it was such good follow on posting.

This Pengwin can sing the Meow song in tune too.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

A muvver was barfin' her biby one night,
The youngest of nine and a tiny little mite
She turned for the soap from the soap-dish
But when she turned back 'e was gorn

And the aingels sang over her shoulder
Don't cry for the one that is lost
The pore little thing was so skinny and thin
'e orter been barfed in a jug
Don't cry 'cos 'e went down the plug-'ole
Not lorst, but gorn before.



Eat your heart out, Shakespeare.....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yes but it takes real talent to sing off key and loud or is loaded.
I praactice everday and have become quite good at it. My grand daughter will tell you that.
Who stole my me o who stole my pail....


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> A muvver was barfin' her biby one night,
> The youngest of nine and a tiny little mite
> She turned for the soap from the soap-dish
> But when she turned back 'e was gorn
> ...


Poor old Will doesn't stand a chance with you about ....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> A muvver was barfin' her biby one night,
> The youngest of nine and a tiny little mite
> She turned for the soap from the soap-dish
> But when she turned back 'e was gorn
> ...


Also ever other great witters and poe ment on the earth...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > A muvver was barfin' her biby one night,
> ...


Thats only because he can't stand at all, considering where he is right now.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Not mine, I must admit, but the ever prolific Anon..

My acquaintance with culture comes largely from the years I spent with young gentlemen aged 11 - 16, sometimes 18, teaching them Engrish. I use the word 'teaching' very loosely, you understand... 

Sometimes news of the young gents' exploits made the local newspaper, and they retired from society for a little while.
On these occasions I could always point to the paper proudly and say 'I taught them all they know'.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought a new hat
that doesn't fit well
My brains must be growing
as the hat seem to small.
Not to worry I will wear it thats all
It does need bra in to wear it,at all


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Do you need instruction to ware yore hat?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Not mine, I must admit, but the ever prolific Anon..
> 
> My acquaintance with culture comes largely from the years I spent with young gentlemen aged 11 - 16, sometimes 18, teaching them Engrish. I use the word 'teaching' very loosely, you understand...
> 
> ...


Met a few in my time - in crim department!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Not mine, I must admit, but the ever prolific Anon..
> 
> My acquaintance with culture comes largely from the years I spent with young gentlemen aged 11 - 16, sometimes 18, teaching them Engrish. I use the word 'teaching' very loosely, you understand...
> 
> ...


It's surprising just how much Anon wrote. Did he/she have surname or vicky verky


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Not mine, I must admit, but the ever prolific Anon..
> 
> My acquaintance with culture comes largely from the years I spent with young gentlemen aged 11 - 16, sometimes 18, teaching them Engrish. I use the word 'teaching' very loosely, you understand...
> 
> ...


Oh how nice to know someone who used the grey matter to seen off so many educated young men, who gain notoriety. Makes one so proud .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How is this for ed u cak ed person
At last poor yorkie I news him sweller.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Yarnlady
I would been so proud to wrote that, do say more...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Yarnlady
> I would been so proud to wrote that, do say more...


Yes, please say more ..... otherwise, wil have to revert to Will again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Whats a mor( More on) can I say It is hard to be a half witter
and ed u cake others...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Not mine, I must admit, but the ever prolific Anon..
> ...


What would you do if you were alone in a room with a person charged with GBH


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Yarnlady
> ...


You do know Willy was quick or quite or was he a riot in his time.... But not well thought of I hear...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Whats a mor( More on) can I say It is hard to be a half witter
> and ed u cake others...


Arrrhhhh - cookery classes


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Think we are back to bacon - Francis I think he was called.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Nos da Cariad Pengwin xx


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


You mean with a great big head, Take a hammer and move some of his or her grey matter...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Nos da Cariad Pengwin xx


Ah biddie bye e


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Do you need instruction to ware yore hat?


Oh you are so helpful, now if I could just do the bend and get it over it...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, I am sewing up a little lamb at the moment, and it is turning into a Frankenlamb - just as long as the bolts don't come out.
And I'm very sleepy so I'll sign off z.z.z..z.z.z.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah a biddy bye to you Silver...
Thanks for sharing your no leges 
See you later...


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

Edith M said:


> What are you having for dinner? If it's not too badly burnt I may ask to join you. Or you could come to my house; we're having "something edible". My DS's answer to me any time I ask him what he would like. Edith M


it was chicken in breadcrumbs with saltsa on top and cheese ontop then grilled


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Too far off time


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> A muvver was barfin' her biby one night,
> The youngest of nine and a tiny little mite
> She turned for the soap from the soap-dish
> But when she turned back 'e was gorn
> ...


I absolutely love that song, used to sing it raucously as a child


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I can't remember the words exactly, just filled in the bits I knew. Could you.....?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning good morning it's time to raise and shine, not going to Its to early to shine.
Hello Silvercharms.
I like your bits myself who has that kind of memeory, If I could remember half of what I have lerned I would be a smarty pants...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Not very bright-eyed and bushy-tailed today, as cat brought struggling bird into my room at 5am.
Nearly fledged female blackbird (we girls must stick together)
No tail, don't know if it can fly without a tail??
Have given it mealworms and sultanas, and it seems to have eaten. Ask me how I know. And I'd just finished springcleaning that room too. In the best FlyLady fashion too....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > What are you having for dinner? If it's not too badly burnt I may ask to join you. Or you could come to my house; we're having "something edible". My DS's answer to me any time I ask him what he would like. Edith M
> ...


chicken bring on the crumbs...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jorens53 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > jorens53 said:
> ...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Wouldn't it be lovely to have a memory stick like the ones for the computer, and you could just plug it in some aperture or other?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Not very bright-eyed and bushy-tailed today, as cat brought struggling bird into my room at 5am.
> Nearly fledged female blackbird (we girls must stick together)
> No tail, don't know if it can fly without a tail??
> Have given it mealworms and sultanas, and it seems to have eaten. Ask me how I know. And I'd just finished springcleaning that room too. In the best FlyLady fashion too....


Seems you have open a bird sanctuary, at least its for ladies without tails to tell. How do you know the question for today is...
You can fly you can fly, Pray tell how you learned that one... too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M where have you been hope to see you once again...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So i said to myself, Self what is thou doing here, and self answer why what's it to you. So I said slef thats no way to answer. Self said to bad...
So I told self to shut it. Self than said na na na na
I don't have too.
So what do you think I should do with myself???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Brain malfunction going on here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Where oh where have the little nuts gone oh where oh where can they be with their tails cut short (Silver said so)and their laughs to long...

Hey where did my nuttys goooooooooo


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How old would you be if you didn't know how old you were?
Satchel Page.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm getting on in years....probably should have moved south by now.

Should have know, Parts of my body have already have.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Where oh where have the little nuts gone oh where oh where can they be with their tails cut short (Silver said so)and their laughs to long...
> 
> Hey where did my nuttys goooooooooo


....oh where oh where can they be - under the chair eating pickles!

I gave them a nickle to buy some pickles,
Cause they was looking so glum.

Instead of a pickle they spent the nickle,
on a package of bubblegum.

And now it's late and the lamps are low,
and what oh what do I see.

Beneath the chair where I always sit,
My nutters are smiling at me


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have everything now I had twenty years ago........................
except now it's all lower.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Where oh where have the little nuts gone oh where oh where can they be with their tails cut short (Silver said so)and their laughs to long...
> ...


How did you know I was there..


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Repeat after me !


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Where? There? On the stair .......


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


How can I repeat it I am under the chair..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Want to get rid of wrinkles completely.

Do as I do put a bag over your head.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


You are not under the chair - your nutters are!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Stairs I did not see you there....


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Or may be the pickles are doing the repeating.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Where oh where have the little nuts gone oh where oh where can they be with their tails cut short (Silver said so)and their laughs to long...
> ...


Oh now I understand you are on a roll on the throne....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Want to blow bubbles with the gum...

We can even snap it ....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As the years add up
and the skin gets loose,
What I preceive as most distressing
is a kid
who looks up at me
and says,"Lady,
you need pressing!"


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Have found a very spikey throne, on wheels, will move it into the Nut House soon. It's bound to get up noses.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Or may be the pickles are doing the repeating.


pickers repeating what pray tell do they have to do with it????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Well thats news to me I thought they all used chairs


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Or may be the pickles are doing the repeating.
> ...


Pickers? Pickers of what. Have you been reading about thrones and noses.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Mostly noses seem a lot of nosey around here.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Nos da Cariad. xxxx


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gardening:

It's nice to raise something that doesn't talk back to you....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Aging is not something that happens to you.

It's something you choose to do well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

and last but not least

"You grow up the day you have your

first real laulgh at yourself""

Ethel Barrymore.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Mostly noses seem to be a lot of nosey around here.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, I have just finished my little Franken lamb, and doesn't it just look like a platypus. 
Any ideas on how to make a platypus look like a lamb?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Well, I have just finished my little Franken lamb, and doesn't it just look like a platypus.
> Any ideas on how to make a platypus look like a lamb?


No but you are funny. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> and last but not least
> 
> "You grow up the day you have your
> 
> ...


had to rewrite as the words flow but not the spelling.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

The Franken lamb has slowly collapsed and now it looks more like a gopher. Anyone know how to make a gopher look more like a lamb?

Picture coming...later


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh just GOfer it. Don't Frog it, it will croak. Edith M


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Ahhaha! Just for that I'll post a picture - if you have tears prepare to shed them....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Oh just GOfer it. Don't Frog it, it will croak. Edith M


croak thats what I do ever morning.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> The Franken lamb has slowly collapsed and now it looks more like a gopher. Anyone know how to make a gopher look more like a lamb?
> 
> Picture coming...later


Have you eaten it yet, it must look like a ground up gopher bu now...Hope at least it tasted good...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Oh just GOfer it. Don't Frog it, it will croak. Edith M


Good one Edith M , Lot of croaking going on here...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Who's croaking??????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Ahhaha! Just for that I'll post a picture - if you have tears prepare to shed them....


Poor thing, so sorry it had to go to that land of food..
Looks like you sparaed a couple of stitches . Was that the tuff part or did you part it for it...
A part from that looks pink under done I think.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Yarni????? What's going on here today? Do you do synopsises?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Who's croaking??????


Silvers lamb it is slowly becoming smaller and smaller..She is putting it to a very very slow death, 
Seem it started out lamb and now is a gopher...
INtersting meal that one makes...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yarni????? What's going on here today? Do you do synopsises?


synopsis can't even get pass lamb poor thing seem to be going very slow, but Sliver has knitted a coph of the dear departed...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Woke this morning would have thought the way I feel was on a two day bender. 
Funny didn't have the fun as one would have. Just feel like the hang over.. P.S. did not drink just feel like I did. 
Didn't get my beauty rest, went from fairy God mother to atttlal the Hun... 
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, Just as long as you don't look in the mirror...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not getting this at all? Has someone croaked?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Well, I have just finished my little Franken lamb, and doesn't it just look like a platypus.
> Any ideas on how to make a platypus look like a lamb?


Teach it to say Baaa - at least it would be step in the right direction.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have just finished my little Franken lamb, and doesn't it just look like a platypus.
> ...


The Pengwin announces throne racing will be at 2pm when The Empress's super duper throne on wheels will make it debut. Don't miss it.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

No, no, I don't want my lamb to die - any artificial inspiration, would that help?

(Very dignified) I cant possibly eat something I've knitted, that would be cannibalism.

Poor little lamb..it has gone astray
Too weak to say Baa, Baa, baa


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Woke this morning would have thought the way I feel was on a two day bender.
> Funny didn't have the fun as one would have. Just feel like the hang over.. P.S. did not drink just feel like I did.
> Didn't get my beauty rest, went from fairy God mother to atttlal the Hun...
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, Just as long as you don't look in the mirror...


Are you turning into the Goddess of Hangovers? Other people do the drinking and you get the hangover - not much fun for you, that is, plenty for others....


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> No, no, I don't want my lamb to die - any artificial inspiration, would that help?
> 
> (Very dignified) I cant possibly eat something I've knitted, that would be cannibalism.
> 
> ...


Bit fluffly too.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


How do your subjects race, Your Honour? On their knees ? I think you might win that one......


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Oh sure you have the wheels, and we have skates, wonder who wins that one...Will someone be pushing throne or is does it have a motor... Race is on, but do know if we others win you will have to give up one of your crowns....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Woke this morning would have thought the way I feel was on a two day bender.
> ...


One must share in the real world of Nuts , but do feel that if the wine has over flow the keg, others should not hexs the servant with said hang of over....


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


It is decreed that on this occasion, and this occasion, and because the new super duper wheelie throne is to be launched, you may choose your own method of propulsion; wheels are allowed but original ideas must be used.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Oh no she left us to do the skate down hill a fast paste ya know.. Think The wheels on skates have been pasted. So as to hinder a chance of winning... Can you run fast we really need a faster...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Ode of a Crock

CROAKING GOOD CHEER

There once was a vet named Mr Hogg
Who had an aquarium full of frogs
Their tuneful croaking delighted his ear
And filled him with croaking good cheer
A croaking aquarium of frogs pleasured the ear of Mr Hogg


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Propulsion of choice, Her Honour said; how's about a wheelie bin?
We can throw the past out as we go paste the thrown, haha...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Propulsion of choice, Her Honour said; how's about a wheelie bin?
> We can throw the past out as we go paste the thrown, haha...


A word of advice - perhaps steering gear would be useful, otherwise you could end up in the tip.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Propulsion of choice, Her Honour said; how's about a wheelie bin?
> ...


Ta for the tip, though I do prefer paper money...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Propulsion of choice, Her Honour said; how's about a wheelie bin?
> We can throw the past out as we go paste the thrown, haha...


Throwing paste on her's may help the cause.. too.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Ode of a Crock
> 
> CROAKING GOOD CHEER
> 
> ...


It would pleasure all ears, methinks, but do frogs have ears? Would it pleasure their ears too? 
Science - there's still a lot we don't know


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Nuts is the currency!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Nuts and currants, eh?

I shall take my overdraft elsewhere!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nuts to the draft, I feel a draft here must be the wheels of the throne passing by.
Also what funds did we use pray tell to add another throne to the mix....
Plus the extre bottle to crack over said throne as to wind the race of rollers...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Ode of a Crock
> ...


Do we really want to know if the frogs croak they can hear. Sounds kind of onesided, they crock and w\then they have to listen to croaking too.... And do your ealize the cost of studing 
and I do mean studing said subjessing of croaks...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It seems Silver has turned to gold, and left the king down.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


As long as you don't get swept away by the current; you know what it can be like in this drafty weather.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It seems Silver has turned to gold, and left the king down.


Though it was duck down.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > It seems Silver has turned to gold, and left the king down.
> ...


You mean to say she is ducking???


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

You have to duck down here - or grouse. Eider way it hurts.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Haha, I shall have my trusty over-raft to sail on


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It seems Silver has turned to gold, and left the king down.


gimme gold lots of gold and the summer sky above don't fence me in

where did I leave the king down? I forget everything these days...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > It seems Silver has turned to gold, and left the king down.
> ...


One must never fence so great a lady as to make a frog lamb..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh so we don't remember the King going down.. Must have been when you roller over him to win the race against the Empress.
Seem she has left so you are the winner. As she left the throne on top of hill with the brakes on...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh so we don't remember the King going down.. Must have been when you roller over him to win the race against the Empress.
> Seem she has left so you are the winner. As she left the throne on top of hill with the brakes on...


Time for a joyride, yarni? You take the throne, I'll get my skates on and have another gofer that ole king...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> You have to duck down here - or grouse. Eider way it hurts.


Only if you are Hungarian.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Again we gybe, to catch the wind o'er shadows in the deep. What lurks beneath the surface friend had better be asleep!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hurt she won, you step away from the throne on that the time and she ran all away down hill, and has seem to frop off on the raft and out to sea or is it see.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > It seems Silver has turned to gold, and left the king down.
> ...


Okay need an answer - don't fence me in; whose words were they (and don't say -mine)


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh so we don't remember the King going down.. Must have been when you roller over him to win the race against the Empress.
> Seem she has left so you are the winner. As she left the throne on top of hill with the brakes on...


She did not leave, SHE was at the winning post already.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes that was what she was doing wining the post.. 

she sure wasn't whining when last seen saw a bottle of wine in her hand. Think she maybe did not want to share.
especial when she had to run down hills and dales... You do know her friend Dale do you not????


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes that was what she was doing wining the post..
> 
> she sure wasn't whining when last seen saw a bottle of wine in her hand. Think she maybe did not want to share.
> especial when she had to run down hills and dales... You do know her friend Dale do you not????


Yes I know Dale, Jim Dale wasn't it? The Wells Fargo agent! Or maybe the Carry On series.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah thats it she is off with Dale ""Jim"" seem to want to give Saxy a bit of trouble hear she is after the Dale George too...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah thats it she is off with Dale ""Jim"" seem to want to give Saxy a bit of trouble hear she is after the Dale George too...


but only if he is covered in chocolate.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Incidentally has any one seen Jim, Edith or Ada lately ....


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Nos da Cariad Pengwin xx


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bye eee.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


No, not mine, never been in a gold-mine, was it Roy Rogers or maybe Trigger - yea, Trigger it was


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Incidentally has any one seen Jim, Edith or Ada lately ....


Edith smuggled Jim into the Bide-a-Wee Nursing Home and Funeral Parlour under her skirts, and when he recovered Ada made a bid for him and he keeps trying to escape out through the Hardware Store but they sure givin him a work-out...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hurt she won, you step away from the throne on that the time and she ran all away down hill, and has seem to frop off on the raft and out to sea or is it see.


Huh, you think I feared of de Empress?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Hurt she won, you step away from the throne on that the time and she ran all away down hill, and has seem to frop off on the raft and out to sea or is it see.
> ...


Have you ever seen de Empress cross? Not a pretty sight and she prefers not to ruin her looks!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


On the other hand, if you go out of your way to please The Poshes of Posh Pengwins she will ....


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Me not worried - me got a lamb for protection.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, I think that's gorgeous!!! What the heck is it?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well, I think that's gorgeous!!! What the heck is it?


There's a lot of debate about that - platypus, gopher... at some angles it looks like a puppy

I knitted it from a lamb pattern for a KP friend, but I suspect it needs a little tweaking...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Bah ..... Lamb Chop? A bark bigger than his bite.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > It seems Silver has turned to gold, and left the king down.
> ...


Can't fence you in when on a raft unless you would like to fence rafting..

King down when you reached the bottom of the hill, instead of running you used his royal robe to role down the hill, and he was very upset about you leaving with his champ agnes.

Just a reminder oh I forgot, to reminder too.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Platypus then, got poison spurs (like Trigger)

Where Yarni??? Set Yarni on you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally has any one seen Jim, Edith or Ada lately ....
> ...


who is working it out now?? Edith with her skirts how many does that women wear...
Edith best watch out Jim's a slippery one you do know that don't you???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


I have set off or is it off set with Lamb sir Chops, he and platy pussy are off to see if trig can ger, I love animals . I have no sets left, Lamb sore Chops played them all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Won't tell a soul I am cross eyed enough. Night a sight has seem looks ruined or is it seem and run at the sight.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Probably with Jim under Edith's skirts


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


I think Jim decided to be monk.....


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Fanks, Yarni


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


What - under Edith's skirts!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Dat pure portry, Yarni


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Good place, plenty of room, no taxes (hah) only interruption Ada and Edith at intervals, and too dark to read also has to shuffle wherever she go, but otherwise pretty darn good. Escape from the Nutty house Club


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Everone do you hear me has been under Edith's skirts...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Couldn't have gone far with those skirts as seem to be over load there...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


did he take all his junk or has he just taken her skirts, not a pretty sight...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Let's hope he doesn't pick up any bad habits.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


So what is left for him, but bad hobbits, one does have to play even in the dark...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Gene Autry. Edith M


PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Gene Autry. Edith M
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> ...


Thank you Edith - you may have a cup of tea!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Not under those skirts, I tonk not a monk...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Gene Autry. Edith M
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> ...


Ah so you are bring in a replacement are we... Not enough men on site here...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Gene Autry. Edith M
> ...


Just a thought Silver she is buttering up with tea now. Notice not a mention of other too.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

We now have a Gene, a Jim and a George - need one more!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


One lump or two?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I vote for the VOICE: Sam Elliot. Think he'll oblige. Heard he was a real gentleman. We nutters could use a little cull sure. Edith M


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> We now have a Gene, a Jim and a George - need one more!


 I want hor us he is fun and can really run too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I vote for the VOICE: Sam Elliot. Think he'll oblige. Heard he was a real gentleman. We nutters could use a little cull sure. Edith M


It's my turn to chose you already have Gene... But I Am open to S am I really am for S am but spam might work out too.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I vote for the VOICE: Sam Elliot. Think he'll oblige. Heard he was a real gentleman. We nutters could use a little cull sure. Edith M


Culture .... what's that; that's scary talk.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Hahahahah
(did you like my demonic laugh?)

'You may kiss a nun once,
You may kiss a nun twice
But you mustn't get into the habit!'
Anon.

and have you been playing with Batman again Pengwy?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > I vote for the VOICE: Sam Elliot. Think he'll oblige. Heard he was a real gentleman. We nutters could use a little cull sure. Edith M
> ...


Friend spam is delicious. Far better than bacon sarnies. Bad of course.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


You HAVE been playing with Batman!

If it's culcher you're after, I vote for the lovely Trigger


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Cos he's the only one.

Culcher would be good; may be a daily dose would be good - a thought for the day! How's that for an idea! You can start Silvercharm


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Sigh .... Batman, yes! Love cricket.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Reminds me of a church I know with a modern bell - bell-shaped saint, and you can guess where the clapper goes....


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Best not


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Hahahahah
> (did you like my demonic laugh?)
> 
> 'You may kiss a nun once,
> ...


Good one now you have her thinking, can't wait for the answer to this....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Col chair is a very nice person, have not met yet but hear very re d find or is it fined...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith met him under the skirts I hear... Col Chair that is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I vote for the VOICE: Sam Elliot. Think he'll oblige. Heard he was a real gentleman. We nutters could use a little cull sure. Edith M


Did we silences you voice or are you under the skirts??? Edith M??? Are you playing hookie???


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


It was Yarni made me do it - she said tonk-a-monk


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Oh that is just a bunch of monks junk you now know that.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahah
> ...


We have her stumped!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh oh I just desides I want Tontoes Hi Oh Silver away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Or else she has something up her skirts, the Empress is always up for something don't ya know.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Ye Thought for Ye Day

If at first ye don't succeed, then sky-diving isn't for ye.
Anon.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahah
> ...


Yes, I've been playing with Batman, so don't adjust your sets. Welcome to the Oswald Cobblepot school of driving. Nutters, start your screaming!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Ye Thought for Ye Day
> 
> If at first ye don't succeed, then sky-diving isn't for ye.
> Anon.


Assume you are the forgetful kind.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Ye Thought for Ye Day
> 
> If at first ye don't succeed, then sky-diving isn't for ye.
> Anon.


weeeeeeee


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Ye Thought for Ye Day
> 
> If at first ye don't succeed, then sky-diving isn't for ye.
> Anon.


diving in the sky would not be a help to me to succeed, it would just cause trouble with the brain being bouncing around.Which could lead to a brain malfuction don't you know. Then I would be saying words backwords, and that could lead to all kinds of trouble.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Oh no Silver what have you unleashed..


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Ye Thought for Ye Day
> ...


Had you ever thought, they may come out the right way up!

Yarni, you can choose the thought for today tomorrow!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You mean I have to think? 
I think Silver who has the charm should be the one myself..
I can not think beyond my nose. 
YOu know some have a bit of fluff in the head an I am fluffy you know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well fun ladys of the nut relm I must depart . Thanks for the fun and all have a good night. Yarni


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


I should've kept my big mouth shut


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well fun ladys of the nut relm I must depart . Thanks for the fun and all have a good night. Yarni


Nighty-night, Yarni, sleep tight!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Needs more stuffings !


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Nor bungy jumping either. Edith M


silvercharms said:


> Ye Thought for Ye Day
> 
> If at first ye don't succeed, then sky-diving isn't for ye.
> Anon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> Needs more stuffings !


that is one thing I can say I don't need.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Nor bungy jumping either. Edith M
> 
> 
> silvercharms said:
> ...


or any thing that needs to be done like that .That is what Jim and Sam ect are for.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Nor bungy jumping either. Edith M
> 
> 
> silvercharms said:
> ...


Yes, I totally agree - bungy jumping can be quite dangerous -


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Nor bungy jumping either. Edith M
> ...


So who did you throw as the bait?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Nor bungy jumping either. Edith M
> ...


that was totally under called for, pushing the one between the others to appease the king whale... Glad i was at the end of the line. Seem he had his fill of the rest..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jorens53 said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


Those she could trip, she wasn't sure about the water temp at the time. Pengwins sometime like a warm bath...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

jorens53 said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


Guess?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Seem Silver Charm has brought the lamb back to life, poor thing what next a cow, a pig who will come under her cooking charms
Be afraid dear animals be very afraid.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh Yarni a sleepless night with that Monster stomping up and down the mantelpiece all night long, and roaring - what have I created?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Nor bungy jumping either. Edith M
> ...


A last poor porker I knew them well, 
At least the one on the side doing the tipping dance..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Oh Yarni a sleepless night with that Monster stomping up and down the mantelpiece all night long, and roaring - what have I created?


A dinner tonight, Did he do the dance stomping down the mantel??


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Nor bungy jumping either. Edith M
> ...


This the Lemming branch of your family, Pengwyn?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Think they were the Lemming go Lemming go group myself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Or how about Lemme me go lemme go lemme go Whaley

Sang to the tune of " Let me go let me go let me go Lover.."


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Good morning Your Majesty and fellow Nutters.Hope you all slept well. Here's you morning coffee/tea on the terrace. Best bundle up as it is only 53F. A good temperature for working on afghans. I do hope we will not be feeding pengwins to whales today. If anyone tries I will be compelled to notify Gym, George and Sam. 

Incidently, I am wearing trousers today. Can't be accused of hiding anyone/thing under my skirts.

Grits anyone? Edith M


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh, new game, new game, wheeeee! How many lemmings fit in killer whale's mouf?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Good morning Your Majesty and fellow Nutters.Hope you all slept well. Here's you morning coffee/tea on the terrace. Best bundle up as it is only 53F. A good temperature for working on afghans. I do hope we will not be feeding pengwins to whales today. If anyone tries I will be compelled to notify Gym, George and Sam.
> 
> Incidently, I am wearing trousers today. Can't be accused of hiding anyone/thing under my skirts.
> 
> Grits anyone? Edith M


Hi, Edith M. Very clever lady.
Me new to Nutty House. What are grits? We put grits on frosty road??


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> Needs more stuffings !


What you suggest, celery, onion, herbs?
What go with lamb turning into pig?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


No - our family is far too intelligent to go round jumping off cliffs. Just tossing some bait to see what you all would come up with!!!!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Oh, new game, new game, wheeeee! How many lemmings fit in killer whale's mouf?


Yeah one can never have enough games to help the brain...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Good morning Your Majesty and fellow Nutters.Hope you all slept well. Here's you morning coffee/tea on the terrace. Best bundle up as it is only 53F. A good temperature for working on afghans. I do hope we will not be feeding pengwins to whales today. If anyone tries I will be compelled to notify Gym, George and Sam.
> 
> Incidently, I am wearing trousers today. Can't be accused of hiding anyone/thing under my skirts.
> 
> Grits anyone? Edith M


So how do you expect to get all the attendtion from the boys with the trousers. Temps sound a good one for Pengwins.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> DeeDeeF said:
> 
> 
> > Needs more stuffings !
> ...


How about a lamb in a pig with a little seasoning. Or a pig inside a cow. double treat there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Oh, new game, new game, wheeeee! How many lemmings fit in killer whale's mouf?


Thats an easy one all of them..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Good morning Your Majesty and fellow Nutters.Hope you all slept well. Here's you morning coffee/tea on the terrace. Best bundle up as it is only 53F. A good temperature for working on afghans. I do hope we will not be feeding pengwins to whales today. If anyone tries I will be compelled to notify Gym, George and Sam.
> 
> Incidently, I am wearing trousers today. Can't be accused of hiding anyone/thing under my skirts.
> 
> Grits anyone? Edith M


Good morning Lady Edith, Grits with brown sugar I hope. 
Gym George and Sam where asking about you. Seem you skirted talking with them lately.. why would you????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lady Edith Of the Mc C clan,

You may have not hear that Silver of the Charm Clan has been
crowned with the Royal scepter by the Empress a pin or ess,

Of course You will probably be crowned by the Empress scepter into a pin or ess next.

I will remain a loyal under paid ser ant again...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Your Majesty and fellow Nutters.Hope you all slept well. Here's you morning coffee/tea on the terrace. Best bundle up as it is only 53F. A good temperature for working on afghans. I do hope we will not be feeding pengwins to whales today. If anyone tries I will be compelled to notify Gym, George and Sam.
> ...


A type o of cereal Me thinks...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Being a northerner I am the last one to ask but I will be bold and Devil take the hindmost. Grits are a form of ground white corn cooked like Farina and served like cereal or in place of rice or potatoes. In restaurants south of the Mason Dixon line they accompany All meals. And if you don't eat them the cook will give you withering looks that are near lethal. Edith M


silvercharms said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Your Majesty and fellow Nutters.Hope you all slept well. Here's you morning coffee/tea on the terrace. Best bundle up as it is only 53F. A good temperature for working on afghans. I do hope we will not be feeding pengwins to whales today. If anyone tries I will be compelled to notify Gym, George and Sam.
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


I don't think I will broadcast my guess, it could incriminate me - so I shall take a 5th :wink:


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

jorens53 said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > jorens53 said:
> ...


You are very wise - know the feeling.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


And silence is golden - we of the few words walk quietly through the world ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jorens53 said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > jorens53 said:
> ...


Silence, I can hear you, and your steps are not that light. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

what charms?? Sliver What charms are you about lady???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to know when a body meets a body coming through the Rye, What happens to the head?? Whats the crying thing about. What is it with the Rye thing, how come it's not wheat. Why doesn't he have a lassie??
Whats with the itty bitty's spider.l
Why did Jack break his crown, and what with Jill can't walk a hill with out falling. 
How can a cow jump over the moon was he weightless. What's with a dog who laughs?
Just some of my in tell e gent thoughts today...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Silver Charns something would like to know about.seriously.
Why is the Celt Cross knotted?? and what is the meaning of the cross? Just have been wondering about it for a while...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> what charms?? Sliver What charms are you about lady???


(smugly) knitting

Pengwy is getting around - see her chat on ChitChat about Harriet?

Harriet jumped in Shark's mouth, ssh! Pengwy no like that side of family.

Here's a little pome

"Said the Shark to the Flying Fish over the phone
'Will you join me at eight? I am dining alone.

And wear your nice dress of shimmering blue '

Said the Flying Fish
'Fancy remembering me,
And the dress that I wore at the porpoises' tea!'
She has powdered her nose, she has put on her things,
She is off with one flap of her luminous wings....

Oh, little one, lovely, light-hearted and vain
The moon will not shine on your beauty again.

Can't remember all the words, but it very tragic. Anon wrote it, I fink


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Silver Charns something would like to know about.seriously.
> Why is the Celt Cross knotted?? and what is the meaning of the cross? Just have been wondering about it for a while...


Will try to find out.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to know when a body meets a body coming through the Rye, What happens to the head?? Whats the crying thing about. What is it with the Rye thing, how come it's not wheat. Why doesn't he have a lassie??
> Whats with the itty bitty's spider.l
> Why did Jack break his crown, and what with Jill can't walk a hill with out falling.
> How can a cow jump over the moon was he weightless. What's with a dog who laughs?
> Just some of my in tell e gent thoughts today...


Ilka laddie has met his lassie, probably has his head, you'd cry too! Rye better for making hooch

Little spider bravely making way through life but it a wash-out - pore li'l thing. Should meet my lamb...

Jill no better than she should be, Jack very angry, he took off his crown and smash it to peeces. Bad girl.

Russian experiment in space programme, cow round moon. Russians disguised this as nursery rhyme, to fool brave Americans, no go!! Brave Americans sent cowboy and lasso, so there!

Some dogs laugh, some just sit smirking in corners, some titter behind their paw. Who know why?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know when a body meets a body coming through the Rye, What happens to the head?? Whats the crying thing about. What is it with the Rye thing, how come it's not wheat. Why doesn't he have a lassie??
> ...


ah thank you for telling me what is what, now I can sleep at night, with out the worry of why who and why and what and why...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Charns something would like to know about.seriously.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > what charms?? Sliver What charms are you about lady???
> ...


Now that makes sense, but why the dress up what a waste.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

No no her waist very small, it to lure her out you see. If George said to you 'Wear your shimmering blue dress and come to dinner' what you gonna do?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> No no her waist very small, it to lure her out you see. If George said to you 'Wear your shimmering blue dress and come to dinner' what you gonna do?


Ah but you had to mention George, Ican now see the reason for the dress up. Wonder if he is serving Chocolate??? Sure Saucey Saxy will be the first in lline for that one...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Me off now, do some research. Bye-bye, Yarni and have nice time wiv George......


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > No no her waist very small, it to lure her out you see. If George said to you 'Wear your shimmering blue dress and come to dinner' what you gonna do?
> ...


I heard that! I've got a shimmering blue top, any good?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Oh any color you use , will get Georges attendtion, you always come out first in line for chocolate George.. :-o :XD:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


too right! I'm so glad you recognise that. (it's my one big fault!)


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

jorens53 said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > jorens53 said:
> ...


a 5th of what? whiskey, vadka, gin?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Pennypincher said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


I am not sure either, what 5th it will be, Chocolate and wine maybe..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey PennyPincher,
How are your Pennys being pinched??
SAving them for yarn fest or just out to see how many make a dollar here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Silver, song that hit me this morning.
Silver threads and golden needles can not mend this heart of mine...
see how your even in song...

You Silver you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> No no her waist very small, it to lure her out you see. If George said to you 'Wear your shimmering blue dress and come to dinner' what you gonna do?


Oh Saxy knows what to do.. She will be first, and no one dare come between her and her George there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Pennypincher said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


sounds good to me , :XD:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > No no her waist very small, it to lure her out you see. If George said to you 'Wear your shimmering blue dress and come to dinner' what you gonna do?
> ...


even though she has the biggest waist!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


that's a fault??? Gee Wonder what C.G. thinks about that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M how are you doing?? Still skirting around?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The Pengiwn is quite busy you know throwing all pengwins over and on top of the burgs. So she will be back when job is done... Must remain top Pengwin in the group you know.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Pennypincher said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Whatever I like at the time


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Bet my waist bigger than yours...bet I eat more chocolate too...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Silver, song that hit me this morning.
> Silver threads and golden needles can not mend this heart of mine...
> see how your even in song...
> 
> You Silver you.


It wasn't me, honest.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Pengiwn is quite busy you know throwing all pengwins over and on top of the burgs. So she will be back when job is done... Must remain top Pengwin in the group you know.


SHE frew Harriet? Oh bad, wicked pengwy! She learn from de Joker...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


probably not...and possibly...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > The Pengiwn is quite busy you know throwing all pengwins over and on top of the burgs. So she will be back when job is done... Must remain top Pengwin in the group you know.
> ...


Pengwy's not wicked. She's........profound


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Bet I could beat all of you and it's not just from chocolate. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > The Pengiwn is quite busy you know throwing all pengwins over and on top of the burgs. So she will be back when job is done... Must remain top Pengwin in the group you know.
> ...


Oh no no no she threw Harriet I thought under the skirt or was it the bus???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Silver, song that hit me this morning.
> ...


Ah but they did write the song with your name on it,so they must have know something???? what are you hiding from us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Oh you Sexy Saxy as I recall.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


I have not found her in the pro found area myself, Not when she is watching Pengwins and yelling at the top of her lungs . Fly darn you fly as she tripps them off the burg...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yo yo yo! I"ve got some catching up to do! I know you all missed me!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


I maybe used to was oncet...in my twenties.. an eon ago.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> yo yo yo! I"ve got some catching up to do! I know you all missed me!!


of course we did; missed you waving.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


At last somebody is sticking up for The Pengwin whether she be posh or not!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> yo yo yo! I"ve got some catching up to do! I know you all missed me!!


Have you been somewhere?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> yo yo yo! I"ve got some catching up to do! I know you all missed me!!


Yeah yeah I thought you were sitting in the back room pulling pranks..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Oh but C.G. seem to find you interesting. so you haven't lost it yet. Also you seem to have an interst in him me thinks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Maybe it is because unlike the pengwins you are throwing off the cliff she see pro to have found you. or found you a pro...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You betcha! My cane comes in handy when the guys get too fresh. Edith M


theyarnlady said:


> Edith M how are you doing?? Still skirting around?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M said:


> You betcha! My cane comes in handy when the guys get too fresh. Edith M
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> ...


Ah so we tripping the lite fan stack it, or just hitting them up side of the head??


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


She profound? Dive deep under de iceberg, drown little pengwyns?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Me famous heart-surgeon in spare time, Silver freds a golden needle to mend this heart


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Didjer know George has had plastic face-remodelling? Will he have little tuck behind ear?
Best ask Saxonlady, she know him well.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > yo yo yo! I"ve got some catching up to do! I know you all missed me!!
> ...


Dagnabit! Your Highness, please remove your needles from my rocker!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Well that explains that one.
But how about this one.
As the Lone Ranger and Tonto Leave the scene Tonto shouts 
Hi Ho Silver away.. What is that all about.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Oh but you do know that she has been off the rocker, or shall we say off her rocker for a long long time. So we shall have to pick up her needles as she has been leaveing them all over the place.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Didjer know George has had plastic face-remodelling? Will he have little tuck behind ear?
> Best ask Saxonlady, she know him well.....


Bet she doesn't care where he tucks them as long as he tucks with her too...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Get out of de road, Silver, you're spookin' my damn hoss. He not very polite to Silver.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Didjer know George has had plastic face-remodelling? Will he have little tuck behind ear?
> ...


Little tuck very nice, at times. But me given it all up now, me busy knitting.

Saxonlady, she not knit, just tuck?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Me wonder about dat too, her rocker empty if she off it? Would she mind if I sat in it?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Pennypincher said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Judi has chosen silence with the 5th - amendment, perhaps?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


You should be pleased your Empress has taken care of your rocker in your absence and kept it warm for you. The royal needles were placed so as to reserve your place. Go to jail, move directly to jail. Do not collect £200 or in your case $200.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

damn! I needed the $200 to buy yarn! :-(


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Usually just wave cane in the air. They get message pretty quick. Edith M


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Pengwin or the somebody?
Has someone been running you down. I'll bop them my little (?) Waelsc friend.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


profoundly deep


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Didjer know George has had plastic face-remodelling? Will he have little tuck behind ear?
> Best ask Saxonlady, she know him well.....


That's not where I found his tuck


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Sorry to hear you've been reduce to spookin, and oss to Thats what happens when you horse around...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Boy doe she ever she has been tucking for quit sometime know with George ya know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> damn! I needed the $200 to buy yarn! :-(


Hey don't feel bad i am still wait to get pass go,and out of jail and boardwalk use to be my hide out. But see what happens when you rocker her world to much.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Pennypincher said:
> 
> 
> > jorens53 said:
> ...


Or perchance she is a mending her ment, with da 5th of silence nest. Mend away oh choosen won.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Usually just wave cane in the air. They get message pretty quick. Edith M


Thats because you follow thy cane wave with a crack upside ones head. 
You do know if you would just yell louder with a hid ho, we would get the message. You have already taken most the nuts and knock them off their trees don't you know...Fun is fun but Edith M you do have to control your swing dancing. this is not a bowling alley do you not know. Stop wacking and sit down or we will have to remove your lady ship into dry dock.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Usually just wave cane in the air. They get message pretty quick. Edith M


And I repeat.
Thats because you follow thy cane wave with a crack upside ones head. 
You do know if you would just yell louder with a hid ho, we would get the message. You have already taken most the nuts and knock them off their trees don't you know...Fun is fun but Edith M you do have to control your swing dancing. this is not a bowling alley do you not know. Stop wacking and sit down or we will have to remove your lady ship into dry dock.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Pennypincher said:
> 
> 
> > jorens53 said:
> ...


Nay she is like the rest of us she doesn't like to be crowned with the scep or rater.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Great know we have to learn a new dance the bop de bop , with the bopping all together now do the bop and pop the top.
Of the wine lets hop seems lots of bopping going on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


deep we havn't seen the bottom yet How pro foun de is that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Didjer know George has had plastic face-remodelling? Will he have little tuck behind ear?
> ...


And they called it puppy love but I guess they didn't know, How Sexy Saxy found his tuck, and wouldn't let him go.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Didjer know George has had plastic face-remodelling? Will he have little tuck behind ear?
> ...


This one wipe me out, tears fullilng down face. Funny funny funny


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Pennypincher said:
> 
> 
> > jorens53 said:
> ...


Exactly - Silence is golden and the better part of valour


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Your poetry is exquisitive - a poet laureate you must be! But, whilst creating such beuatiful words, do you fall over your teeth?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Silence is not golden and what does that have to do with value. 

I say yell at the top of your lungs nad there is a lot of value in that as they pay attendtion.

ONe must do what one must do to get attendtion. 

So I am yelling. Hey I don't wave and don't have a cane, and don't val leave in being quite. Adjust.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

jorens53 said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Pennypincher said:
> ...


Mmmmm, you wouldn't want to put your head on the block with all those ladies watching whilst clicking away at their knitting.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Silence is not golden and what does that have to do with value.
> 
> I say yell at the top of your lungs nad there is a lot of value in that as they pay attendtion.
> 
> ...


Stop yelling, you will get a sore throat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


teeth what teeth, I find they get in my way . I talk with a lisp you know. Plus one should never stand in front of me as it may prove to be a bit much..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you know how I feel today good.

Do you know what I am making nothing.

Do you know who is visiting or coming over no one

I am also not doing housework , cleaning, or anything of use.

But I am going to have a good helping of fun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you see what I see??
One should never look in the mirror first thing in the morning. 
I think wicked witch of the north south east west and some where in between.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello is any one in the club house. Sure look empty. No wine men or song. Now sweets. Where did all the chairs go. 

Jim, George, Ringo, Harrord, They must be under the skirts again...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nuts to all


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

what happen to pengwin


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

what happen to the wine.. you bunch of nuttys


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

come on Silver lady thak my word

Oh I've seen the light

What light????


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Been out shopping. Got lovely bag wool - what wrong with the wine-drinkers? Very bad complexion there.

got a funny


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Not the funny I was looking for, can't find it, it of a llama
Shall I just explain joke?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

poet hay didn't know that of course

My feet show it they are LongFellows.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Seen we have another royal Empress.

Edith from old English name Eadgyo 

ead "rich blessed"

gyd "War"

Eadgyo, daughter of King Edgar the Peaceful.

Watch out for the war part if I were you.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

What age your feet? Excuse personal question.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Been out shopping. Got lovely bag wool - what wrong with the wine-drinkers? Very bad complexion there.
> 
> got a funny


Funny Saw a few Nuttys in there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Not the funny I was looking for, can't find it, it of a llama
> Shall I just explain joke?


go ahead Just have to know way you llam a all the time


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> What age your feet? Excuse personal question.


Just standing around here does it. have you looked at the feet that show up here...

Saxys are worn down from chasing George the Chocolate.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> what happen to the wine.. you bunch of nuttys


Oh put a cork in it..


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Seen we have another royal Empress.
> 
> Edith from old English name Eadgyo
> 
> ...


That's why she has cane! Hit people who don't bow down!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Been out shopping. Got lovely bag wool - what wrong with the wine-drinkers? Very bad complexion there.
> ...


Dat's where dey went?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Seen we have another royal Empress.
> ...


well that x"s plain it doesn't it the cane happy lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Lunch et me thinks.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Looooong lunch, ME thinks, too much wine? Chocolate? Nuts?
Anyway, WE'RE here, Yarni.
What we do? Cover George in chocolate? Too many questions?
Me tired after shopping, did I say I went shopping, got big bag of wool...and some jools
George must be tired too, covered in chocolate, and pursued by ardent nutty ladies.
Aunt Edith passed over to the Bide-a-Wee Funeral Parlour yesterday, she overstrained.
Aunt Ada still going, but weak...she soon go too. Alas.
Donate their skirts to sky-diving club and marquee makers.
Goin' to that Big Round-Up in de sky....


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Seen we have another royal Empress.
> 
> Edith from old English name Eadgyo
> 
> ...


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Seen we have another royal Empress.
> 
> Edith from old English name Eadgyo
> 
> ...


Arrrh - a rival but trumps! My real name means The Blessed One. Could now be known as The Blessed of all the Empresses!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Seen we have another royal Empress.
> ...


Whoops a whoopsie


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


You been googling again!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Looooong lunch, ME thinks, too much wine? Chocolate? Nuts?
> Anyway, WE'RE here, Yarni.
> What we do? Cover George in chocolate? Too many questions?
> Me tired after shopping, did I say I went shopping, got big bag of wool...and some jools
> ...


You've written off Aunt Edith and now you are planning Ada's demise!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Looooong lunch, ME thinks, too much wine? Chocolate? Nuts?
> Anyway, WE'RE here, Yarni.
> What we do? Cover George in chocolate? Too many questions?
> Me tired after shopping, did I say I went shopping, got big bag of wool...and some jools
> ...


wool what kind did you shear sheep?/ and jools no wonder you are tired.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Looooong lunch, ME thinks, too much wine? Chocolate? Nuts?
> Anyway, WE'RE here, Yarni.
> What we do? Cover George in chocolate? Too many questions?
> Me tired after shopping, did I say I went shopping, got big bag of wool...and some jools
> ...


whom did you have with you?? which one?/
Sorry to hear Edith has passed but you do know she has a cane and will show up with it to wrack a doodle ya one. 
She never overstrains.
Ada's week to go, will see if that happens?l
You do know you are in the bigger trouble with skirts that fly by
. should have save one for Pengwin as others might revolt and she will needed it to do a pengwin dive bye bye.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Seen we have another royal Empress.
> ...


well sneeze and bless you .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Looooong lunch, ME thinks, too much wine? Chocolate? Nuts?
> ...


Seems to me that she is too. Must be tired of skirting the parlour. I sure glad I missed that round de sky thingie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well pop my bor itch es, just to much wine dance chocolate, song , food, cake have to clean up food in nutty vil .


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

ice cream is the food of the nutters! 

it's verly lovely tho :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> ice cream is the food of the nutters!
> 
> it's verly lovely tho :XD: :XD: :XD:


The most honourable of Pengwins says the most honourable apologies for missing the most honourable cake lady's birthday ..... so HAPPY BIRTHDAY for yesterday. Cariad Pengwin xxx


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> ice cream is the food of the nutters!
> 
> it's verly lovely tho :XD: :XD: :XD:


Ah but verly lovely doesn't keeepppp the pants closed. Must think about an ex stend er of belt. Me thinks as pats fall down to floor.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


My cold has gone but thank you for the big issue.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah I just love all your issues. So soft and fluffy too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You do know that Edith of Cane is planning to war at us sometime. 
We really have to get the padding on forth with ther or suffer the whooping of the caner.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Nos da. Cariad Pengwin xxx


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey PennyPincher,
> How are your Pennys being pinched??
> SAving them for yarn fest or just out to see how many make a dollar here.


just trying to make them stretch as far as possible, but the stretch seems to be going out ot them--no "elastic" in them anymore.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


I thought that was the Lone Ranger that shouted, did I miss something?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Lots of sheep in fields - have scissors, say no more. Sheep run fast, me very tired. 1 bag full. 
Jools are very beautiful, not say how I acquired them, plead 5th also.
Aunt Edith pass over naturally, stopped breathing. Aunt Ada will do likewise soon, probably after visit.
Tonto shout at me, not Lone Ranger; Lone Ranger very polite, but Tonto not, he say I spook hoss. Not true, hoss and I good friends, we have same name.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Pennypincher said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


No you haven't he is just letting tonto do the yelling once and a while.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Lots of sheep in fields - have scissors, say no more. Sheep run fast, me very tired. 1 bag full.
> Jools are very beautiful, not say how I acquired them, plead 5th also.
> Aunt Edith pass over naturally, stopped breathing. Aunt Ada will do likewise soon, probably after visit.
> Tonto shout at me, not Lone Ranger; Lone Ranger very polite, but Tonto not, he say I spook hoss. Not true, hoss and I good friends, we have same name.


So you where chasing sheep were you. And what kind of wool did we purchase and what shall we be making. 
Jools for the neck or ears. 
Seem you are passing those ladies off.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Pennypincher said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Hey PennyPincher,
> ...


Have you tried bouncing them, maybe it will stretch them a little afar. Ah not true is it. All they do is roll.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > ice cream is the food of the nutters!
> ...


you are excused as I know the honourable one's head is full of wedding fluff at the moment due to the impending nuptuals!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


Is not that the truth nut u alls and fluffy head. fits her to t's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Lots of sheep in fields - have scissors, say no more. Sheep run fast, me very tired. 1 bag full.
> Jools are very beautiful, not say how I acquired them, plead 5th also.
> Aunt Edith pass over naturally, stopped breathing. Aunt Ada will do likewise soon, probably after visit.
> Tonto shout at me, not Lone Ranger; Lone Ranger very polite, but Tonto not, he say I spook hoss. Not true, hoss and I good friends, we have same name.


Oh Tonto not so bad just spooky thats all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Silver what kind of wool and what are you going to make??? or just adding to stash??
Also jewels, what are you making is that why you are silver charms??


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Jools for the neck and wrist, from very charitable ladies who run shop. Also wool, big bag for only £4. Never shop elsewhere if I can help it.
Edith and Ada - it's a pity, they past their sell-by date. It was chasing George that got them breathless. And catching up with him!!!
Still, got large fortune to leave to Silver, including skirts, many many skirts. Where EdithM, she like skirts?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Jools for the neck and wrist, from very charitable ladies who run shop. Also wool, big bag for only £4. Never shop elsewhere if I can help it.
> Edith and Ada - it's a pity, they past their sell-by date. It was chasing George that got them breathless. And catching up with him!!!
> Still, got large fortune to leave to Silver, including skirts, many many skirts. Where EdithM, she like skirts?


Ah so you found many treasures. 
Ah it seems George is popular with the ladies. What aout Jym, and the others???
When is funeral may I ask ? Will black skirts be required? Fortune of what?? 
Edith M does like the skirtie thing doesn't she. Thats just to attrack all the men you do know.
Wonder if Barbara Ann will attend, she is such a flirt that one. If men are there this one will show up...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

FORTUNE OF WHAT? Gasp, gasp! Not cookies anyway, or Silver be majorly disappointed. Ada and Edith b'long to rich family, they last of the line, cept me. Oh dear, alas.

Funeral tomorrow at Bide-a-Wee Funeral Parlour. Double funeral now. Great crack for all residents of Nursing Home, love a funeral - as long as not theirs. They check newspaper every morning to be sure.

Black everything required. EdithM black cane, would Barbara Ann wear topper? Pengwy not to wear colourful bow-tie, please. All welcome. Reception after at Bide-a-Wee Country House and Hotel at 3pm. Wine served. George waiter.

Jym still at lunch with Nutty Club House ladies, they taking much exercise. 

Ad going in local newspaper, 'Voluminous skirts for sale, suit parachutists, tent-makers and EdithM.'

Watch this space


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

sorry off to shop for an outfit to suit occasional of the passing.
Found a nice hopper skirt red with little flowers. Aslo some nice white bloomers cut short.
Found a nice bouquet at the stranger than life store and livery and library. pick a bunch at the back no one saw me either.
Pengwin will not be attending as she has the pengwin grand old and I do mean old party this week. Seem they are celebrating the heck of a whale jump this year.
Can't wait to catch up on sale news. Sure they will be saleing through.

Didn't know Edith M was up for grags too. 
Wow should be a nice turn out.
Hear high land fling will follow at the dance hall. 
Check newspaper today of mention of death and notice my and your name were not included. Kind of miff at that at least you deserved a mention with all you have done.
So they are taking fortune with them hey.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Seem there will be music provided by the very wee de de bided band and accorodionist


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sexy , George drop by and left this for you.
Plus some dipping chocolate or should I say dripping.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

found Jim after his gym work out with the nutters


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Silver must men suns bloomers I bought flow to the knees for to dance a fling or twoooo. I am covered.If you get my drifting...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Must also mention all are welcome to attend. 
All new and former nuttys.
Judi can claim her fifth, and moms can bring her nuts. Ect.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> FORTUNE OF WHAT? Gasp, gasp! Not cookies anyway, or Silver be majorly disappointed. Ada and Edith b'long to rich family, they last of the line, cept me. Oh dear, alas.
> 
> Funeral tomorrow at Bide-a-Wee Funeral Parlour. Double funeral now. Great crack for all residents of Nursing Home, love a funeral - as long as not theirs. They check newspaper every morning to be sure.
> 
> ...


crack, oh no . it's not that kind of party is it? especially not for the "seniors".


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sexy , George drop by and left this for you.
> Plus some dipping chocolate or should I say dripping.


Ooooh Betty! Dat a nice picture, George he very sexy. Did he pose for your picture?

Where de chocolate, you lick it all off? he look very satisfied - Yarni, what you been up to?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Pennypincher said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > FORTUNE OF WHAT? Gasp, gasp! Not cookies anyway, or Silver be majorly disappointed. Ada and Edith b'long to rich family, they last of the line, cept me. Oh dear, alas.
> ...


Never thought of that - know seniors usually trade in senna tablets; will alcohol mix? possibly better with crack.

Good ole whiskey in de jar, or in this case, moonshine. Due to the economic recession you know, Silver wish to give small businesses a boost...

Let's party!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Silver must men suns bloomers I bought flow to the knees for to dance a fling or twoooo. I am covered.If you get my drifting...


Nothing like a flick of bloomers to get men going ... they love to show off their bloomers.

You must be covered if you drifting, or very cold...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Silver what kind of wool and what are you going to make??? or just adding to stash??
> Also jewels, what are you making is that why you are silver charms??


Just adding to stash, also in bag lovely pattern book and already knitted Christmas things ....

Jools I buy to add beads to things also silvercharms yes, I make earrings only Tibetan silver

Went MAD yesterday as hadn't been out in ages only no buy fabric and books as house walls are groaning outwards.

You buy from charitable ladies?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> sorry off to shop for an outfit to suit occasional of the passing.
> Found a nice hopper skirt red with little flowers. Aslo some nice white bloomers cut short.
> Found a nice bouquet at the stranger than life store and livery and library. pick a bunch at the back no one saw me either.
> Pengwin will not be attending as she has the pengwin grand old and I do mean old party this week. Seem they are celebrating the heck of a whale jump this year.
> ...


Should be very nice party - crack and whiskey and moonshine, dancing to the accordion, bloomers aflash from all sides, a right ole hooley!

Only sorry Aunts Edith and Ada can't be there, they love a hooley.

But they not taking fortune with them, oh nononono!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> sorry off to shop for an outfit to suit occasional of the passing.
> Found a nice hopper skirt red with little flowers. Aslo some nice white bloomers cut short.
> Found a nice bouquet at the stranger than life store and livery and library. pick a bunch at the back no one saw me either.
> Pengwin will not be attending as she has the pengwin grand old and I do mean old party this week. Seem they are celebrating the heck of a whale jump this year.
> ...


Should be very nice party - crack and whiskey and moonshine, dancing to the accordion, bloomers aflash from all sides, a right ole hooley!

Only sorry Aunts Edith and Ada can't be there, they love a hooley.

But they not taking fortune with them, oh nononono!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Seem there will be music provided by the very wee de de bided band and accorodionist


Oh yarni, that picture of axe murderer, think he be all right with accordion?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> found Jim after his gym work out with the nutters


Pore Jim.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Pennypincher said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > FORTUNE OF WHAT? Gasp, gasp! Not cookies anyway, or Silver be majorly disappointed. Ada and Edith b'long to rich family, they last of the line, cept me. Oh dear, alas.
> ...


we don't use crackers, cane is more our style. Need to hole up the body you know when we needs to crack someone over the head.Edith M suggest that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Penny pincher, hope you can join us. Must celebrate the lives the ladies led . They sure got around. 
Ham is in the back shed, a little green, but will slice up nice for the feed. If coming bring wine we use a lot of it during dancing and Silver brings a couple of pints don't you know. Also may want to bring some nuts with you..


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sexy , George drop by and left this for you.
> Plus some dipping chocolate or should I say dripping.


OH Yarni, and you didn't steal him while I was away. You truly are a friend! 
Seriously, you didn't bite a bit off did you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy , George drop by and left this for you.
> ...


Oh Sexy Saxy is in the chocolate faze will have to see if she shows up. George can't wait forever.
Not much happening here. been grey here, just getting yarn out to do something then house work starts. Sure you know what that is like.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy , George drop by and left this for you.
> ...


Speak of the Sexy. Wouldn't think of touching your chocolate, especial with your George looking for you. 
He is a bit miff though as had to wait for you to show up..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Pennypincher said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Ah so you are not bring a pint or two, Moonshine?? Did Herman bring it?? You do know he broke into police statiion thinking it was the wine factory?? Don't know what we will do with out the moonshine. Do hope we can find someone else to roll out the barrel. Won't do to let them not have refeshments.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Silver must men suns bloomers I bought flow to the knees for to dance a fling or twoooo. I am covered.If you get my drifting...
> ...


Who mention that I been driftting?? My mind is still sharp, been sharping it for a week now. Should be there in full minded ness.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


you gotta keep them on their toes!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Silver what kind of wool and what are you going to make??? or just adding to stash??
> ...


Ah so we have started our christmas things have we. I usually start last years christmas present in Jan. 
Jool earrings sound very nice for presents or for self?/
Hope you regained your senses after buying spree. You really must move books to better location, can't do with wall cave in.
Often get to second hand stores, but not always bargins so on to yarn shops for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I thought you like to do more than toes?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Seem there will be music provided by the very wee de de bided band and accorodionist
> ...


Acordding to him he is leaving axe home, so we will ply him with moonshine and watch him for signs of trouble. Jim will be there to keep an eyes on him...
We just have to have him play for the flinging dance don't you know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > sorry off to shop for an outfit to suit occasional of the passing.
> ...


Did they bury it then? You really must check for that behind the pub. Thats where they were last seen before they took them off to the home..


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Oh nonono, found already knitted Christmas things in bag!! Start Christmas things now???? hhahahahahhahahhahaha!!
Regained senses??? ahahahahahahahhahahhah!! NEVER!!!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Fanks, Yarni. You like to share?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sexy Saxy lucky you showed up Georgie was thinking of leaving with the chocolate fountain he brought along. Was thinking of bathen in that don't ya know. Sure had a nice talk with him. Said he would come to the dance with you,as long as you don't eat off the toes? hard for him to fling on heels don't you know.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


You just want to show off your lovely new bloomers, Yarni. Are they all ruffles and lace? Or strictly utilitarian?

Worried about how he treat accordion.

Me bring hooch, pints of it.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

OOOOOPs! Dat a sad mistake


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


I don't know what you are inferring!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sexy Saxy lucky you showed up Georgie was thinking of leaving with the chocolate fountain he brought along. Was thinking of bathen in that don't ya know. Sure had a nice talk with him. Said he would come to the dance with you,as long as you don't eat off the toes? hard for him to fling on heels don't you know.


I don't want him in heels; is he that short that he needs them?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Penny pincher,
Pewgin will be unable to attend, wanted to know if you could send her a couple of boxes of the fine wine so she could celebrate in her own way.. you know how she likes to celebrate. 
Know you are pinching the pennys, but you can just break out a few more of the boxes don't you know. Otherwise we will have to send the moonshine emptys, and she will not be to happy with that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Ruffle of course want to encourge attention to them
Not so much worried how he treats accordion o, more worried about him dancing with it after few pints myself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Sense never seem to find mine. 
Have been doing friendship scarf with squares from other site.
keeps the ripping out to keep thing going don't ya know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Not with the digging but coins would be a nice treat. May be able to use it at the meal and dance. Now that Herman is in the jail motel need to throw coins at other men to get them to fling with me. Unless can get Harold to bring it on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> OOOOOPs! Dat a sad mistake


So are you renting truck for fun er role?? Will the police be e scorting us???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


in fur ing eating chocolate toes there don't ya know


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy Saxy lucky you showed up Georgie was thinking of leaving with the chocolate fountain he brought along. Was thinking of bathen in that don't ya know. Sure had a nice talk with him. Said he would come to the dance with you,as long as you don't eat off the toes? hard for him to fling on heels don't you know.
> ...


He may be short of the heels that one, but they do come in a nice chocolate color.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Who Herman? He from Addams family? Who Harold?

Yarni not need to get coins for men to fling with her, she just shy. She need MOONSHINE! No shy after moonshine!
Luvly drawers all lacy, intoxicate men, just a little flick and they go MAAAAD

Yarni, I share fortune with you, you good friend.

Yes, hiring truck, policeman (Silver LOVE policeman), anything to make party go with BANG!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah my Herman such a grand man, but plain or pain ly, not an ounce of sense that one. Think in someway related to the Adams family. Har of old good friends with the her man. So ask him to escourt me to funeral. Would be nice as told him dance after.
Most agree with the lace drawers been out there practicing my flicking quite effected if I don't say.
Ah a little Moon shine will save the day,especial after the sad funeral.

You are so kind to share the coins with one. Tanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

so glad to know you have hired truck and oh so lovely escorts for truck. How many are you counting on?? Police of course.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

georg e of chocolate pudding and pie kissed the girls and made them cry.

When the girls came out to play Georg e Of chocolate ran away.

Wait until Saxy hears abaout this one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Silver of Charms you must certainly post pictures of your joowls, and knitting works does thou do them for charity??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You do know that two of the lady's friends will be attending said furneral. 
I hear they are quit a pair. Rosie of thorn, and Betty of Bop. Seem some kind of scandal is being gossip about the two. They seem to be on a pub crawl. 
We will have to keep an eye out on those two.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Not Rosie, not Betty of 'I hab a code id by dose'????
Need policemen surely then, but they all de seducted by the lovely Betty 
She went to see doctor about her code, he say

'"I got one too!" We lay down, side by side, I'm still here but the doctor died...' Oooooh Betty.

Rosie just cross in her cups, she fight.
Oh dear, oh dear, this not be the top social event of year..


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Silver of Charms you must certainly post pictures of your joowls, and knitting works does thou do them for charity??


You've seen the lamb, is there any need to say more? No charity would accept them, too sinister.....

Trying to knit for sale.......oh hahahahaha, scarves and toys and also will knit for babies in charity.

Is that jools or jowls, Yarni? Me trying to lose jowls, definitely not losing jools.

What you knit, Yarni? What a friendship scarf? You like Celtic patterns, yes?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah my Herman such a grand man, but plain or pain ly, not an ounce of sense that one. Think in someway related to the Adams family. Har of old good friends with the her man. So ask him to escourt me to funeral. Would be nice as told him dance after.
> Most agree with the lace drawers been out there practicing my flicking quite effected if I don't say.
> Ah a little Moon shine will save the day,especial after the sad funeral.
> 
> You are so kind to share the coins with one. Tanks.


You not shy, Yarni, you just naughty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Not Rosie, not Betty of 'I hab a code id by dose'????
> Need policemen surely then, but they all de seducted by the lovely Betty
> She went to see doctor about her code, he say
> 
> ...


You are so bright, Betty will be the trouble me thinks. Did not know she took a doctor out too. Was it the code thats done him in or the Bitty Betty, bopping the doctor up side the head?? 
Rosie cups alway crossed. Must have something to do with eyes that one. But this should please you many policemen will have to partol the event.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ah my Herman such a grand man, but plain or pain ly, not an ounce of sense that one. Think in someway related to the Adams family. Har of old good friends with the her man. So ask him to escourt me to funeral. Would be nice as told him dance after.
> ...


But one must prctice the fine arts in youth, me was naughty,but rice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Silver of Charms you must certainly post pictures of your joowls, and knitting works does thou do them for charity??
> ...


Ah you the lady of lamb. Where does if thou sail knitting??
must if be fun for you. 
Ah a good heart to share with charity . 
Sorry aboaut miss take with jools? Still want to see thy works.
Jowls seem we have a lot in common. As celebrated or morned the 6 of 5th birthday, have excepted the going of south in mind and body.
I do love the Celtic scarf thank you for sharing, I shall start it after find right yarn to do it.
The friendship of scarf is called that as ladies from other site decided that all should make 6x6 inches of squares and send on to others. I have dee side it to make it in to scarf, or a crowl. 
If like it you can go to Conneetion 4, lovely bunch of lady's from all over thee world. They shall welcome you with arms open. Sexy Saxy is one of them. Also a lady from the Emerald Isle. You shall enjoy thei r banter am sure.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Not Rosie, not Betty of 'I hab a code id by dose'????
> ...


Lots of policemen, yaaay!
I think it was the code in de head plus Betty's energy, maybe. She no bop de doctor that way. 
Cross-eyed Rosie, wasn't there a song called that? Poor Rosie, she always see double - but she always drunk. 
What we do about them?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Oh, one must always practice de fine arts, you must've been very very naughty, you have Hermann and Har of old, no Horable?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


I should think we should just stand back and watch them they both s eme to be a bit un der bal an c you know. off the rockers of the chairs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Rosie see the fourth when on the sauce don't you know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


One must always have a spared do ya know with parties an such old man et wear out after couple of flings.
I do knot it have a police following such as you.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

e n


theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Many fanks for de invitation. Where Connection 4? Love to be part of it.
As to selling, well, just not quite got round to that yet.... middle name prevarication - Helen Prevarication Love ...nononon. not lazy, not little bit, maybe just little bit, maybe lot, sssshhh.

Maybe post a picture of scarves, also like to see what you do?

Big plans for taking stall at big event, sell lots of small, some big things, next year maybe. Also jam, bread, crafts ... very BIG plans. Tomorrow the WORLD>>>>


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Oh my did not know Betty was such a bopp eroo that one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> e n
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> ...


the connection 4 is on right now in active topic,s or just type in connections 4 in search.Hope you will join them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> e n
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> ...


Ah not lazy just saving up for big sale to come. What is life with out the bigger the plans. Keeps one busy in tought for ba rain.
Shall poster scaves when complete'


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Pennypincher said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


okay, moonshine might be okay, then. might bring back memories for some,don't you think?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> georg e of chocolate pudding and pie kissed the girls and made them cry.
> 
> When the girls came out to play Georg e Of chocolate ran away.
> 
> Wait until Saxy hears abaout this one.


don't worry, I caught him


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Penny pincher, hope you can join us. Must celebrate the lives the ladies led . They sure got around.
> Ham is in the back shed, a little green, but will slice up nice for the feed. If coming bring wine we use a lot of it during dancing and Silver brings a couple of pints don't you know. Also may want to bring some nuts with you..


okay, but green ham? thought it was green eggs and ham. oh,well, at least something is green, so i'll be glad to join the party.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


yes Silver, do join us there.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Penny pincher,
> Pewgin will be unable to attend, wanted to know if you could send her a couple of boxes of the fine wine so she could celebrate in her own way.. you know how she likes to celebrate.
> Know you are pinching the pennys, but you can just break out a few more of the boxes don't you know. Otherwise we will have to send the moonshine emptys, and she will not be to happy with that.


will try to unpinch a few more pennies, can't have pengwin unhappy, now can we?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > georg e of chocolate pudding and pie kissed the girls and made them cry.
> ...


Just knew you would.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Pennypincher said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Penny pincher,
> ...


Ah a lady with a penny pincher heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Pennypincher said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Penny pincher, hope you can join us. Must celebrate the lives the ladies led . They sure got around.
> ...


Ah but seem so right for the flinging going on green ham.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

where the nuts have gone


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nuts


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

quite here today, Silver charm must be getting funeral in order Penny Pincher out buying the Pengwin box wine.
Saxy keeping up with George.
Pengwin off to wedding march.
I am left here all alone, Lonely I gumpy and lonely no one to pick on and call my own. 
Ah to heck with it doesn't go with the song I'm Mr. Lonely can't even do that one. 
Night Night Nuts where ever you are.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

The reports of my demise are greatly exagerated. I have been in hiding in order to mend my skirts. Edith M


silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > sorry off to shop for an outfit to suit occasional of the passing.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith M said:


> The reports of my demise are greatly exagerated. I have been in hiding in order to mend my skirts. Edith M
> 
> 
> silvercharms said:
> ...


How many skirts are you mending?? you may miss the funeral Silver charms must be busy too. No one is home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The funeral??
Seem Silver has gotten involve with the policemen who will be escourting the truck for the funeral. 
Must be doing the skirt fling with her new bloomers Hey?

Found out Herman is out of jail, sure hope he doesn't attempt a nother robbery of the police station. But you do know a man has to have his wine women and song.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

George said he may attend, likes the girls and making them cry.

Silver is charming the funeral director for to get a cheepie
price. Talk there may be a parade too.
Edith said she is not dead. Kirts her thingy now.
Pick up a car load of nuts. 
Penny has bought the wine boxes. 
What is left er to be if done her???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Will the cats be a loud at the fest tive attts.
Sure would make the fl un gs fun with ever one trying not to step on the the cats.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Seems weather may not hold for out dooret par raid down the main streeeeet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I wish I were an oscar meyer wie nor that is what I'd truly love to be.
for if I were and Oscar myere wie nor everone would be in love with me...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Before everyone goes baa list tick. 
and takes wronger.
Here we have hot of dog that song et goes with it.
They even have it a big and I do mean big et weiner(hot dog)
mob er bill
would fit nice lee in parade. IN fact have more than et one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Pick new flowers for cough fen. Lady came out to yell if at me.
Dah ask what me do ing. I re plyed what do her thick et I am doing . NIce bo k Had a problem running. as she seem to think chasing me with boooom was way to han dull it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edith oh Edith why has thou for say can us . We do et need a lot of skirts skirts to fling at par raid.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Thank you, Saxonlady, would like that very much.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh oh oh seems Gorgie Gourd e will lead the par raid.
What a nice choco late manet to do it.

Seams Sexy Saxie will be running right be hind...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh oh oh seems Gor gee will lead the par raid.
> What a nice choco late manet to do it.
> 
> Seams Sexy Sac if will be running right be hind...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> quite here today, Silver charm must be getting funeral in order Penny Pincher out buying the Pengwin box wine.
> Saxy keeping up with George.
> Pengwin off to wedding march.
> I am left here all alone, Lonely I gumpy and lonely no one to pick on and call my own.
> ...


Poor Yarni, all cold and dipey


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

You not, Yarni, you lots of fiends, lots anlots...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

And anyway you know you LIKE being owl


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

But keeping right to the point


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh so funny good one Silver, your the best...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh thou Penny of Pincher new wine de wer has open in the town. 
Called Pen win Finer box wine from France.
Must get there early

As seem's boxes of Francey Wind disappears faster than speed of lighting.

Seem Owener is sampling new baxes of Frenchie stuff.
So supplys are limited

Also need some for the funeral you know. 
Silver and I needed to sample to make sure it was the right 
tastes for such a grand group of people. Wouldn't want one to have to bad taste in wine you know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > quite here today, Silver charm must be getting funeral in order Penny Pincher out buying the Pengwin box wine.
> ...


Ah you know so well how alone one can get when one is alone in a lone ley place on the lon lee post. that only fits one lone of lee place. Also must say vertigo is causing head down.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> And anyway you know you LIKE being owl


Seems doctor said ver tea go is why need biggee glasses.

Don't I just look posh in the new glasses.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Real vertigo?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> You not, Yarni, you lots of fiends, lots anlots...


Think it has something to do with the wine and party she is attending.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Real vertigo?


No just seem george was passing by. Also most fell off my post on that one...

He was wearing chocolate suit you know and diet I'm on to fit in my fling skirt made me a wee bite of hung er ree.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> But keeping right to the point


So Son is going a bit wild again I see. New hare of cut.

Wow can't see the ear ring of cor zee mine ears have been 
ringing since band started practicing outside wind ohh.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Ah, I see, vertigo like THIS


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Talk only in pictures, very upset. How did party go? Cannot remember - only conga line with policemen - did I do anything unseemly?
Oh dear, sore head, awful thirst, room going round....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Talk only in pictures, very upset. How did party go? Cannot remember - only conga line with policemen - did I do anything unseemly?
> Oh dear, sore head, awful thirst, room going round....


Ah the fling . Seem you and the policeman got engaged after conga line. Then the whoopies began . Wow you sure know how to fling your skirt there girl. whens the wedding?
Don't know if you were unseemly. Not seeing well myself. Sore head from hitting congo person next to you.
You miss Edith skirt changing ever 15 min's. Wow was she a fancy one that one. Thats why we haven't seen her for a bit.
The band and accordion player were really good, until you took the accordion out, thought you could play it better. You had George on one side of accordion and you on the other handle and when the fling started you gave it a good tune by pulling it out and over some chaps head. Policeman really upset about that one.
Seem Sexy Saxy miss out the george parade and George did chocolate with maude. She was really flinging around didn't have the bloomers on ya know. The gossip around town is really going full speed about that one. 
Herman not much better gave me a highland fling over wall. Lucky I was in the wine bind as nothing hurt. 
Other then that we got them in there new dirt home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I pick itch weed this morning something one must never touch with bare hands... It burns and itches at same time.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Talk only in pictures, very upset. How did party go? Cannot remember - only conga line with policemen - did I do anything unseemly?
> ...


Oh,oh, glad I don't remember - most unseemly. Hit Herman 
hard when you see him, oh you in wine bind too?

Here bad news, when dug behind cell, there nothing!! Edith and Ada spent it all! Buying skirts, and drink and having high old time - sorry Yarni, nothing to share.

Oh well, had nothing before, so not much difference now....


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I pick itch weed this morning something one must never touch with bare hands... It burns and itches at same time.


Oh, nasty. Read a remedy once, to keep hands in hottest possible water for a while, gives relief for long enough to get to sleep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh for got to mention Mert, going around and telling everyone how bad we were acting. 

Had to tell her we had to sen them off with a bang. Followed her around all night and ever time she complained took the symbols out and banged them together. She was not to happy. Speading all over town that I was a little nasty as her head was bothering her and she had to go to doctor. Not on good terms now, blamed me for her mental upset.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Reason for Herman fling and wall


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Reason for Herman fling and wall


And they had how many glasses?

But who Mert?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Reason for Herman fling and wall
> ...


Oh see is the one from other villiage, that causes all the trouble. You probably don't remember her.

seem you were to busy getting starry eyed over your policeman, and wine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glasses they went throught most of the drinks those two. could barely make it out of fling good thing they knew how to crawl.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Must have soar heads this morning, or are they used to it?

Never found that policeman again, wonder where he went.....


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thou Penny of Pincher new wine de wer has open in the town.
> Called Pen win Finer box wine from France.
> Must get there early
> 
> ...


okay, will check out the prices, gotta pinch those pennies, you know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Must have soar heads this morning, or are they used to it?
> 
> Never found that policeman again, wonder where he went.....


You still soaring gee must have had really stronge after effect.

I have seen him walking pass your house ever day probably wants ring back. Huge stone did you lose it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So I am sleeping then had this really weired dream. 

Dreamt he had to have all F's as had given away all my F"s
had to go find some. Wasn't easy but found lots of them. Guess what I had the most F's. I won.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Must have soar heads this morning, or are they used to it?
> ...


Stone, what stone? Oh very much dear, I don't got no stone.... have to leave the area, incogniter. Don't want no breach of promise case, have to appear before Judge Judy - aaargh!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So I am sleeping then had this really weired dream.
> 
> Dreamt he had to have all F's as had given away all my F"s
> had to go find some. Wasn't easy but found lots of them. Guess what I had the most F's. I won.


Well, Fs are easier to find; try finding *^s - now that's hard, and I'm missing quite a lot. Going upstairs and floating down sometimes you can catch 'em, but then it turns velvet blue and very soft, maybe Tuesday, and the hymn numbers are all hanging from the tree branches. Popcorn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


It was one he pick up off the floor . ah but Judge Judy will rule in your favor as policeman was over the top with the glasses of beer and wine, and yah do know he was promiseing ever women a stone if they would have a fling with him. think you were the only one who flung him.. Seem a little green in the face when you were done dancing with him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > So I am sleeping then had this really weired dream.
> ...


Oh I am so sorry you are havaing S issues today. At least popcorn can be ate,or e ten.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

At least we can dream. 
About that green policeman, how many others he propose to? No breach of promise then, haha Will keep the ring, stone just glass.
S for sanity? Always have those issues, plumb crazy, worse on Wednesdays for some reason.....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

He proposed to all who would dance with him. Think he will be worried abaout walking through Village for a bit, so as not to meet up with the lady's. 

Sane whose sane, don't think there is a sane one here. 
wednesday hey have to get to the bottom of this issue.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He proposed to all who would dance with him. Think he will be worried abaout walking through Village for a bit, so as not to meet up with the lady's.
> 
> Sane whose sane, don't think there is a sane one here.
> wednesday hey have to get to the bottom of this issue.


Perhaps I hang about a bit, see if he remembers me.....Silver does love policemen.
Wednesday come after Tuesday, that the problem.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > He proposed to all who would dance with him. Think he will be worried abaout walking through Village for a bit, so as not to meet up with the lady's.
> ...


How could he forget you. You were doing the boppy boppy all around the dance floor.

My problem is Thursday insane doing everthing skipped doing rest of week. Then comes the weekend when I can seat around and look good. :roll: :roll:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


That good idea!

Been very mad on ebay buying yarn - VERY mad. But it lovely. When it come. Lovely frilly scarves, with glitter - lots of other barlgains.

Me like Pennypincher, love to save money. That is, to spend on other things I like. How about you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Ah so Wed. wasn't bad at all Lot of stash, less money , But so much more fun than spending on other unnecessary things. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Wednesday come after Tuesday, wrong order, you see. 

And yes, lots less money, lots more stash, including delicious things been avoiding like frilly scarf yarn, chinchilla yarn for lovely furry scarves .....bliss!

What you like, Yarni? Bamboo, cashmere, silk...?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

A flying Empress whizzing past but time to just say HELLO


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Wednesday come after Tuesday, wrong order, you see.
> 
> And yes, lots less money, lots more stash, including delicious things been avoiding like frilly scarf yarn, chinchilla yarn for lovely furry scarves .....bliss!
> 
> What you like, Yarni? Bamboo, cashmere, silk...?


Bliss, you sound like you have made a good bunch of yarn lady.
Love all the above. Son was suppose to bring back cashmere from China. Had time to play ping pong, but forgot yarn. Even soon to be wife upset about that one. As have ask him 4 times to bring it back. Did bring me a yard of red silk cloth, but that time ask for silk yarn. So much for men in this family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> A flying Empress whizzing past but time to just say HELLO


Ah just whizz on have a grand time at the wedding. Found your crown I see.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Wednesday come after Tuesday, wrong order, you see.
> ...


What you do with a yard of silk cloth, make hankies? Need enough to make lovely blouse or skirt or both, even dressing gown. Men no good.

Tattoo it onto his hand, he remember. Cut one side his hair off, he remember. What about cut off finger? Certainly bring back red material then.

DH just the same. Forget what he doing between one breath and the next - unfortunately he remember breathe.

Men just no good, even policeman he run when saw me - only smiling and waving the ring!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


silk would like to know to put it in cupboard, been there a while. 
You have some good ideas about fixing son. But this is how I got it figure out now his lady after him. She will nag him to death before next trip to china. Should get better realizes.

You do know men have selective hearing. :roll: Here all you have to do is mention food or man thing and hears quite well. 
Ah so Policeman ranning away now, wonder who will catch him first. Nice to wave ring around maybe you could take him to Judge Judy, I can be a witness. Plus you would win this one. Nay best to just keep him on the run that one.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Selective hearing?? DH invented it ...sent him to Dr's to have hearing tested, sure he VERY deaf - but no he fine.
Guess what, now I got selective hearing too - it work very well!

DH leave table, he forget to finish meal, FOOD! forget to finish cup of tea, forget why he gone to shop, always like this, head full of important ishoos like politics, stars, weather, sums......

I also find selective forgetting VERY HANDY, no do ironing any more. They want it ironed, they know where iron is....

Men just no good - except son who very nice


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Oh :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Must now take your suggestion and have selective hearing too good idea should have thought of that a long time ago. 
Mine also forget only remembers lumber yards Walmart, buys then comes home can't find, and ask me where it is??? The lastest one was Coming out side to ask if we had any crab salad left. Had to ask is arm broken again. Can't seem to find refrigerate and handle. Hows that for being off in the brain department.
At least taught sons how to wash cook ect. to late for the hubby it seems. Tell everyone he retired and I am just tired. :XD: :shock:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

{Clutching missmolly's WIP to my chest.}
Hand over the chocolate if U ever want to see this WIP again! ROFL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> {Clutching missmolly's WIP to my chest.}
> Hand over the chocolate if U ever want to see this WIP again! ROFL


Hey hey doing best to find chocolate for her. Best be nice we have policeman ranning around here. Hang in there missmolly
will find the chocolate soon. I think someone is eating it right now. Get back to you soon.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Dsynr said:
> 
> 
> > {Clutching missmolly's WIP to my chest.}
> ...


Can't speak properly, mouth full... OK that's better, who was it who lost chocolate?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Was't me who lost it. Last time I check it was on the counter in the kitchen. In fact it was like two bags full.
Don't know who has eaten it all. 
Gee no one can speak with a mouth full. 
Sorry missmolly, Maybe you could leave wip with her she can finish them up. Nay know that one won't work.
I have called in Detective Verner. He found some chocolate finger prints on counter. Here we go again, always getting into something.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Detective Verner, who he? Never mind, he a policeman. He want to take my fingerprints? 

A kidnapped WIP very serious; missmolly need support. Or will she pay ransom? Lots of chocolate - I volunteer to carry ransom to kidnapper. 

How will WIP survive? Needs constant attention, will go loose and unravel, might even pull needles out - ohhhh!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Mine asks where in fridge, I tell him grid reference number which I make up. He no find it funny. He never find Silver funny.

Alas Silver no teach son, she spoil him, not good for future

That good, he retired and I'm just tired!! How true - retirement just mean more work.....


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> A flying Empress whizzing past but time to just say HELLO


hello!!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> A flying Empress whizzing past but time to just say HELLO


Hi Pengwyn,
You in great hurry again. Batman after you? Whizzzzzzz - there she goes.......


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Detective Verner, who he? Never mind, he a policeman. He want to take my fingerprints?
> 
> A kidnapped WIP very serious; missmolly need support. Or will she pay ransom? Lots of chocolate - I volunteer to carry ransom to kidnapper.
> 
> How will WIP survive? Needs constant attention, will go loose and unravel, might even pull needles out - ohhhh!


Detective Verner his the one who lives over in La La Land villiage. Quite a nice fellow, as good looking as Jym if I do say so.He all ready has your finger prints seem you hauled away a lot of chocolate there lady.
Don't think you will have to carry much Chocolate as you have already have had enough. 
Seem WIP's have already lost their needles, MissMolly on the war path and we will have to contain her. Her needles are flying and she swears she will use them if force too. Yarn is a flying ever which way. Can't rewined it as spead across half the villiage leading to person who started it in the first place. Oh what to do. Maybe we could have arewind festival with all villagers taking part. Offer door prize, of new yarn balls. Or maybe a fling dance with donations at the door of new winer balls of yarn. Must get our thinking hats on to solve this problem me thinks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > A flying Empress whizzing past but time to just say HELLO
> ...


Seeeeeem we have another whizzing passing by. Wonder if it's the chocolate fairy. Or possible a helper to the WIP's stealer..

Looks like we will have to put the chocolate in the safe. Just can't trust anyone in the villiage until person of said yarn wrapping is caught. Oh what are we to do??????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Detective Verner, who he? Never mind, he a policeman. He want to take my fingerprints?
> ...


As an added thought Silver stay away from Verner, Know how much you like a man in uniform. Could distract him, don't ya know.Don't start any trouble there girl.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


No, no, just a little help detecting, that's all, and keep an eye on the chocolate, that's all.
What we do about this village all wrapped up in yarn? No-one able to leave house!
Good idea of yours, big prize to one who presents biggest ball of wind-up yarn, but think it has to be better than a door, Yarni... what if they not need one, or don't like style/


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm trying to figure out which WIP to bring....ok, move over, I'm bringing it all!!! :shock:


No U can't! There's no room for all of it! I need lost of room to spread out my BLANKIES! U can bring two or three, & that's all....The p'leecemens will be watching. 
I'm also bringing my homemade peach jack hooch, U have to bring yer own glasses and seen eye dog since it makes U go bline!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


No, Yarni, etc., it means a prize AT the door, not IS the door! My DH tole me!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


A prise at the door = it sound like burglary, breaking in to enter. Have to tell Detective Verner, keep a look-out. I'll help him.

Meanwhile this poor kidnapped WIP is languishing, maybe unravelling, very sad... What can we do?

I reckon we pay ransom - large truckload chocolate, me in charge.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Oh my I go off to the tea totaler library book sale and it's the talk of the town. Had to do the crab crawl to get in windows. Recovered from that the the scissors came out and we spent morning cutting yarn . Only to have a few show up. Police all around town cutting yarn so others can move on. Just a bad scene for all. 
Afraid won't have ball winder as so many pieaces all over. Someone sugguested building house cozy for the home. 
My what nexts.
Seems chocolate George eaten all up Saxy will not be happy. Empress should be back soon. Seem throne has taken a battering. used to spread yarn around. Oh what to do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to figure out which WIP to bring....ok, move over, I'm bringing it all!!! :shock:
> ...


Ah Your back Barbara Ann will not be happy with the trouble you have caused in the town. You had best be careful as she is sharping her needles, and best move it out of rocker.. I suppose your excuse for all the WIP's unraveling was the hoochies. Her dog was wrap up in yarn and could not see to help her and she fell a great deal. Have you know morals. The police are on your trail, all they have to do is follow the yarn and chocolate trail.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Ah your husband?? Does he know what you have done to villiage?? He will when policeman is the door moving it .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Dsynr said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Must know why Detective Verner and you arrived to late to stop yarn wraps. some in villiage said Detective Vern jump out of truck with smile on face, and when you came out chocolate kisses on cheek. Seem you were being very cheekie there lady.

What to do grab a broom, villiage blaming us for setting up Nutty club house in villiage. Expect us to clean up the mess Dsynr caused. Plus Barbara Ann on rampage. If Dsynr shows up at club house We will have to put her in naught chair in corner. She will have her blankie covering her. Can't beleive what she has done.
Empress Pengwin, will not be really upset about throne one leg missing and throne leaning to side. 
Suppose you will be by Detedtive Verners side . You do have to return chocolate what is left of it you know.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think Dsynr needs to go into the corner. Damn! I was here first and I get to bring all the wips I can carry!!!!

As for the blankets, nice....I can use one while i'm sitting in my rocker with my VERY sharp needles. 

By the way...police are watching this nut house!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I think Dsynr needs to go into the corner. Damn! I was here first and I get to bring all the wips I can carry!!!!
> 
> As for the blankets, nice....I can use one while i'm sitting in my rocker with my VERY sharp needles.
> 
> By the way...police are watching this nut house!


About time you got some control over dsynr. She is off her rocker and yours too.
Police the whole town is watching this place because of her and her antic. We on the other hand have behaved in a lady like fashion. O.K. a few of us. Oh what the heck we all have our moments lately.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Who are you calling a lady??? Not me, I hope. I strongly protest at being called a lady. Why, it's worse than being called madman - I mean MADAM.

The police are watching the nut-house? I'll be right over!

The rumours about Detective Verner and I are no more than that, just rumours. He just happens to be very fond of chocolate too.

Village ought to be glad of wool cocoon, it very - damn, I've forgotten the word - anyway you know what I mean, keeps the village warm...

Little birds can take bits of wool for nests. Oh no, build very big nests and trees gradually fall over - what we started?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Must not blame us it's dsynr fault . Mad women more like it. Explain chocolate kisses on cheek??

Think birds are very smart build them big, can use more than once. 
What do villager's know? You are so right we added a little warmth to the place.
Nutty club house surrounded and Detective Vern knee asking for you?? What did you do know???


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Weeellll- chocolate kisses, chocolate kisses ... those little sweeties that look like lips but made from chocolate???

Well, I dunno, what Detective Verner been saying??

I plead the fifth amendment.

Have the police got riot gear on? I hate when that happens, can never see who or what they like. 

What I do? 
Innocently wending my way down street, whistling a little ditty, hands behind back, looking up at de sky when BIG bag of chocolate fall down from de sky just at feet.

I say Thank you, God, and pick it up. So it MINE. Not share with no-one, not nohow, never.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Innocently wending my way down street, whistling a little ditty, hands behind back, looking up at de sky when BIG bag of chocolate fall down from de sky just at feet.
> 
> I say Thank you, God, and pick it up. So it MINE. Not share with no-one, not nohow, never.


Geezzz!!! Stingy little woman aren't ya!

don't worry about the Popo, i hit the plants in the basement. You know what ones i'm talking about...ssshhhhhh!!! :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine, mine, all mine, I say!! MY chocolate!!

You have killed all my geraniums??? How could you DO that?
Don't try to hush it up, you plant-slayer, you...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

News lady's Mr. Harvey the owner of the chocolate and hardware shop was peekling in the club house window when I was there. You know how funny a little man he is. He wanted to tell me he would have a new supply of chocolate in next week. He said a Detective Verner and (some strange women with chocolate llps) and two policemen,also chocolate lips stop and demanded all the chocolate, as it was need for ransom for something called WIP"s. As you know he doesn't hear that well,so does not really know what is going on. Said new supply will be in next week. As he always gives out free samples I figure if we all hit his shop twice a day should have a new supply by next week or so. That's if said lady keeps her hands out of cupboard. 
Is Barbara Ann killing plants again. Well we will have to think of away to clog her feet again. Isn't there enough to worry about. All though have notices of late she seem to be staying in the basement a lot. Towns people in an uproar about our cleaning up yarn. What do they want. All can't be done in a couple of day's. So could you possible sweet talk some of men in villiage. Sure with your charms we could get them to help.In fact sure if you really go into overdrive could get them to do all. Just watch out for wives of said men, sure will cause an uproar. Has anyone heard from or seen Dsynk??
sure would like to tell her were to put her needles and WIP's. Don't suppose she will sneak in again until all has calmed down.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

as for all the plants, weeding garden is a royal pain in the buttock! Since it is royal, maybe Penguin should be doing it. As for me, it's just as well to get the lawn mower out and run the #@$% things down!

Oh and be careful, I seem to have misplaced my little dpn. Watch before you sit!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I had a little private chat with Mr. Harvey too. He's saving some dark chocolate just for me. Sometimes it pays to do small favors. So that one chocolate that Silvercharms and her army of popo won't get!!!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> News lady's Mr. Harvey the owner of the chocolate and hardware shop was peekling in the club house window when I was there. You know how funny a little man he is. He wanted to tell me he would have a new supply of chocolate in next week. He said a Detective Verner and (some strange women with chocolate llps) and two policemen,also chocolate lips stop and demanded all the chocolate, as it was need for ransom for something called WIP"s. As you know he doesn't hear that well,so does not really know what is going on. Said new supply will be in next week. As he always gives out free samples I figure if we all hit his shop twice a day should have a new supply by next week or so. That's if said lady keeps her hands out of cupboard.
> Is Barbara Ann killing plants again. Well we will have to think of away to clog her feet again. Isn't there enough to worry about. All though have notices of late she seem to be staying in the basement a lot. Towns people in an uproar about our cleaning up yarn. What do they want. All can't be done in a couple of day's. So could you possible sweet talk some of men in villiage. Sure with your charms we could get them to help.In fact sure if you really go into overdrive could get them to do all. Just watch out for wives of said men, sure will cause an uproar. Has anyone heard from or seen Dsynk??
> sure would like to tell her were to put her needles and WIP's. Don't suppose she will sneak in again until all has calmed down.


Sweet talk- now that I can do... lots of chocolate still left from extra-ordinary windfall, hope they like chocolate, or could bribe the wives, that MUCH better idea.

Still can't remember word for keeping village warm - where brain, anyone seen it?

But village not grateful, think of bunnies and birds and all little creature who now have huge mansions to live in, also spiders, they like warm too. Really great eco benefit, lil waspies and bees and daddylonglegs all warm and comfy with 3 floors living space and balconies and basements - they never have before.

Probably eco-tourists come from all over just to see...colourful too. Barn-storming with a purpose...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I had a little private chat with Mr. Harvey too. He's saving some dark chocolate just for me. Sometimes it pays to do small favors. So that one chocolate that Silvercharms and her army of popo won't get!!!


Ooooh Betty! Small favours??

Where he keep his dark choc?

Silvercharms have bigger favours....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> as for all the plants, weeding garden is a royal pain in the buttock! Since it is royal, maybe Penguin should be doing it. As for me, it's just as well to get the lawn mower out and run the #@$% things down!
> 
> Oh and be careful, I seem to have misplaced my little dpn. Watch before you sit!


Jym does the weeding . Heard him muttering out back side.Oh mean outside.
Not to worry about dpn. Found them and howled like a dog. Gee can't you keep an eye on them. Stop sharping them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > News lady's Mr. Harvey the owner of the chocolate and hardware shop was peekling in the club house window when I was there. You know how funny a little man he is. He wanted to tell me he would have a new supply of chocolate in next week. He said a Detective Verner and (some strange women with chocolate llps) and two policemen,also chocolate lips stop and demanded all the chocolate, as it was need for ransom for something called WIP"s. As you know he doesn't hear that well,so does not really know what is going on. Said new supply will be in next week. As he always gives out free samples I figure if we all hit his shop twice a day should have a new supply by next week or so. That's if said lady keeps her hands out of cupboard.
> ...


Ah holding back the chocolate seem Dsynr isn't only one on chocolate feast.
Villiage will not settle down after this one lady can't seem to see why to keep yarn. Even knitter's in villiage call it a mess. Don't want to deal with winding balls of yarn.
Just what we need Eco-tourists coming on that will be another panic. 
Space what space Seem they have been dropping outside door. We will have to use windows now.Egads we need to round up Dsynk, she started the mess.

Heard you stop at the candy shop, to butter up Harvey. Enough chocolate . How about wine, to boxes full,and good taste tonly the best for us you know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I had a little private chat with Mr. Harvey too. He's saving some dark chocolate just for me. Sometimes it pays to do small favors. So that one chocolate that Silvercharms and her army of popo won't get!!!
> ...


Ho so you are already using your Silver charms on Harvey. Go ask him where dark choc is. He is on to you after explaining the choc. kisses.
Seem you and and a few good men(police ect.) stop by said shop for a restock. Know thats cause uproar too. Villiage in up roar. Think you are become a chocolate addict. Must get head screwed on right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I had a little private chat with Mr. Harvey too. He's saving some dark chocolate just for me. Sometimes it pays to do small favors. So that one chocolate that Silvercharms and her army of popo won't get!!!


Just knew you would get to him, You must have twisted his arm a little to much. Seen's promise of visiting him everyday is not coming on and he is upset about that.

Saw that you and Silver are in competition with the chocolate . Be careful of Vernie he is helping Silver out. They really do not play fair. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ho no seems someone park couch and ten horse's on sife of TNCH> Does"nt any one know where throne leg is? Just know she will be very upset first time she sets in it. 

Also Jym refuses to pick up horse messages on the grounds. 
I say move the horses and clean up yourself we have enough problems here.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Would get head screwed on right but brain gone AWOL and nobody see it anywhere. May have gone and burrowed into deep wool to escape - poor brain, not been treating it right.

What to do? Developing allergy to chocolate - alas!!!

Vern won't like that; he find other chocolate kisses. Did you know Barbara Anne play darts with her needles? Or she knit with darts, dunno which.

Here, brainie, brainie, brainie.....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Brainie last saw in woods many woods, so knock on it. 
Lair lair pants on fire.Just know you are using the al er gee excuse to make one think(with know brains) to hoard chocolate.
Vern seem to be st ruck on you with choc late bin ge
Thats why Jym was seen with the knee doles ticking all over his head.
She will drive him off don't ya k now. Boy I can not wa it for th at one. We shell have to carry on with all the worker around he er.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Se ams six gl asses of very b est wine helps one to see the light. or lose it. 
Feel muchs bat ter a boat the por bad ly's going on.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Six hic glassesh of whine you feel batter -till tomorrow morning, chocolate no leave you with hangover, who like wine kisses, also allergy to whine where my brain someone has kidnap it what I do they want chocolate AND whine ransom and there none left can you live without brain for long or will you be happier that's what I think I'll be happier without brain so no need worry


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It seem we are having a chocolate problem on here


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

And its nut's


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I Did Not Escape

They Gave Me

A Day Pass


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It seem we are having a chocolate problem on here


yes chocolate problem very pressing will go raid the cupboard altho' am allergic - true - but what the heck, when the brain's gone what else can you do nice pic of distraught person MISSING CHOCOLAT


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have some jelly beans. I'm willing to share.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And its nut's


that squirrel - brief panic - is squirrel? yes, is squirrel won't find nuts up telegraph pole unless someone still there fixing it not nuts he can eat


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I Did Not Escape
> 
> They Gave Me
> 
> A Day Pass


This very good, Yarni, this I remember. Very useful. Like bus ticket. Would bus ticket work?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I have some jelly beans. I'm willing to share.


Barbara Ann very kind. Sweet fix essential ... going cold turkey here....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > And its nut's
> ...


That ain't no telegraph pole, that's a man's leg! :shock: That squirrel is hunting for "nuts"! :shock: :shock:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Ooops! That painful ... sure it was squirrel? Disguised ex, perhaps?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Trust all this nut fixing does not interfere with procreation.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


and Silvercharms if perchance your have missed your card on 'tuther' thread here it is again .....


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you very much Pengwin! Nice card. 

Are those ever so slightly drinky little Pengwins?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Thank you very much Pengwin! Nice card.
> 
> Are those ever so slightly drinky little Pengwins?


Nooooooo, but these are .....


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely birthday card, little drinky Pengwins.....

Is that you at the bottom, wearing your crown? And holding a sceptre?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Lovely birthday card, little drinky Pengwins.....
> 
> Is that you at the bottom, wearing your crown? And holding a sceptre?


Indeed it is!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OH NO! I missed a Birthday Party???? :shock:


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OH NO! I missed a Birthday Party???? :shock:


Oh good - means we can have another one!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

PARTY! PARTY! PARTY!

I'm bringing some very nice wine. Maybe some vodka too.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

The Empress declares a feast of the finest order. Sixteen courses of the highest quality. Suggestions please. AS for Vodka - not sure, but Remy Martin with tonic and sucre is highly delicious especially served as a long pre-dinner drink. Wine, wine, wine and more wine - a must.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Right, wine and vodka, I'll bring the chocolate - eclairs, anyone? And I've got lots of party squeakers, and balloons that make funny noises - oh and crisps...This IS going to be a noisy party, isn't it?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Right, wine and vodka, I'll bring the chocolate - eclairs, anyone? And I've got lots of party squeakers, and balloons that make funny noises - oh and crisps...This IS going to be a noisy party, isn't it?


Absolutely! I'll be there! :mrgreen:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Right, wine and vodka, I'll bring the chocolate - eclairs, anyone? And I've got lots of party squeakers, and balloons that make funny noises - oh and crisps...This IS going to be a noisy party, isn't it?
> ...


What's your speciality - you dance on tables, play the spoons, crack nuts with teeth?

I sing the blues, loudly.... it's not a good noise, but it IS noise


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


I can't play the spoons, but I can play with them! I can and do dance on tables, no can't crack nuts with teeth, paid too much to keep these teeth as it is. BUT I can tie the stem of cherries with my tongue!!!!! :shock:  :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A Party?? thought it would only last one day.Seems we are having a over hang, to follow. 

Do not thou know 16 course follow byt wine can cause one to not be of present mind to deside what one may do it today if I must if say if one is win knee and chalk ing and cake ing one must pay an off ful pur ice for said part day. on thy bott day.

So Em pur es has started the par tay. Had to stepif a way far far a way as hub e could not find ity pan for to scam bee eggs. So now must be in show er to make boo dee clean to put on clo tay to a tended pur dee.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

.........who ate all the cherries?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> .........who ate all the cherries?


Wasn't me ....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > .........who ate all the cherries?
> ...


Hmmmm....I'm watching you. I see those cherries on your head! :hunf:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

....goes to get a napkin to wipe Pengwin's face.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


.... I've left the stalks so that you can tie knots in them!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Good Girl! :mrgreen:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherries, why seem some are off the chocolates and into cherry's. Why I ask myself? Seem we can see who is doing it. 
I myself would prefer chocolate covered cherries. But then I am a little off the taste of eating cherries maybe a cherry wine?? 
Hey what is going on here. 
Sounds like an upper crusted thing. 
Sliver Charms are you doing the cherry thing?? 
why do we have to change to cherry's new decree one ask. 
the Empress seem to be testing her wings??
Barbara Ann watch that one, she can slip away you know on ice.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes Yarnlady, I'm aware the Empress is a slippery one! Did you see she ate me cherries???? At least she left the stems for me to tie with my tongue. Buy the cherrie itself taste so much better. And yes, we can definetly dip them in chocolate!!! Especially dark chocolate. Yummy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Seem we can't trust a pickie cherry picker?? 

She always waved from her berg, when passing by

Guess we can't trust a winging Pengwin, especailly one who is crowned???
Or spec tors and been crowned. 
She flys through the ice with the greatest of easy she the flying pengwin on bell e you see.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Seem we can't trust a pickie cherry picker??
> 
> She always waved from her berg, when passing by
> 
> ...


She flies through the air on a flying trapeze
this daring YOUNG pengwin is aiming to please.
So once you have seen her, you all will agree
the best you can do is to fall on your knees - and bow!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bow wowing vowing to get up as knees have been giving out with all the bow wowing.

Oh please please get off your trapeze you keep hitting us with your flippers.Do not like to do the flying off the berg.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I like cherry brandy, lots. I like it lots. I like lots of it, too.

You a tongue-twister, Barbara Ann? She shells shee shells on the shee shore, she plucks pheasants she a pheasant plucker's daughter - nonono not that one, where that come from?

Yes, lots of cherry brandy. Hic. Say trying that after rots and chots of berry landry.

Pengwin, I see you up there on your trapeze, you a stunning picture, but do stop flipping Yarni and everyone. You fall off, you know....


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Where everyone gone?

Echoey in here all alone - scary. I know, I whistle.....

Oops! Pengwin's trapeze still swinging - spooky.

Guys, you guys, come out, it not funny!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Where everyone gone?
> 
> Echoey in here all alone - scary. I know, I whistle.....
> 
> ...


Pengwin's cousin Knicky Knocky Knoo is lurking on that trapeze, beware .....ghosties are about


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Up up and and away ... on a jolly jaunt tomorrow, see where the Pengwin is going -


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thats a long down ward side in life. i think the pengwin flippers walk would be more comfortable.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> I like cherry brandy, lots. I like it lots. I like lots of it, too.
> 
> You a tongue-twister, Barbara Ann? She shells shee shells on the shee shore, she plucks pheasants she a pheasant plucker's daughter - nonono not that one, where that come from?
> 
> ...


Oh my Sliver Of charms ssssooooooooooooooooo early in the day, move over will join to you to the cherry berry of brandy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Where everyone gone?
> ...


Boo boo to cousin Knicky Knocky Knoo, you can't hide , we will find you .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Seem we can't trust a pickie cherry picker??
> ...


Does knock kneed count??? as a bow?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Where everyone gone?
> 
> Echoey in here all alone - scary. I know, I whistle.....
> 
> ...


We were here, just you were in the cherry brandy bottle and we could not see ya. Just follow the frip drips and we will show uupppppp well maybe we can't as your vision seem blurrred.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Where everyone gone?
> ...


Knicky Knacky Knoo???? - Kno, kno, kno.....That a skeleton, no skeletons in pengwyns - whoooo is it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

what is the greatness of cherries, once they have been eaten . You feel nothing but the pits.

Silver Of Charms has brought Detective friend over to con sume much drinking of the Cherry bran day . They seem to leaning a little toward star of board. 

Then one Silver of Charms yelling where is everone. We were here, but she was there.
So itt iis clear where we was.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Up up and and away ... on a jolly jaunt tomorrow, see where the Pengwin is going -


High above everyone, Pengwyn - why you prefer that?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Where everyone gone?
> ...


Yarni, have had brilliant idea, came to me when I was all alone and so scared, and maybe just a leetle buzzy

Listen, a whistling choir touring the country whistling the classics!

Can you whistle, Yarni? Beethoven's Fifth good to start on...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> what is the greatness of cherries, once they have been eaten . You feel nothing but the pits.
> 
> Silver Of Charms has brought Detective friend over to con sume much drinking of the Cherry bran day . They seem to leaning a little toward star of board.
> 
> ...


Silver of Charms do not yell, she very ladylike in all her demeanour. Anyway, Yarni you were hard 'a port, and that very hard drink, no wonder you seeing detectives all over the place.

Where were you? Silver very scared, it not clear at all....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It wasn't so hard of port nice drink if you know what I mean. 
You were having a little sway with the Det and you don't remember.

See empty bottles all over, you sure were tilting to the front there. 

Whats with the cherry pits and choco melted?? Was it new game we were playing.

I can hear Pengwin screaming can you must be on the down ward slide.. 
Barbara Ann must have had a cherry fill up by know all is quite with her.l
Gee everone is a little off right now. Must be as weekend is coming up. Calm down I say.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Can not whistle but can sing off key very loud. Bee the oven kick me out in the fifth don't ya know.
What doe he know? has no taste in fine mu sic.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

That good, just what we need - loud and off-key, me too.

You think Bluegrass be better? Could be banjos and you singing -


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Blue of grass, I could do a drum boom boom boom, and dance around and sing very load and stomp my feet. Would be such a nice sound don't you think.I can really let out a load song and really off key.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Blue of grass, I could do a drum boom boom boom, and dance around and sing very load and stomp my feet. Would be such a nice sound don't you think.I can really let out a load song and really off key.


A one-woman-band, Yarni, that's just the job!

A whistling choir with a one-woman-band!! We'll take the country by storm -

You got cymbals to play with your ankles, harmonica to play with your mouf, drums at the front and squeaker under the elbow - we could do Elvis songs (love Elvis)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you think that Elvis would turn over and come to haunt us with the songs and nosie we could make. Might be a good thing to lighten up his mood. He really has become a dead one hasn't he.

Yes it would do this country good to have a storm. Yea hoo,
Think we would fit right in with every country. 
They may not understand but am sure they would get the hang of the umph papa papas.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Elvis soon start spinning when we start!

'Love me Tender' be a good one to start. You gonna do umph papas as well as cymbals and harmonica and squeaker? Great!

Very suited to whistling, also 'Wooden Heart' - clog dancing go well there too. 

Oh yes, this has potential, we gonna be great!

You need to practise? We all need to practise - but where?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Elvis soon start spinning when we start!
> 
> 'Love me Tender' be a good one to start. You gonna do umph papas as well as cymbals and harmonica and squeaker? Great!
> 
> ...


I shall be the one who will practise up and down the main road until the cows come home. Which ever comes first don't ya know.
Good I can clog with new wooden clog shoes that I got at the cloggen shop. I can out clog anyone, and do it with lots of heart or attack. which ever comes first. Cymbals will be attach to knees and just know that will causes lots of squeaks along the way.
I also will have on my permanent off green elf suit. Look really good with the pink clogs. Such a fashion statement you know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah all quite on here today must be the air or was it the heir being bare or no one cares, all are in their lair, it really isn't fair, I think I will go and wash my hair, so there anyone pay the fare? I saw a mare with a pair, and I had a tare in my bear. So that is rare. Doesn't anyone want to share, their cares? I dare someone to be hare O.K. I shant go there.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Elvis soon start spinning when we start!
> ...


At the cloggen shop? Nice pink clogs, go lovely with off- green elf suit. Elvis love that...
'Love me Tender' - I whistle, you play de cymbals and the oompapa, while doing clog dance - niiiiice...
You sure Elvis dead, not sue for copyright or any thing?

But you have too much work to do, me only whistle. What else can I do...?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

His deader than a door nail what ever that means....
But nice tunes there. 

How about tambourine and play comb instead of whistle in the wind?? you could also bee bop with flying skirt don't ya know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What happens when girls just want to have fun...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is what happens when you don't follow along with plan.Put on your listening ears


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What happens when girls just want to have fun...


Don't think that little pengwin has thought this through.....


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> His deader than a door nail what ever that means....
> But nice tunes there.
> 
> How about tambourine and play comb instead of whistle in the wind?? you could also bee bop with flying skirt don't ya know.


Tambourine - brilliant, and comb!!! Very good, I'll do that - lots of lovely Elvis noise...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Here is what happens when you don't follow along with plan.Put on your listening ears


??????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what happens when you don't follow along with plan.Put on your listening ears
> ...


thats why one in sweater... :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh we must not forget Barbra Ann, and the Empress Pengwin.
They will have to come up with something or we will have to do it for them....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jorens53 said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > A muvver was barfin' her biby one night,
> ...


Here are the words to the song above - not really what I used to sing, but .....

YOUR BABY HAS GONE DOWN THE PLUGHOLE (A MOTHER'S LAMENT)
(Writer Unknown - London Music Hall Song))

Martin Carthy - 1964
Cream (vocal: Ginger Baker)- 1967

A mother was bathin' her baby one night
The youngest of ten, a poor little mite
The mother was fat and the baby was fin
T'was nawt but a skellington wrapped up in skin

The mother turned round for the soap from the rack
She weren't gone a minute, but when she got back
Her baby had gone, and in anguish she cried
"Oh, where is my baby?", and the angels replied

Your baby has gorn dahn the plug'ole
Your baby has gorn dahn the plug
The poor little thing was so skinny and thin
He shoulda been bathed in a jug

Your baby is perfik'ly happy
He won't need no bathin' no more
He's workin' his way through the sewers
Not lost, just gone on before

Your baby has gorn dahn the drainpipe
And the chlorine is bad for his eyes
He's havin' a swim, and it's healthy for him
He needed the exercise

Don't worry 'baht 'im, just be 'appy
For I know he is suff'rin' no pain
Your baby has gorn dahn the plug'ole
Let's hope he don't stop up the drain

ALTERNATE VERSE:

Your baby is perfik'ly 'appy
He won't need a bath any more
He's muckin' abaht with the angels above
Not lost but gone before


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

It's great to have the complete version - I couldn't even remember half of the one I had in school, too long ago!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jorens53 said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


What a lovely verse, :roll: :lol: and we must sing it load and clear,perhaps we will have funny here. Such tale of woe, such song so sad. feel so sorry for mom and dad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I see the cheery bombing seem to be under control. 
Oh where oh where has the Pengwin gone oh where oh where can she be with her crown so tall and her throne sp long oh where oh where can she be.
Oh where oh where can our Barbara Ann gone oh where oh where can she be with her wit so funny and her cheery's gone oh where oh where can she be.
Oh where oh where has our Sliver Charms gone oh where oh where can she be with her dancing jig and her Elvis has gone oh where oh where can she be.
Oh where oh where has Our Xiang gone oh where oh were can she be with her poem so long and such a sad song. Oh where oh where can she be. 
Oh where oh where has the little nut gone oh where oh where can she be with her nuts found here and her nuts found there. Oh where or where can she be. 
Oh where oh where have all the nuts gone oh where oh where can they be. With the jokes and jokes and their little nuts gone oh my oh my I can't see.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Pore li'l biby - shall we all sing? Shall we also ask what version Jorens sang? Like to hear that.....


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much Pengwin! Nice card.
> ...


Oh, now I see.....Y'all been sippin' at th' partee a bit, hmmmm?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I see the cheery bombing seem to be under control.
> Oh where oh where has the Pengwin gone oh where oh where can she be with her crown so tall and her throne sp long oh where oh where can she be.
> Oh where oh where can our Barbara Ann gone oh where oh where can she be with her wit so funny and her cheery's gone oh where oh where can she be.
> Oh where oh where has our Sliver Charms gone oh where oh where can she be with her dancing jig and her Elvis has gone oh where oh where can she be.
> ...


There were three little kittens
Who had lost their mittens 
And pengwin had gone to find them.

Oh Yarni dear, the mittens are here,
With very large holes, so get out your needle to darn them.

When you are done, we can have such fun - cos it's party time!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


..and you will be joining us, of course! Your sheep look as tipsy as the pengwins.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I see the cheery bombing seem to be under control.
> ...


oh sure oh sure they lost their mittens those very very naughty kittens. 
Now having a fitten as holes in their mittens
To heck with those kittens and holes in their mittens
To heck with those kittens they pay just a pitten
they can do their own knittens.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

oh party time see here see here
I was off to find my face cream you hear.

It's for to fill holes in the winkles you know

So I could look young and have so much fun

But as they filled none
I am so done with this pun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


I see you are sneaking back in again after causing a yarn riot around here. 
Just cause you think there is a party going on. 
Sippin we never sip we are to refind for that. We are very upper class nuts here don't ya know. Cheery Cherrys are we.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Dsynr said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


i'm a cheery cherry too!! :XD:


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Dsynr said:
> ...


You're the pick of the bunch!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Good party last night .. got hangover!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Pore li'l biby - shall we all sing? Shall we also ask what version Jorens sang? Like to hear that.....


The version we sang was only slightly different to that, but with the best cockney accent that Aussie kids could manage lol


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Dsynr said:
> ...


Oh Cherry of Cheery, Cheery of cherry, I saw you sippin behind that tree. Know wonder you are a Cherry of Cheer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Good party last night .. got hangover!


Nice Par tay, loads of fun I see miss it as I was helping a cheery behind the tree. Much Cherry wine consumed. See picture. 
Not one royal here. Just regular wines of the summer I see.
La La La singing merrily, as wine does not have an expect on a nut you know. Although must say a little wet under the shell, and must not go near water.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dsynr seems to have enter par tay through back door. Last seen weaving down the road with yarn on arm. Think it was Barbara Ann's
Sining merrily 
Barabara Ann please take my hand you got me rocken and a rollen Barbara Ann.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Silver Charms was resting on couch as haulling wine boxes did cause her problems a special when she had to sample each one, for to know if it was just right for the drinking of toast to the Pengwin of the par tay.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> Good party last night .. got hangover!


A photo poof who s asted las winer of last ears best of ox win.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jorens53 said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Pore li'l biby - shall we all sing? Shall we also ask what version Jorens sang? Like to hear that.....
> ...


Cockn the accent of kids just isn't the right way to sing don't you know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I must really have my say about that

Say

Say

say

Say

That has said it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sometimes you feel like a nut sometimes you don't. I have nuts.

And you don't.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As all the nuts are hanging from the tree,

and you may feel safe, and walk by with ease


Remember when Fall when each nut will fall

Do not stand under a tree

Or you may feel all

The nuts will come down

and cause you to frown

So be ware of the nuts

One and all.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I must really have my say about that
> 
> Say
> 
> ...


Well if that is it, you can say no more!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I must really have my say about that
> ...


Well I had to say it now its been said so no more saying of it


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I feel so alone here isn't anyone here? WHere are you people.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I feel so alone here isn't anyone here? WHere are you people.


Here, there and everywhere; things to do, people to see, places to go .... rush, rush, rush then flop !


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Sunny weather for a change here - gardening, gardening and more gardening....enjoying the outdoors. What you doing, Yarni?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Think Yarni has gone off to look for us all


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Yoho! We're over here, Yarni!! 

Are you sure you have nothing more to say? Have you said it all? Is the saying all done? You are just saying that....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I feel so alone here isn't anyone here? WHere are you people.
> ...


Ah that's where you gone, i don't have to dispair you all where out working in gardens i fear. 
as i was to and my body said ner you shan't move out of the chair.
Egads it's to early for this nonsense. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

where am I in my chair, feeling like going now where.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I like the word "Not", no "Not" knot but "Not"
I am going to use it today as in:

I am "Not" going to do house work.

I am "Not" going to do the wash.

I am "Not going to do the wash.

I am "Not" going to do the dishes.

I am "Not" fixing dinner or supper.

I am "Not going to going to do anything that requires me to do anything I do not want to do.

Do you hear me I am "Not" going to do anything that I do "Not" want to do.

"Not" is a nice word except when used by Husband's and Children.

I really think we should have a national "Not" day around the world.
"not" have wars, "not" have money worhtless, "not" be unkind to all, "not" do any thing wich causes hurt to some one else. Just a good old "not" day.
What say you all "Not" .
To all who read this all of you. Feel free to add your own "Not's" to list. We really must make this a "Not" day.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I like the word "Not", no "Not" knot but "Not"
> I am going to use it today as in:
> 
> I am "Not" going to do house work.
> ...


INTERnational not day!!!!! Think it would be a shame not to declare not day by creating lots of nots in a thread and then see how many nots can be tied into that thread, or not!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I like the word "Not", no "Not" knot but "Not"
> ...


Hey Hey Hey I did not say Knots, you off the wall nuts.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeehaw! No need to feel guilty any more...

I am NOT going out into the hot garden to weed, so there.

I am NOT going to wash the bedding, since my tumble-dryer blew up yesterday.

I am NOT going to stop downloading free books to my Kindle in a cool room.

I am NOT worried about taking my 'holiday' now, while the weather is good (well, not completely true, I'm going on holiday in 2 weeks' time, and I am worried that the heatwave will be well and truly over)

I am NOT going to give in to my allergies.

I am NOT going to be negative, NOT nohow(!)

Another BRILLIANT idea from Yarni, the originator of 'The Nutty House Club'.... International 'Not' Day.



(How will we deal with the 'I will NOT be good' brigade??)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Yeehaw! No need to feel guilty any more...
> 
> I am NOT going out into the hot garden to weed, so there.
> 
> ...


When as a Nutty we just can not be good all of the time. We just have to go off with our crazys once and a while.
Besides what does the Good Brigade have to do as they are all really good, such bores are they.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, that's cleared that up! I think...

I'm trying to remember a pome about Mary - she had a little lamb, but she also had a ..... that's where I forget


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Well, that's cleared that up! I think...
> 
> I'm trying to remember a pome about Mary - she had a little lamb, but she also had a ..... that's where I forget


 Mary had a little lamb
Her father shot it dead
Now it goes to school with her
Between two chunks of bread


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's cleared that up! I think...
> ...


LMFAO...that was a good one!!! Love it! 
:mrgreen: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


I'm with you Barbara Ann, to funny ... :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh tragic, tragic pome, sob, sob. 

Mary had a little lamb
She also had a bear
I've often seen her little lamb,
But I've never seen her taking the bear to school on a leash.

(I think I've got it right....?)


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Mary had a little lamb
She also had a bear
I've often seen her little lamb
But I've never seen her bare!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Mary had a little lamb
She tied it to a pylon....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I really can not bear it or bare it . You two are funny. I am laughing my behind off.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Mary had a little lamb
She tied it to a pylon
10,000 volts went through its frame
And turned its fleece to nylon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Mary had a little lamb
> She tied it to a pylon
> 10,000 volts went through its frame
> And turned its fleece to nylon.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.K. enough about Mary and her Lamb. How about Little Boy Blue?? and funny?????


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Little Boy Blue, please cover your nose
You sneezed on Miss Muffet and gave her a dose......

Please add better lines to above!!!!





(And I like Mary, had a lovely pic lined up but can't download it...)


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Little Boy Blue, please cover your nose
> You sneezed on Miss Muffet and gave her a dose......
> 
> Please add better lines to above!!!!
> ...


Little Boy Blue, please cover your nose
you sneezed on Miss Muffet and tickled her toes.
She picked up her tuffet, she thought she could stuff it
but sneezes and wheezes were not to her pleases
as LIttle Boy Blue had flu!

you may groan, if you wish!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

of you may like ..

Mary had a little lamb,
the doctors were surprised.
Old MacDonald had a farm,
the poor guy nearly died.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Brava!

Mary had a little lamb
She also had a duck
She tried to teach them both to talk
She didn't have much luck.

Even more groanworthy......


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Old Mc Donald had a farm, what can I say..


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

More Mary..

Mary had a little lamb
She also had some pork
She topped it off with...

Mind gone again!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Old Mc Donald had a farm, what can I say..


I'm running out too!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> More Mary..
> 
> Mary had a little lamb
> She also had some pork
> ...


Mary had a little lamb
she also had some pork
she topped it off with apple sauce
and a hearty snort.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > More Mary..
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: giggles all the way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Little Boy Blue, please cover your nose
> ...


oh no that is worst than Mary with laughter and falling down with giggles here. :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> of you may like ..
> 
> Mary had a little lamb,
> the doctors were surprised.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > More Mary..
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Snortting oh my such refind taste. 

I shall be practisings my snortting today. 

I just know I can be very posh doing it.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Snort, snort, resounding snort
The sound re-echoes wide..


Anyone like to finish...?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Snort, snort, resounding snort
> The sound re-echoes wide..
> 
> Anyone like to finish...?


No ..... but -

Snort, snort, resounding snort
The sound re-echoes world wide.
The blossom is out, the pollen high
Those selling Big Issue, shout a big tishooo
And get in reply, a God bless you.

????


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Higgle flupalops, lubel digerpops
Umble impakit, din din fer
Owfa suterlot imba perpalot
And happy happy flimber to all inside.


Oops, have to stop now, my taxi's here - nice new taxi company, all dressed in white....?

Er, make that
Happy happy flimber to all of US inside......


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Higgle flupalops, lubel digerpops
> Umble impakit, din din fer
> Owfa suterlot imba perpalot
> And happy happy flimber to all inside.
> ...


"Oooowwwww" and "Sapristi nabolis".


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

REPORT FROM THE INSIDE

Itchy dingle dangle,
Dingle dangle doo
Going once, going twice,
Sold, to Fu Manchu!


Pengwen, you have a granny onsite? Or is she impostor?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Snortting oh my such refind taste.
> 
> I shall be practisings my snortting today.
> 
> I just know I can be very posh doing it.


So Yarni how is the snorting? Can't hear you very well....
Will you come and visit me on the inside?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> REPORT FROM THE INSIDE
> 
> Itchy dingle dangle,
> Dingle dangle doo
> ...


Sorry Silvercharm, being particular dimmo this evening - what do you mean?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > REPORT FROM THE INSIDE
> ...


Think I have been 'spiked' but don't get the granny bit! dah!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Spiked I like, better than snorting, sneezing seem right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I see i see said the crazy old owl, just can't get the hang of it right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

One of my friends is having trouble sleeping? Don't know what to tell her to do.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> One of my friends is having trouble sleeping? Don't know what to tell her to do.


Hit herself over the head with a hammer?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I see i see said the crazy old owl, just can't get the hang of it right now.


Nor me, said the silly old flea.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I skype with Sharon yesterday. you and I have to do so again. I will pm you about time.

Also got pm from friend who stop smoking. She is going nuts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A bunch of us kper's are meeting in Madison lucky me I do not have to stay any where as I live close by. Wish you lived closer you could join us. Should not brag about it may hurt others feelings.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't know you were skyping friends too. Gee isn't it neat. Glad to know you will be doing it with Sharon.
Londy ask me a while back to skype with her, but didn't have the set up. Have to see if she would like too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry i am getting a head of you. You know how I like to go on. 

Did I tell you I am now a great Aunt? Baby David born in Britian , He will have duel citzenship. How's that for being born there and still American too.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> A bunch of us kper's are meeting in Madison lucky me I do not have to stay any where as I live close by. Wish you lived closer you could join us. Should not brag about it may hurt others feelings.


Could always nip over the water.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I skype with Sharon yesterday. you and I have to do so again. I will pm you about time.
> 
> Also got pm from friend who stop smoking. She is going nuts.


Not smoking is good. It is not only bad for the smoker's health but it affects others also; have had a nasty chesty cough for a month or two now!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I skype with Sharon yesterday. you and I have to do so again. I will pm you about time.
> ...


Is it from second hand smoke. I really don't know how some people can be so rude.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


It comes under the title 'I'm alright Jack'.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh had a call from a friend today as usual she complained about ever ache and pain. I do feel sorry for her, but she is alive and life could be worst for her. Think when one has to constantly meantion their illness, they really must be in need of attendtion or just want everone to know they are worst than the next person. Don't you think? I may be getting this wrong, but don't think so.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Yet those who really are so ill, rarely mention it and just on with things as they are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I should get back to fun things on here. But really have to have my say once and a while.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. funny funny are we, we must not get on our knees, as we all know it cuts off the flow and can't move our toes. Ho Ho. Sorry Empress only can bow from waist and even that is if e?? You would not want to see me kneeing along now would you.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. funny funny are we, we must not get on our knees, as we all know it cuts off the flow and can't move our toes. Ho Ho. Sorry Empress only can bow from waist and even that is if e?? You would not want to see me kneeing along now would you.


Remember we are being poetical and are still awaiting Silver Charms response re grannies and imposters. I wonder what she means. A mystery no less.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey, I read a post from Pengwensgranny on site - I did wonder. Just checked and yes, there she is, from Bedford.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Hey, I read a post from Pengwensgrannie on site - I did wonder


Wonder?? I still want to know poem you wrote, sorry did not understand words. Part of being a Yank some times brains go num


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

evening nutters

I had a nutty piece of fantabulous chocolate


it's called Reece's cupcakess







mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


soooooooo nuttyyy

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

REPORT FROM THE INSIDE

I met a man upon the stair
Who said he really wasn't there
He wasn't there again today
I wish that man would go away.

Anon


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I read a post from Pengwensgrannie on site - I did wonder
> ...


Not so num as Irish brain, hahaha.

Well the flimble is of course the usual caputial, you know, and gotsleps the brembleg.

And the poddle is self-explanatory.

Now the diggast may give a little difficulty at first, but if you turn it upside down, why then all will be revealed.

Occlebuft is an old way of explaining kiddlehab but it is such a good word that I think it should be revived. Brandy, nurse!

Gefcas in the Latin means spiffiwink, but in its dojury form which is closest to the meaning in which it was used here, it is better to think of it as merely an adjunct of pleverth.

I think I have made myself clear - what? is that the bell for medication? I'd better go, they're so particular here....


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Hey, I read a post from Pengwensgranny on site - I did wonder. Just checked and yes, there she is, from Bedford.


Please, please explain for I do not understand
for once I came from Bedford Land - so what are you on about???????


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> evening nutters
> 
> I had a nutty piece of fantabulous chocolate
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Please forgive this nutty, peanut butter cups, as I Have to go, and not to slow as someone is waiting to see me you know. Have fun.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I read a post from Pengwensgranny on site - I did wonder. Just checked and yes, there she is, from Bedford.
> ...


This is what you get for being sane, for once!

I really did read a post on KP from someone called Pengwensgranny. I checked the user list and there she is, from Bedford UK.

Now can I please go back to my normal state, I'm beginning to feel quite uneasy!


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


You may, indeed, return to being nutty. It is afterall the most comfortable of all comfortable positions. Cariad


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Thank you for that .... just had a look and low and behold, there she is. I am a PenGWIN (welsh for Penguin) wonder whether pengwen is another variation! Who knows. Backto the poetry and Mary had a little .....


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Oh you cannae push your grannae aff a boos
Oh you cannae push your grannae affa boos
You cannae push your grannae for she's your mammae's mammae
OOOOOOOOOOh, you cannae push you grannae off a boos

Such a relief.........

Such a gracious pengwen too.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


But a confused one ... are you talking to penGWEN from Bedford or Pengwin from wherever I am!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, t is confusing, and you are of course the gracious pengwIn.

Have you too got happy feet?


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Yes, t is confusing, and you are of course the gracious pengwIn.
> 
> Have you too got happy feet?


The happiest feet ever; they go perfectly with the happiest of pengwins.

Silver Charms have you got a hallmark?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

i scream you scream we all scream for ice cream.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, t is confusing, and you are of course the gracious pengwIn.
> ...


Purest Irish silver, 90% proof, 2 tonnes in weight and very gabby.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> i scream you scream we all scream for ice cream.


You screaming again, Yarni? First you snort and now you scream, what will it be next?

I will lull you to peace with an antique watch of gold, slowly dingle-dangling before you - you are falling asleep, your eyes are heavy, that's a damn nice watch, where did I get it? oh, I remember, the first person I hypnoti...... Why you not asleep, Yarni?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cause the blam thing is to bright. Plus the dingle-dangle is to load. Don't you know.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> i scream you scream we all scream for ice cream.


Ginger's favourite.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


What happened to the other 10%?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Iron oxide, ethyl alcohol and unedited.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:



> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Strike a light - better not, just in case you go off piff puff poof.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Being gracious dun arf get ya into trouble!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


Oh that was merely high spirits (90% proof) Feel free to push your granny off a bus - I'm very broad-minded

Hey, I know some Welsh, too.

Ahem! Nos da, Dai bach. Good, eh?

And Welsh names, like Bronwen, Myfanwy, Eleri, Caryatid.......


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Mary had a little lamb
She also had a dog...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Please forgive this nutty, peanut butter cups, as I Have to go, and not to slow as someone is waiting to see me you know. Have fun.


Not much fun without Yarni.....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah you miss me did you? Well I miss you all too. 
Have not seen silver or Gold.
Ah another who knows Welsh, just what I need not being able to read. So pro found, and I am a clown, with american english I fear is all that i can say. Slow on the up take today. 

Did an on ere see my rains? I eft the som were. I ave doe a earch hound. Some on as hem, as hey ave gon? Wond ho ook hem? ot goo or a ost of rains, on"t ya now. I cans knot sellif ight. Beter seen they base or well not been able to tink pight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > PENGWIN said:
> ...


iffy uff oof


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

win, new eild I seez. Ice bad round to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Is any one about I hear the echo of my voice here. wheres my brain . If I only had a brain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gee I am so lonely here, there are no more nuts. All gone


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nobody wants to play. Come on lets play.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Forgot to mention I also brought chocolate for the chocoholics amongst us!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I hope it's dark chocolate. I love love love Dark chocolate.


----------

